# *UPDATE* News @ pcgames.de: Brutales World of Warcraft



## ZAM (10. September 2008)

Auszug aus einer aktuellen News bei unseren Kollegen von pcgames.de

Der bayerische Philologenverband, in dem vor allem Lehrerinnen und Lehrer organisiert sind, unterstützt die CSU in ihren Plänen nach einem Verbot sogenannter "Killerspiele".

Zitat:


> Der bpv schreibt, dass "Schätzungen zufolge (...) alleine mit dem beliebten wie *aufgrund seiner Brutalität berüchtigten* Marktführer "World of Warcraft" jährlich rund eine Milliarde Dollar Umsatz erzielt" würde.



Quelle und komplette News auf: 
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,659479/News/Brut...iele_verbieten/

/discuss


**UPDATE**
Der bayerische Philologenverband hat heute die Pressemitteilung vom 10.09 korrigiert. Heute schneite bei unseren Kollegen von pcgames.de eine Korrektur der Mitteilung herein. Darin heißt es: "*World of Warcraft* ist natürlich kein Beispiel eines für besondere Brutalität bekannten Spiels und nicht vergleichbar mit Ego-Shootern wie *Counter-Strike* oder *[in Deutschland verbotenes Spiel]*."

Quelle und komplette News auf:
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,659578/News/Baye...ussionsabseits/


----------



## DarkMoskito (10. September 2008)

rofl was wollen die den XD lächerlich so was wow gewaltätig XD

ok es hängen leichen um das kloster aba das ist doch nicht gewaltätig

madam edit sagt : first


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Brutalität? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

Ohja , ich finde WoW ist auch zu brutal! Es ist eine schande , das die charaktere waffen tragen - Blizzard sollte wenigstens erwähnen , das jede waffe reine schaukampf waffen sind. Genauso wie alles und jeder nur statisten sind - selbst ein bosskill ist nicht für immer. Nach einer schnellen verartztung können die Bosse ja sofort wieder  weitermachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie off

Naja bayern halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackmarco (10. September 2008)

Die wollen jedes spiel wo man etwas bekommt beim töten von gegnern...zb Battlefield dafür erhälste punkte etc. verbieten....ABER nun auch WoW? weil man da ehre bekommt oder wie? ololo mit sowas kommen die so oder so nie im leben durch und deshalb ist das ganze sinnlos....selbst spiele wie BF CoD C&C undundund könnten die niemals verbieten...sollen se lieber mal das kranke Counter Strike bums verbieten drecks game. Sinnlos immer die selben maps bzw fun maps rumgimbeln wo man sich nur sinnlos killt ohne erfolge wie in BF wo man wenigstens sachen freischalten kann und fahrzeuge besteigen kann....Meine Meinung ich weiß ihr liebt CS^^


----------



## DoubleJ (10. September 2008)

Also WoW nun als Killerspiel hinzustellen ist wirklich *zensiert* 
Aber wenn wundert es? Es gab mal nen Bericht (Ich glaube von der Australischen Sicherheitsbehörde) das WoW auch ein Ausbildungscamp für Terroristen ist.

Interesannt finde ich jedoch das Lehrer diese Aktion nun unterstützen da ich einige (jüngere) Lehrer kenne die WoW und/oder Counter-Strike spielen.

Ich hoffe dennoch das einige was aus der Aktion lernen und demnächst bei den Wahlen in Bayern auch mal zeigen was sie davon halten.

MFG
JJ

Edit: Link zum Bericht theinquirer.de/2007/08/01/second_life_und_world_of_warcraft_sind_terrortrainingscamps.html


----------



## Kapuzimo (10. September 2008)

Die sollten die Spiele erstmal selbst nen Tag spielen bevor sie bestimmen was ein Killerspiel ist^^


----------



## Dalmus (10. September 2008)

DarkMoskito schrieb:


> rofl was wollen die den XD lächerlich so was wow gewaltätig XD


Man sollte es nicht herunterspielen.
WoW ist nunmal eines der brutalsten Spiele auf dem Markt.
Wo sonst werden so viele Eichhörnchen sinnlos (keine EP) erschlagen und/oder gequält?


----------



## Kr4ZoR (10. September 2008)

lol kranke politiker... gewaltdarstellung wie ne bockwurst... man sieht vllt. mal beim verwunden oso kurz blutspritzer und vllt. hören sich ein paa fähigkeiten gewalttätig an (zerhäckseln) aber mehr auch nicht.... zum vergleich aoc... aba nya


----------



## Calandra-EP (10. September 2008)

Naja so was kann auch nur aus Bayern kommen.


----------



## Valleron (10. September 2008)

Ich seh´s schon kommen. Bald gerät Need for Speed auch in die Kritik weil die Spieler angeblich als Verkehrsrowdy unterwegs sind.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2008)

Hmm wow und Brutal? Naja man tötet andere Chars, Hasen, Geister etc. ist das aber Brutal im gegensatz zu Filmen wie SAW?


> Ich seh´s schon kommen. Bald gerät Need for Speed auch in die Kritik weil die Spieler angeblich als Verkehrsrowdy unterwegs sind.


Ist doch schon längst , naja mehr ne warnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wird doch immer am Anfang gesagt nicht so fahren wie im Spiel und SIcherheit geht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2008)

Calandra-EP schrieb:


> Naja so was kann auch nur aus Bayern kommen.



Hey, bitte keine pauschalisierte Diskretitierung eines gesamten Bundeslandes und dessen Einwohner, wegen Aussagen der Führungsschiene.


----------



## general_chang (10. September 2008)

So ein Blödsinn. Dann sollten sie mal in die Bibel gucken wie Brutal die ist. Von der Literatur übers TV mal ganz zu schweigen. Sowas kommt raus wenn Bürofuzzis zuviel Zeit haben. Gebt den mal richtige Arbeit.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ohja , ich finde WoW ist auch zu brutal! Es ist eine schande , das die charaktere waffen tragen - Blizzard sollte wenigstens erwähnen , das jede waffe reine schaukampf waffen sind. Genauso wie alles und jeder nur statisten sind - selbst ein bosskill ist nicht für immer. Nach einer schnellen verartztung können die Bosse ja sofort wieder  weitermachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




xD Made my Day! Aber ey die drehn doch am rad wie kann man sowas nur behaupten


----------



## Madrake (10. September 2008)

omg *kopf an die Stirn klatscht* - wie id..sch muss man sein...

WoW ist eine Fantasy Welt - Drachen, Tauren, Gnome, Zwerge (ok man kann auch Kleinwüchse Menschen als Zwerge deklarieren^^), Elfen (Blut und Nacht...) - und es gibt auch noch sonstige Fabelwesen

Man muss doch noch immer die realen fiktive Welt von so einem Fantasy Spiel auseinander halten können, und das ist wohl nicht schwer - oder?

Man sehe sich so Shooter an, die fast wie "echt" aussehen - ok ich spiele keinen solchen... - da ist es zwar auch eine "virtuelle" Welt aber ähnelt schon viel eher an eine reale Welt.


und btw. mir kanns egal sein, ich wohne nicht in Bayern^^ - die machen sich genauso lächerlich wie grad die SPD mit ihrem wiedermal abdankendem Oberhaupt...


----------



## Elito (10. September 2008)

und gerade weil WoW ein "killerspiel" ist, ist es ab 12 freigegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. September 2008)

WoW ist nicht brutal Oo was haben die denn geraucht
sry aber das is wirklich lächerlich


----------



## dobro (10. September 2008)

Lächerlich, einfach lächerlich...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. September 2008)

tja wir müssen dagegen kämpfen sonst is es aus ^^ oder was meint ihr ?


----------



## Gangatwo (10. September 2008)

Wenn jemand mal wieder Amok läuft sagen alle: "Böse Killerspiele." Aber wenn wieder jemand Holzklötze von ner Autobahnbrücke schmeißt schreit keiner: " Böses Tetris."

Naja hoffe einfach mal das das aussagekräftig genug ist.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2008)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> tja wir müssen dagegen kämpfen sonst is es aus ^^ oder was meint ihr ?


gibt immer noch Hello Kitty Online


----------



## Dradius (10. September 2008)

WoW und brutal also wirklich was rauchen oder saufen die den ganzen tag Politiker leben auf unsere kosten und dan sowas noch es sollten mal normale bürger Bundeskanzler werden


----------



## Shaguar93 (10. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Man sollte es nicht herunterspielen.
> WoW ist nunmal eines der brutalsten Spiele auf dem Markt.
> Wo sonst werden so viele Eichhörnchen sinnlos (keine EP) erschlagen und/oder gequält?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stimmt....
Aber ich glaube ihr versteht den Ernst der Lage nicht...diese blutrünstigen Spiele wie WoW sind einfach zu brutal.Diese armen,harmlosen Eichhörnchen und Hasen etc. werden auf brutalste Weise kaputt gehauen.Diese unheimlichen Gnome und Nachtelfen sind so brutal,dass die meisten Kinder abends nicht mehr schlafen können!Ausserdem fördern Zauberstäbe und Äxte die Gewalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ironie off 
Hm vllt haben die alle Langeweile?Ich kann mir das nicht erklären also wenn grade WoW brutal sein soll....dann weiss ich auch net mehr...was dürfen wir dann noch spielen?Moorhuhn?Nein zu brutal...immerhin tauchen in diesem Spiel Gewehre auf.

Wie ging der Spruch nochmal?So geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



60% der Amokläufer spielen Killerspiele.
100% essen Brot.Lasst uns Brot verbieten!

MfG Shaguar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (10. September 2008)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> tja wir müssen dagegen kämpfen sonst is es aus ^^ oder was meint ihr ?



Seh ich auch so aber naja da wir selbst spieler sind kommen dann irgendwann noch geschichten wie....die schon total durch und so hört nicht auf die.....ich meine es gibt ja genug leute die genauso inkompetent sind wie diese politiker und genau jene stimmen dann immer voll zu obwohl sie von tuten und blasen keine ahnung haben....traurig sowas aber naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychopatrix (10. September 2008)

Naja ... WOW is Brutal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mal ehrlich .. es gab da vorr langem schon n "wissenschaftler" der "Mario" als gewaltverherrlichend empfand.


----------



## hawayboy (10. September 2008)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Es gab mal nen Bericht (Ich glaube von der Australischen Sicherheitsbehörde) das WoW auch ein Ausbildungscamp für Terroristen ist



Echt? was lernen se den dan? wie man den präsidenten der usa portet und dan zu dritt hackt?

Tut mir leid das ich so etwas sagen muss es gibt einfach menschen, die ne einen an der klatsche haben.

Ich wohne selbst in bayern (dem bundesland, welches als einziges mitglieder der CSU im landtag hat) und ich mochte diese partei noch nie.
Wieder einmal hat sich ein grund mehr gefunden die typen aus dem landtag zu kicken.

WoW ? Gewalt? wen sie das durchziehen würden, könnten se eigentlich gleich alle computer abschaffen. es gibt einfach kaum spiele in denen es nicht in irgendeine form von konflikt giebt.

ist dan minessweeper auch ein killerspiel? ich meine; da kan man doch auf minen treten.

absolut durchgeknallt, ich spiele wow net um alle niederzumetzeln, das spiel macht spaß weil es viele herausforderungen zu bewältigen gibt, die man echt nur durch optimales teamwork bewältigen kann.

so far

CSU is getting kicked^^

mfg

hawayboy


----------



## Garnalem (10. September 2008)

Und der "Tatort" im Fernsehen gehört zur Deutschen Leitkultur... Natürlich gibt es Gewaltdarstellungen in WoW vom Gegner töten bis hin zu Knochen und Skeletten, aber die allermeisten Spieler können zwischen Spiel und Wirklichkeit unterscheiden. 

Und GANZ WICHTIG: Die Bundesprüfstelle für jugengefährdende Medien - die es noch nicht so lange und aufgrund eine VERSCHÄRFTEN Kinder- und Jugendschutzgesetzes gibt, hat WoW ab 12 Jahre eingestuft. Das sollten sich die Herren und Damen Politiker, insbesondere die aus den Parteien mit dem C davor mal erst überlegen...


----------



## Basilan (10. September 2008)

Ich zitiere: "alleine mit dem beliebten wie aufgrund seiner Brutalität berüchtigten Marktführer "World of Warcraft" " Is das ein Scherz? WoW und brutal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) roflmio.. wollen die Jetzt wow mit CS, BF2 CoD4 vergleichen? omg ich kann mir vorstellen das man bei baller-spielen auf son nen mist kommt, aber wow?B
allerspiele machen NICHT agressiv, sie machen auch NICHT gewalttätig! Was ist mit Hitler? Stalin und consorten. was haben die für Ballerspiele gespielt? das liegt ganz alleine am Charakter eines Menschen und so etwas ist angeboren oder unter psychisch extremst schlimmen Zuständen geprägt worden!

Ich wette das in 1-2 Jahren Sims verboten wird, weil man seinen charakter -nicht aufs WC gehen- lassen kann und das dann gegen die Menschenrechte verstößt.

Das ist völliger Schwachsinn..

Wer meiner Meinung ist pls ein dickes rotes + machen..

so far 
mfg Basi


----------



## Xardus2008 (10. September 2008)

vor etwa 3  jahren gab es mal ne ganz lustige geschichte im alteractal werden wohl noch die wenigsten wissen das man ne bountyhunter quest machen konnte wo man tatsächlich,
die köpfe der gegner einsammeln durfte und abgeben.
war schon ne schrecklich schöne burtale zeit bloss einestages sind die köpfe halt verschwunden^^
aber ansonsten muss ich sagen wem wow zu brutal ist sollte die finger von zeitungen lassen und sein internet gleich ausgeschaltet lassen.


----------



## Klime (10. September 2008)

Vielleicht brutal..., aber nicht Brutalität fördernd...! Forscher haben sogar bestätigt das World of Warcraft beruhigt und entspannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (10. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hey, bitte keine pauschalisierte Diskretitierung eines gesamten Bundeslandes und dessen Einwohner, wegen Aussagen der Führungsschiene.


Dann korrigiere ich ihn: CDU/CSU - aber da 90% der Wähler eh für diese Partei stimmen ...

P.S. Schätzwert - auf jeden Fall eine überwältigende Mehrheit.


----------



## Shaguar93 (10. September 2008)

Basilan schrieb:


> Ich zitiere: "alleine mit dem beliebten wie aufgrund seiner Brutalität berüchtigten Marktführer "World of Warcraft" " Is das ein Scherz? WoW und brutal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wow... besser kann man es net sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /sign und +


----------



## S.E.Lain (10. September 2008)

Xardus2008 schrieb:


> vor etwa 3  jahren gab es mal ne ganz lustige geschichte im alteractal werden wohl noch die wenigsten wissen das man ne bountyhunter quest machen konnte wo man tatsächlich,
> die köpfe der gegner einsammeln durfte und abgeben.
> war schon ne schrecklich schöne burtale zeit bloss einestages sind die köpfe halt verschwunden^^
> aber ansonsten muss ich sagen wem wow zu brutal ist sollte die finger von zeitungen lassen und sein internet gleich ausgeschaltet lassen.



stimme dir voll zu aber naja dann soll man gleich die augen für immer schließen auf der welt gibts halt auch noch brutalität...


----------



## Dradius (10. September 2008)

Ich sehe es so wie es in meiner sig steht


----------



## Killerbäumchen (10. September 2008)

Blackmarco schrieb:


> Die wollen jedes spiel wo man etwas bekommt beim töten von gegnern...zb Battlefield dafür erhälste punkte etc. verbieten....



dan fält meiner meinung nach auch Lego Star Wars in die kategorie KILLERSPIEL den hier werden menschen getötet un es gibt massig punkte^^
auf den index damit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(ps : zam nich böse sein wir alle lieben star wars)


----------



## Kankru (10. September 2008)

Die spinnen die Römer... ...äh Politiker!


----------



## Dradius (10. September 2008)

*Aber was ich noch los werden muss WoW ist nicht Brutal sondern PORNO Sage nur ROMIO und JULIA (KARA)*


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> dan fält meiner meinung nach auch Lego Star Wars in die kategorie KILLERSPIEL den hier werden menschen getötet un es gibt massig punkte^^
> auf den index damit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (ps : zam nich böse sein wir alle lieben star wars)



Bäume zu töten ist viel schlimmer als Virtuelle Pixelmännchen weg zuballern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (10. September 2008)

Ja, 
Die Große Frage wird eher sein:

Was als nächstes Schuld?
Oder sind das alles Fans dieser Jugendverrohenden Beatmusik wo deren Eltern nichts von gehalten haben?
aber, was will man erwarten, das die Stammtischsäufer fähig sind nach dem 12ten Bier einen zusammenhang zu erkennen?


----------



## gebra (10. September 2008)

1. In meiner Kindheit liebte ich Paulchen - Panther im Fernsehen, und plötzlich sagte mir meine Mutter, der wäre abgesetzt weil er zu brutal sei.

2. Als ich ein Moped kaufte glaubten alle an das Waldsterben aufgrund des sauren Regens.


Heute wächst bei uns der Wald wie selten zuvor, keiner spricht mehr vom sauren Regen, ich sitz mit meinen Kindern auf der Couch und schau die alten Paulchen Panther Folgen, und in ein paar Jahren werden sie mit mir vielleicht WOW (oder Nachfolger zocken - soweit sie Interesse haben sowas mit ihrem alten Herren zu spielen)


Sooo ernst sind für mich solche Leute zu nehmen, die Glauben die Welt zu retten indem sie ein SPIEL verbieten wollen....


----------



## Basilan (10. September 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> *Aber was ich noch los werden muss WoW ist nicht Brutal sondern PORNO Sage nur ROMIO und JULIA (KARA)*



OMG bitte sag sowas ned laut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich WETTE dass das jemand irgendwann gegen wow verwendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dradius (10. September 2008)

@ Basilan 
Mist stimmt ja^^


----------



## Varek (10. September 2008)

also ich will ja nun nicht diskriminierend sein aber lest doch mal wo diese
hinrissige idee herkomt.....genau aus bayern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das kann man dann also nicht wirklich ernst nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wenn die riesenhirnis das ernst meinen sollte man 
vieleicht einen kompromiß anstreben.
wow darf weiter gespielt werden aber dafür wird dann aus
"teuflisch scharfe kampfaxt" ebend die "teuflisch stumpfe kampfaxt"
und schon klingt es auch nicht mehr brutal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bubi17 (10. September 2008)

da sieht man mal wieder das die aus der Politik (nicht alle aber viele) keine Ahnung von Computer Spielen haben. WoW verhällt sich zu Brutal wie ein Vegetarier zu Fleisch, die nehmen WoW nur weil ihnen kein Besseres Spiel eingefallen ist, das CS ersetzt (und darüber müssen wir ja nicht noch mal Diskustieren).

Im Fernsehen ist es nicht besser siehe "Killerspiele". Was da zum Teil für Fehler gemacht werden ist schon peinlich, eine bessere Recherche wär besser. Die würden sogar extra ein paar PvP-Szenen reinschneiden (die sie selber anfertigen und manipulieren) um WoW als "Killerspiel" darzustellen.

Das Verbot werden die niemals durchsetzen können, weil WoW ist definitiv KEIN Killerspiel.


----------



## Animos93 (10. September 2008)

Lol was is an WoW brutal>.< Da spritzt bei 90% aller sachen netmal ein bischen blut! Ausnahme sind ein paar fähigkeiten von kriegern usw aber sonst XD unglaublich^^


----------



## Basilan (10. September 2008)

Lol  Zam^^ da Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu! Wenn die politiker die Welt retten wollen, dann sollen sie sich ne anständige arbeit suchen, ihren Gehalt von mind 4000E spenden und sich dafür einsetzen das keine überausbehinderten und nutzlosen Experimente wie das 4milliarden Euro Teure in der Schweiz wo der 40km lange Tunnel gebaut wurde in 50m tiefe..

RETTET DIE WALE UND DIE WÄLDER und verliert eure zeit nicht mit spekulationen..

naja, aber ohne solchen MIst wären 70% der politiker arbeitslos..


----------



## Camô (10. September 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> *Aber was ich noch los werden muss WoW ist nicht Brutal sondern PORNO Sage nur ROMIO und JULIA (KARA)*


Kein gutes Beispiel - ich persönlich assoziiere (schreibt man das so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mit Literatur, Shakespeare und einer einzigartigen Liebesgeschichte.


----------



## Aerias (10. September 2008)

Warum können die Herren Philologen sich nicht erstmal über etwas informieren bevor sie frei drauf los schreiben?... Da kann man auch sagen, dass die Bild Zeitung Gewalttätig ist, weil sie so brutal dämlich ist...


----------



## LordofDemons (10. September 2008)

und von solchen *pieeeeü* werden wir regiert

da möchte ich mich als bayer doch glatt mal bei allen gamern entschuldigen -.-


----------



## Baazul (10. September 2008)

World of Warcraft brutal? ok köpfe besorgen ist vieleicht hart, aber als wenn ein paar filme nicht schlimmer wären Oo


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nun ist Feierabend! Ab nach Hause und WoW an!


----------



## Eyatrian (10. September 2008)

naja es gab auch  schon dokumentationen wo spielausschnitte von strategie shootern unter dem titel :   WORLD of WARCRAFT gezeigt wurde... die haben einfach alle keine ahung über was sie reden.. warscheinlich hat noch kein einziger je ein computerpiel selber gespielt... egal was für eins


----------



## Drénus (10. September 2008)

päh was ein schwachsinn

Ich habe bisher keinen Schüler oder sonstiges Kind gesehen das durch WoW Brutal wird.Sowas ist einfach nur Müll was die wieder von sich geben jetzt wollen sie WoW verbieten und morgen die ganzen Spiele oder was?


----------



## Boddakiller (10. September 2008)

40% aller Amokläufer spielen Killerspiele... 100% essen Brot, lasst uns Brot verbieten !


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

WOW ist nicht viel brutaler als so manch andere Spiele, diese Comicgrafik schwächt das ganze sogar noch ab -.-

Aber hauptsache wir haben jemanden dem wir so ziemlich ALLES in die Schuhe schieben können


----------



## Windelwilli (10. September 2008)

Gangatwo schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mal wieder Amok läuft sagen alle: "Böse Killerspiele." Aber wenn wieder jemand Holzklötze von ner Autobahnbrücke schmeißt schreit keiner: " Böses Tetris."



Ernstes Thema, sorry, aber konnte nichtmehr vor Lachen....


Das wird wohl meine Sig..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BunnyBunny (10. September 2008)

Die haben doch alle zu viel Langeweile da oben. Die leben von unserm Geld und wollen jetzt ein Spiel verbieten, dass laut USK ab !!!!!12!!!!! freigegeben ist. Ich bitte euch das ist einfach nur lächerlich. Die sollen mal lieber mal was Sinnvolles tun, wie den Klimawandel stoppen oder sowas.


----------



## Basilan (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) absolut he! das mit dem Brot^^


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2008)

http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=659486
Und da kommt die Antwort auch schon aus Bayern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrdara (10. September 2008)

Bin zwar selbst Bayer, aber bitte, die alten erzkonservativen schwarzen Säcke ham doch oan an da Klatschn !!!

Naja, man merkt, daß Wahlkampf is...

Wo bitte schön soll WoW brutal sein? OK, manche Chats in den BGs sind zwar net ganz knusper, aber zeugen dann eher von kaum bis gar nicht vorhandener Sozialkompetenz.

Ich denk mal, der Großteil hier is älter als 18, daher frag ich mich echt langsam, ob die uns Erwachsenen vorschreiben wollen, was man spielen darf und was net.
Was die Brutalität betrifft, sollten dann net auch Krimis, Nachrichten, Kriegsfilme, Western usw. auch verboten werden?
Und morgen is mal wieder 9/11-Jahrestag - da wird man mit Sicherheit wieder tausendmal sehn, wie Terroristen Flugzeuge in Hochhäuser jagen und tausende Menschen in den Tod reissen - DAS is brutal...


just my 5 cents...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Drénus schrieb:


> päh was ein schwachsinn
> 
> Ich habe bisher keinen Schüler oder sonstiges Kind gesehen das durch WoW Brutal wird.Sowas ist einfach nur Müll was die wieder von sich geben jetzt wollen sie WoW verbieten und morgen die ganzen Spiele oder was?


/sign


----------



## MadRedCap (10. September 2008)

Tja, wenns nach der bayrischen Politik gehen würde, wären binnen eines Jahres alle Computerspiele (mit ausnahme vielleicht vom virtuellen 'Schafkopf' oder 'Wattn') verboten und verbrannt... 
Aber das zeigt einfach nur, das Grauköpfe in der Politik einfach zu langsam sind, um mit der Zukunft mitzuhalten und das Videospiele mittlerweile ein Markt ist, bei dem es um Milliarden, wenn nicht Billionenbeträge geht... Splatter will schließlich auch keiner verbieten.

Aber gut, dass ich Atheist bin... das C in CSU oder CDU negiert die Tatsache, das die von mir gewählt wird...

Edit: Eine Erklärung dafür hab ich allerdings schon... Medienberichten zufolge ist WoW ja schuld, dass Kinder ihre Schule vernachlässigen, ihr RL aufgeben und den ganzen Schnoder. Das sehen die Eltern im Fernsehen. Das bringt sie dazu, darüber zu überlegen, ob es nicht besser wäre, solche Spiele zu verbieten. Das bringt sie dazu, eben jene Politiker zu wählen, die dieses Durchsetzen wollen. Kann nur hoffen, dass sich das um ein leeres Wahlversprechen, wie eines von vielen, handelt, ansonsten brauchen sie sich keine Sorgen mehr um sinkende Jungwählerzahlen zu machen (im Bezug auf Hauptnutzer von MMO's oder Games im Allgemeinen)...


----------



## TheGui (10. September 2008)

17.40 Uhr "Zams Intropost gelesen"
17.40 und 20sek angefangen zu lachen
...
...
...
...
18.05 Uhr aufgehört zu lachen
18.06 auf "Antwort hinzufügen" geklickt


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

Was ich dabei besonders schlimm finde, ist die offensichtlich nicht vorhandene Recherche und Vorarbeit.

Die Diksussion über Gewalt in Videospielen ist grundsätzlich genauso zulässig wie die über Gewalt in Filmen oder Printmedien.

Und wenn ich mal einen Blick über den großen Teich werfe, wo ich Spiele entdecke wie Postal2, bin ich durchaus geneigt zu denken, dass nicht alles was machbar ist auch gemacht werden muss.

Aber diese Diskussion tötet sich doch schon selbst im Ansatz, wenn als Beispiel Spiele wie WOW mit einer (berechtigten) Alterfreigabe von12 Jahren als Aufhänger herangezogen werden.

Würde ich zu den Personen gehören, die in diesem Bereich aktiv sind würde ich mir doch GTA oder CS schnappen um damit hausieren zu gehen und kein Ponyhofspiel wie WOW.

Insofern besteht die berechtigte Hoffnung, dass diese bayrischen Jodmangelkreaturen sich durch die schlechte Beispielauswahl selber ins Knie schießen.
Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## seppix@seppix (10. September 2008)

Was ich auch lustig finde Horrorfilme sind ab 16 aber Horrorgames ab 18 öhm im film echte menschen im game meist schlechte grafik und wie es der name schon sagt spielt man es nur .
Ach und das WoW gewaltätik ist da spritzt ja nur bei jedem 20 schlag blutt oder wollen sies verbieten weil ihre kinder nur noch deswegen vorm pc hocken?


----------



## Shaguar93 (10. September 2008)

Also was mir eben noch so eingefallen ist....ich frage mich eig ob die eigentlich so recht wissen was die da labern? 
Wenn WoW brutal sein soll (wtf WoW?),was ist dann mit diesen ganzen Horror-Filmen wie Saw usw?Lol?
Also in diesen Filmen werden und Menschen zu Tode gefoltert (und noch andere derbste Sachen) und hier beschweren sich die Leute über ein Spiel das brutal sein soll,was lustige kleine harmlose Gnome und Nachtelfen beinhaltet OMG??? Ich lach mich schrott =OVllt sind diese grauenhaften Untote ja so brutal?Also wirklich...über die Filme beschwert sich KEINER.
MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayroi (10. September 2008)

*brutalität suchen geht*


----------



## Pastilo (10. September 2008)

Wenn die WoW brutal finden dann werden wohl alle bald nurnoch Hello Kitty Online zocken dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (10. September 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> *brutalität suchen geht*


Das wird eine Suche ohne Widerkehr... nicht mal Indiana Jones wird in WoW Brutalität finden (im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Spielen...)


----------



## buzzted (10. September 2008)

Die Wahlkampfslogans sind doch mittlerweile alle bekannt und zig mal durchgekaut.
Alle paar Wochen drüber aufregen, was die Spinner da wieder für nen Mist die bei Polylux senden oder der bayrische Wahlfänger auf seiner Pirsch von sich gibt macht auch graue Haare!


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Dann korrigiere ich ihn: CDU/CSU - aber da 90% der Wähler eh für diese Partei stimmen ...
> 
> P.S. Schätzwert - auf jeden Fall eine überwältigende Mehrheit.


Falsch. Die CSU hat zur Zeit Probleme in bayern an der Macht zu bleiben und das ist gut so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Hmm bin grade beim zappen was ist den mit den Simpsons wollen die sie auch verbieten.

In jeder Tageszeitung ist mehr Gewalt abgebildet als in Wow


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Das wird eine Suche ohne Widerkehr... nicht mal Indiana Jones wird in WoW Brutalität finden (im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Spielen...)


Chuck Norris sicherlich auch net


----------



## Camô (10. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=659486
> Und da kommt die Antwort auch schon aus Bayern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und das von jemandem, der in seiner Sig zum Appell gegen die Politiker aufruft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die getesteten Schüler einer ---> Hauptschule <--- reagierten dementsprechend. Ich will nichts verallgemeinern, aber da ich selbst in Berlin lebe und somit weiß, welche Leute meist Hauptschulen besuchen, ist es klar zu welchen Spielegenres sie neigen. Ballerspiele sind nunmal cooler als Spore. 
Außerdem spielen andere Faktoren eine Rolle, da sie jeder kennt zähle ich sie nicht unnötig auf.


----------



## Crackmack (10. September 2008)

Basilan schrieb:


> Lol  Zam^^ da Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu! Wenn die politiker die Welt retten wollen, dann sollen sie sich ne anständige arbeit suchen, ihren Gehalt von mind 4000E spenden und sich dafür einsetzen das keine überausbehinderten und nutzlosen Experimente wie das 4milliarden Euro Teure in der Schweiz wo der 40km lange Tunnel gebaut wurde in 50m tiefe..
> 
> RETTET DIE WALE UND DIE WÄLDER und verliert eure zeit nicht mit spekulationen..
> 
> naja, aber ohne solchen MIst wären 70% der politiker arbeitslos..



Es sind 56 km 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es is net nutzlos du bist etwa 30 min schneller in Italien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzzted (10. September 2008)

Lieber WoW und Konsorten wegen Volksverdummung verbieten. Das könnt ich dann ja sogar noch verstehen...


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Und das von jemandem, der in seiner Sig zum Appell gegen die Politiker aufruft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin nicht dafür o.O Ich postete nur das was die Bayern das getestet haben, deshalb auhc mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 smiley am ende...
Und das mit den Hauptspielern habe ich gelesen aber es gibt auch Hauptspieler in WoW... trotzdem ist das ziemlich doof, ich hab bis heute noch keine Brutalität in wow gesehen


----------



## MadRedCap (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Falsch. Die CSU hat zur Zeit Probleme in bayern an der Macht zu bleiben und das ist gut so!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die tendieren so um die 48% bis 51% bei der nächsten Wahl... haben in jedem Fall die absolute Mehrheit, aber wenn sie nicht mal mehr als die Hälfte der Bayer auf ihrer Seite haben, ist das intern ein riesen Gesichtsverlust für die CSU... sollten die so ein Verbot für Games durchbringen, gehe ich von einem Wahlrückgang von geschätzten 10% aus...


----------



## Camô (10. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Chuck Norris sicherlich auch net


Chuck Norris als Figur ist Gewaltdarstellung genug, um das Spiel indizieren zu lassen.


----------



## Killerbäumchen (10. September 2008)

Ich hab ne e-mail an den verein geschrieben hier is se:


Hallo lieber bpv ich schreib dir eine mail damit du dich freust
ich bin 15 geh zur realschule und spiele World of Warcraft!
Keine angst ich stehe morgen früh nicht vor mit einer Axt deiner Haustür und auch nich mit ner andern Waffe!
Aber nun mal ernst deine Pressemitteilung ist offensichtlich von schlecht Informirten Personen geschrieben worden. Den den verdienst den die firma Blizzard mit World of Warcraft erwirtschafftet kann ein erstkläsler sogar ausrechnen nicht nur schätzen. Es gibt ca. 10.000.000 Accounts alle zahlen im durchschnitt 12.99 euro im monat das jahr hat momentan 12monate, nein ich rechne es für dich nicht aus!
Auserdem ist die Aussage das dieses Spiel für Brutalität berüchtigt sein FALSCH. Ich und der rest der 10.000.000 World of Warcraft spieler wissen das du noch nie auch nur einen Test Account bessesen und oder World of Warcraft gespielt hast.
Und wir erwarten jetzt einen besser überdachte erklärung und ein Tipp zum schluss nehmen du dird doch mal Hello KItty Online vor das ist hoffentlich nicht zu gewalttätig für dich

Mit freundlichen grüßen PascalK

PS1: Auf diese mail hätte ich gerne eine Antwort
PS2: Ich möchte mich für eventuelle Rechtschreibfehler   entschuzldigen!





wenn ihr auch ne mail schreiben wollt hier is die adresse:        bpv@bpv.de


----------



## Fochi (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Brutalität?
> ...



Er hat große Rote zahlen benutzt! er ist Brutal!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oh mann... es wird echt immer dümmer und dümmer... 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=R9JRm3iQQak  *hustet* einfach mal anschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist zu geil was die da über wow sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edit war da und will mitreden: Es ist wirklich komisch, dass man sich nichtmal informiert wenn man über etwas urteilt die sache mit WOW ist bei Ca. 3 Minuten des Videos!


----------



## Siilverberg (10. September 2008)

Komisch Gangster Rapper dürfen auf dem Kinderkanal (Viva) schon um 12 Schimpfwörter und anderen Geistige bullshit aneinandereien ohne Großartig Zensiert zu werden

Doch sobald in Einem Game eine blume zertreten wird es als Killerspiel deklassiert und dabei gibt es in Deutschland wichtigeres zu tun als ein Verbot von Ego Shootern und ähnlichen. Zum beispiel sollte die Politiker mal ihre Energie in die Reform unseres Bildungswesens stecken usw.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Chuck Norris als Figur ist Gewaltdarstellung genug, um das Spiel indizieren zu lassen.


Ah mist stimmt auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wird das Chuck Norris zulassen?


----------



## Clive (10. September 2008)

Das is ma wieder typisch... null recherche und absolut aus der luft gegriffene anschuldigungen...

ich mein, jetzt mal im ernst: wenn wow gewaltätig ist, wieso ist das denn ab 12? wenn ich so spiele wie half life 2 anschaue, wo mal ein ganzes haus mit blut verschmiert war und halbe menschen rumgekrochen sind, dann is das doch einfach krank, wie die politiker in die sch***** treten -.-

die bezeichnen wow doch nur als brutal, weil im titel "*World of War*craft steht.

und ausserdem: wieso gibts dann eigentlich noch so filme wie saw? ich mein, wenn ich jetzt nen abend mit wow spielen und nen abend lang saw gucken vergleichen, ist letzteres doch wesentlich schlimmer, weil das zu 100% der realität entspricht (blut, schmerz, grafik etc.) und man sich bei tv schauen nur aufs schauen konzentriert, während beim spielen das kummunizieren doch einen sehr grossen teil ausmacht.

noch dazu kommt man schon mit 12 in nen saw film rein, wenn man nen 16 (18 jährig? weiss ned ab wann die filme sind, solche filme schau ich ne?) freund / bekannten hat. ein spiel muss man ja mit zustimmung der eltern / erziehungsberechtigten kaufen, wenn man unter 18 ist. und die verbieten  meistens die spiele, die ab 16/18 sind.

also meine meinung: Free Tibet, rettet den Planeten, besiegt armut und arbeistlosigkeit, und wenn das geschafft ist, DANN und nur dann können sich die ganzen politiker wieder für ihre ignoranz gegenüber den gamern äussern und uns alle als amokläufer beschimpfen...

edit: oh, beinahe hät ichs vergessen: wenn ich mir so gangsta rap anhöre (nur wenn ich kurz auf viva vorbei zappe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dann hat da jedes 2te wort mit geschlechtsverkehr, prostituierten, drogen oder mit etwas frauenfeindlichem zu tun.

das ist ja nichts im vergleich zu wow, wo es soo brutal zugeht, dass man das ned mal in worte fassen kann -.- * ironie off*


----------



## Drénus (10. September 2008)

Okey, bin zwar selber noch Schüler aber selbst ein 12-14 Jähriger hatt bestimmt genug Hirn im Kopf um zu wissen das es einen unterscheid zwischen InGame und Real Life  gibt.Die machen aus einer Mücke nen Elefanten.Und durch solche sachen wie diese ist es klar das die CSU an Macht verlieren werden.


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Fochi schrieb:


> Er hat große Rote zahlen benutzt! er ist Brutal!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Ja natürlich bin ich Brutal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (10. September 2008)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> Zum beispiel sollte die Politiker mal ihre Energie in die Reform unseres Bildungswesens stecken usw.


Yo, spätestens mit besserer Schulbildung kommt man drauf, das PC-Games verbieten das dümmste ist, was man tun kann als Politiker in einem wirtschaftstarken Land.


----------



## rydal (10. September 2008)

man wird pc spiele eh nich verbieten können vorallem nich spiele wow omg... sonst spielen halt alle illegal wow etc. na und ?


----------



## Valleron (10. September 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> 17.40 Uhr "Zams Intropost gelesen"
> 17.40 und 20sek angefangen zu lachen
> ...
> ...
> ...




/sign   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasus (10. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=659486
> Und da kommt die Antwort auch schon aus Bayern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> 650 bayerische *Hauptschüler*





> Gefragt wurden die jungen Menschen nicht nur nach der erlebten TV- und Spielegewalt, sondern auch danach, wie s*ie in bestimmten Konfliktsituationen reagieren würden*.



*spielt Die Ärzte - Immer mitten in die Fresse rein ein*


----------



## MadRedCap (10. September 2008)

rydal schrieb:


> man wird pc spiele eh nich verbieten können vorallem nich spiele wow omg... sonst spielen halt alle illegal wow etc. na und ?


Blizzard kann aber keine Kosten mehr verlangen, neuer Content bleibt aus und nach einem Jahr ist es dann langweilig, weil man alles kennt. In dem Sinne schadet ein Verbot von WoW auf Dauer sehr wohl.


----------



## Theodaan (10. September 2008)

Wahhhhhhhhhhhhh   ich hab nen Murloc gekillt...ich bin ein Mörderrrrrrrr....  

*sry*  Weiss auch net wo der Anfall gerade her kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber dagegen die News habe ich doch mal was gemacht.. ist zwar schon ne Zeit lang her, aber anscheinend immer nch aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Youtube Link 1

Youtube Link 2


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Blizzard kann aber keine Kosten mehr verlangen, neuer Content bleibt aus und nach einem Jahr ist es dann langweilig, weil man alles kennt. In dem Sinne schadet ein Verbot von WoW auf Dauer sehr wohl.


Dann spielen wir alle illegal auf Englischen severn. Weil WoW kann nicht verboten werden, weil Blizzard meines wissens nach nichtmal eine Niederlassung in Deutschland hat


----------



## Sasic (10. September 2008)

Doch!

Seid das Set des "Brutalen Gladiators" drausen ist, können die Chars noch viel kräftiger zuhauen. Vorallem mit den Brutalen Waffen ist das Spiel nicht mehr für minderjährige geeignet.

Meine Meinung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Dann spielen wir alle illegal auf Englischen severn. Weil WoW kann nicht verboten werden, weil Blizzard meines wissens nach nichtmal eine Niederlassung in Deutschland hat


Touché. An die Möglichkeit habsch jetzt nicht gedacht... Mist...

Aber die deutschsprachigen Server können sie runterfahren... zumindest die Realmpools, die in Deutschland stehen.


----------



## Dradius (10. September 2008)

so hier mal meine E Mail
Guten Tag

Ich möchte das sie sich mal besser über das Spiel World of Warcraft informieren dieses als Höchst brutal zu bezeichnen ist eine frechheit! dieses Spiel ist ab 12 Freigegeben und ich selbst bin 16 und finde nicht das es brutal fördernt oder sonstwas mit Brutalität zu tun hat

Ich möchte gern eine antwort darauf erhalten
und für Rechtschreibfehler möchte ich mich entschuldigen die schule bringt mir nix bei lasst die dochmal verbieten

mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Sebastian F.


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Touché. An die Möglichkeit habsch jetzt nicht gedacht... Mist...
> 
> Aber die deutschsprachigen Server können sie runterfahren... zumindest die Realmpools, die in Deutschland stehen.


Das ja. Aber der Englische Client ist eh besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Fochi schrieb:


> Er hat große Rote zahlen benutzt! er ist Brutal!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaja die öffentlichrechtlichen und für so eine Berichterstattung zahlen wir unsere GEZ-gebühren wie ist der neue Werbespruch 

Ich bekomme neutrale Berichtserstattung die nicht durch Firmen erkauft werden  ach seht es euch selbst an

http://www.natuerlich-zahl-ich.de/spots_tv.php


----------



## MadRedCap (10. September 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> und für Rechtschreibfehler möchte ich mich entschuldigen die schule bringt mir nix bei lasst die dochmal verbieten


Womit wir wieder beim Thema: Reform des Bildungs- und Schulwesens wären anstatt WoW zu verbieten.


----------



## Rolandos (10. September 2008)

WOW ist und bleibt brutal. Wem das ständíge Gemetzel, spass macht, es immer wieder geil findet, irgend einen Boss oder Mob gelegt zu haben, sollte mal seine Psyche untersuchen lassen. Ich unterstütze das gewaltverherrlichende Spiele, wie WOW, verboten werden sollen, auch Filme fallen darunter. 
Es vergeht ja kaum ein Tag, an den in irgend einer Zeitung von Gewalt gegeüber von Mitmenschen berichtet wird, sei es Krieg oder das mal wieder ein Mensch zusammengeschlagen wurde. mir kann keiner erzählen das Spiele wie z.B. WOW oder GW, oder Aoc, oder was weis ich, die Hemmschwelle der Gewaltausübung nicht herrunter setzen. Nicht nur Spiel, auch Filme tragen dazu bei. 

Ich erwarte von unserer regierung das sie dort schärfstens einschreiten.


----------



## Camô (10. September 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> Ich hab ne e-mail an den verein geschrieben hier is se:
> 
> 
> Hallo lieber bpv ich schreib dir eine mail damit du dich freust
> ...



In deinem und auch unserem Sinne hoffe ich, dass du das nicht wirklich abgeschickt hast. Denn wenn man deine Rechnung veröffentlichen würde, könnte man glatt andere Argumente für ein Verbot aller Spiele aufführen. Stichwort Verdummung, ich weiß, du bist erst 15, aber selbst du solltest wissen, dass Blizzard und auch keine andere Firma dieser Welt, reinen Gewinn erzielt, ohne Geld zu investieren (Gehälter, Werbung, ...).


----------



## Staaken (10. September 2008)

Ich glaub dazu kann man nur eines sagen: omfg......rofl.....

Die Ansichten und Recherchen unserer lieben Politiker, Lehrerverbände und Fernsehsender sind, wie hier wahrscheinlich alle wissen, mehr als.....naja........
schlecht asgearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Etwas zum nachdenken: Traurig, aber wahr

Diese Seite verweist auch auf die Fehler von Berichten, Politikeransichten usw. : Stigma-Videospiele
Im Menü unter ,, Medienkritik" findet ihr einen Link ,,Printmedien", dort findet ihr ein Video welches die Argumente gegen Killerspiele in ARD bzw. ZDF-Reportagen wiederlegt bzw. die Wahrheit aufzeigt.

MfG


----------



## Camô (10. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ah mist stimmt auch wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sie würden es eh nicht wagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Betrayer (10. September 2008)

Ohh man, die sollten sich mal um wichtigeres kümmern als so ein *MIST* 
zu sagen das WoW brutal ist, weil man ehre bekommt und das verhalten verstört,
die erfinden auch immer neue Sachen um Onlinespiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich sehe es schon vor mir fals sowas kommt wird es ne extra version von 
WoW für Europa/Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  geben wo es dann nicht mehr Tauren etc. gibt 
sondern Hasen,Hamster usw. (Hunde sind nicht zugelassen können ja beißen)
Wo wir dann Rosarote Plüschanzüge farmen und man im PvP in keiner arena
mehr steht sondern im Gelben Wald oder sonst ne kranke idee, wo wir uns 
die Köpfe mit PLüschgummis um die Ohren hauen und als belohnung bekommen 
wir nen Hasen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mfg


----------



## Fochi (10. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=659486
> Und da kommt die Antwort auch schon aus Bayern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> Perfektes Timing: Eine heute vom *Bayerischen Kultusministerium* vorgestellte Studie untermauert offenbar, dass es einen Zusammenhang zwischen gewalthaltigen Medien und tatsächlicher Gewaltanwendung von Jugendlichen gibt.



Was für Studien sollen das sein und welche leute werden angesprochen? das ist meine Frage! oO
&#8364;: Ok Kinder von 12-14 aber in welchem Umfeld leben diese Leute?



> "(...) Deshalb sei auf politischer Ebene ein Verbot von extrem gewalthaltigen Video- und Computerspielen einzufordern."



extrem gewalthaltig... wow... mmh... x) jippi, und die Teletubbis sind Terroristen!


----------



## Arasus (10. September 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder beim Thema: Reform des Bildungs- und Schulwesens wären anstatt WoW zu verbieten.



Man nehme sich am Beispiel am britischen Schulsystem *noch davon beeindruckt ist*


----------



## MadRedCap (10. September 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> WOW ist und bleibt brutal. Wem das ständíge Gemetzel, spass macht, es immer wieder geil findet, irgend einen Boss oder Mob gelegt zu haben, sollte mal seine Psyche untersuchen lassen. Ich unterstütze das gewaltverherrlichende Spiele, wie WOW, verboten werden sollen, auch Filme fallen darunter.
> Es vergeht ja kaum ein Tag, an den in irgend einer Zeitung von Gewalt gegeüber von Mitmenschen berichtet wird, sei es Krieg oder das mal wieder ein Mensch zusammengeschlagen wurde. mir kann keiner erzählen das Spiele wie z.B. WOW oder GW, oder Aoc, oder was weis ich, die Hemmschwelle der Gewaltausübung herrunter setzen. Nicht nur Spiel, auch Filme tragen dazu bei.
> 
> Ich erwarte von unserer regierung das sie dort schärfstens einschreiten.


Wenn du dieser Meinung bist, dann frag ich mich, was du hier zu suchen hast?

Aber ich denke (und hoffe) das du einfach vergessen hast, zu erwähnen, dass du in den [Ironic-Mode] geswitcht bist.


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2008)

Naja, wenn ich mir den Beta-Spell "Corpse Explosion" anseh, schon ganz.. nett ^^
Aber "für seine Brutalität berüchtigt"... Also wenn mich jemand nach nem besonders brutalen Spiel fragen würde, würde ich WoW als letztes nennen^^


----------



## MadRedCap (10. September 2008)

Arasus schrieb:


> Man nehme sich am Beispiel am britischen Schulsystem *noch davon beeindruckt ist*


Wenn man ein Au-Pair-Mädchen zur Familien-Ministerin erklärt, nur weil die mit einem Politiker verwand war, der mal nen guten Job gemacht hat, dann sagt man schon sehr viel über das bayrische Schulsystem aus. Man siehe das G8 *graus* Da gehe ich sogar noch lieber in Kambodscha in die Schule, wenn ich die Wahl hätte...

Aber in Grossbritannien kann man auch ned sitzen bleiben.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> WOW ist und bleibt brutal. Wem das ständíge Gemetzel, spass macht, es immer wieder geil findet, irgend einen Boss oder Mob gelegt zu haben, sollte mal seine Psyche untersuchen lassen. Ich unterstütze das gewaltverherrlichende Spiele, wie WOW, verboten werden sollen, auch Filme fallen darunter.
> Es vergeht ja kaum ein Tag, an den in irgend einer Zeitung von Gewalt gegeüber von Mitmenschen berichtet wird, sei es Krieg oder das mal wieder ein Mensch zusammengeschlagen wurde. mir kann keiner erzählen das Spiele wie z.B. WOW oder GW, oder Aoc, oder was weis ich, die Hemmschwelle der Gewaltausübung herrunter setzen. Nicht nur Spiel, auch Filme tragen dazu bei.
> 
> Ich erwarte von unserer regierung das sie dort schärfstens einschreiten.



hast du ironie on off vergessen


----------



## Fochi (10. September 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mir den Beta-Spell "Corpse Explosion" anseh, schon ganz.. nett ^^
> Aber "für seine Brutalität berüchtigt"... Also wenn mich jemand nach nem besonders brutalen Spiel fragen würde, würde ich WoW als letztes nennen^^



Hello Kitty online, Brutaler gehts nichtmehr Platz 1 !!!


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2008)

Das sind echt Idioten, was ist daran Brutal ? da gibbet ja net mal Blut ! und man kann keinem Mob den Kopf abhauen oder sonst was !

Und Css sollte man auch NICHT verbieten das ist alle Scheiße was die labern, da wo im jahr 2002 einer nen 
Amoklauf gemacht hat, hieß es 2005 !!! Css wäre daran schuld gewesen ! Css kam erst 2004 raus.
Wie kann man wegen einem Spiel einen Amok lauf amchen das erst in 2 Jahren erscheint !!?

Naja diese Leute sind eh Dumm sie sollen erst mal selber WoW spielen, aber nein sie brauchen nur Aufmerksamkeit,
denn was sie da tun wissen sie doch eh nicht !

Lg Nebola


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Fochi schrieb:


> Was für Studien sollen das sein und welche leute werden angesprochen? das ist meine Frage! oO
> €: Ok Kinder von 12-14 aber in welchem Umfeld leben diese Leute?
> 
> 
> ...


Ja die teletubbies vergewaltigen die Gehirne unserer Kinder!
Verbrennt die Teletubbies!!! Naja und die CSU gleich mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (10. September 2008)

ich erinnere nur daran, dass man humanoide Yetis kürschnern kann...wenn das nicht brutal ist menschenähnlichen Kreaturen die Haut ab zu ziehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoleface (10. September 2008)

Hier gibts nix zu diskutieren. Wer sich auskennt weiss, wenn spätestens ein Richter entscheided, wird man das Spiel genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, und dann wird nix passieren. 

greez


----------



## MadRedCap (10. September 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> ich erinnere nur daran, dass man humanoide Yetis kürschnern kann...wenn das nicht brutal ist menschenähnlichen Kreaturen die Haut ab zu ziehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich erinnere mich auch daran, dass man in Super Mario Bros. anderen entfernt humanoid anmutenden Wesen auf den Kopf springen kann. Im RL würde ich jedem anständigen Menschen das Genick brechen... hat man Super Mario jemals wegen seiner Brutalität verteufelt???


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich auch daran, dass man in Super Mario Bros. anderen entfernt humanoid anmutenden Wesen auf den Kopf springen kann. Im RL würde ich jedem anständigen Menschen das Genick brechen... hat man Super Mario jemals wegen seiner Brutalität verteufelt???


Ja es gab ein paar die es gewalttätig fanden auf Humanioden Wesen herumzuhüpfen. Das ist KEIN Witz!


----------



## notoes (10. September 2008)

naja...das wow ein gewisses gewaltpotenzial hat laesst sich nicht abstreiten...ich merke es selber an mir und bekannten das man nach dem "100sten wipe" aggresiv ist, das man sich in bg´s reinsteigert oder einfach seine "macht" gegenüber schwächeren ausnutzt (ganken) 
das ist zwar alles in allem ned anders als bei nem fußballspiel, wenn sich fans eines vereins gegeneinander aufputschen....

aber 
das wohl keiner losrennt und jemandem den er nicht leiden kann ein 3 meter langes, grün blitzendes schwert in den schädel treibt dürfte klar sein...ich denke aber das, dass mit der gewaltverherrlichung garnicht soweit hergeholt ist. man sollte sich nur mal den umgangston in diversen forem zu gemüte führen. 
wenn player 2xylolzompfroflyx" mal wieder zu flames aufruft weil er gegankt wird, 200 personen in rekordzeit 30 seiten mit sinnlos flames füllen (mich nicht ausgenommen) und alle mögichen leute ihre doch so erwachsenes gehabe innerhalb von sekunden auf das niveau eines 2te klasse sonderschülers ohne respekt herunterschrauben...

was sollte schlimmstenfalls passieren? - falls die CSU (oder was auch immer) erfolg mit diesem sehr schwachen versuch aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen , haben sollte , waere das resultat wohl nicht das WOW "verboten wird" ...es würde viel mehr versucht es dem jetzigen puplikum nicht mehr zugänglich zu machen...d. h. ausweis vorlegen beim kauf, bestätigungen ueber volljährigkeit per ausweis scann , kein verkauf an jugendliche (21 jahre) usw...

aus meiner sicht, kann ich gut damit leben, ich sage nicht das sich 14 jährige nicht wie 23 jährige benehmen koennen...aber es käme mir und einigen anderen sicherlich sehr gelegen wenn wow dauerhaft gesetzlich einem aelteren puplikum zugänglich gemacht werden würde...gründe gibt es (für mich persönlich) genug...

vote 4 wow ab 21 ...

mfg notoes


----------



## Fochi (10. September 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Hier gibts nix zu diskutieren. Wer sich auskennt weiss, wenn spätestens ein Richter entscheided, wird man das Spiel genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, und dann wird nix passieren.
> 
> greez



/sign

aber bestimmt können dies so hindrehen das irgendwas Zensiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eurosio (10. September 2008)

Nehmen wir mal einfach an die bringen ihr Vebot durch. Wie wollen die das Verbot duchsetzen ? Ich bezweifel das Blizz deutsche Server lahmlegt. Und selbst wenn sowas passiert Die ganzen versionen sind noch im umlauf dann geht man einfach auf einen Englischen server und gut ist.  Oder mit den anderen Spielen wie wollen die das durchsetzen? Es gibt Millionen Spiele im Umlauf vll gut und knap die hälfte davon sind "Killerspiele". Wollen die jeden Pc durchleuchten ode wie ? Durch dieses Verbot wird eig nu der Ladenverkauf gestoppt im Privaten Bereich werden die Spiele weiterverkauft und die merken das nicht. 
Von meiner Sicht aus unmöglich das durchzusetzen....


----------



## Code Monkey (10. September 2008)

ganz ruhig leute denkt nach der staat wird es nicht verbieten denn wenn die merken wieviel steuern verschwinden dann fördern die das nur^^


----------



## MadRedCap (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ja es gab ein paar die es gewalttätig fanden auf Humanioden Wesen herumzuhüpfen. Das ist KEIN Witz!


Die fanden es wahrscheinlich dann auch Selbstverstümmelung, wenn man sich selbst die Pickel ausdrückt...
Aber zugegeben, Tetris fand ich auch ein wenig brutal... diese armen Pixelklötze aufeinander zu stapeln und wenn sich eine Reihe gefüllt hat, hat man sie einfach gewissenlos gelöscht... und die drunter müssen ja unter dieser Last förmlich erstickt sein!


Manchmal frag ich mich, wie weit die Verdummung der Menschheit schon fortgeschritten ist... lange kanns echt nicht mehr dauern...


----------



## NarYethz (10. September 2008)

Ich sags gerade raus: da sieht man mal wieder, dass diese menschen halt überhaupt keine ahnung haben.. wenn sich die leute über den extreme mod von callofduty2 beschweren würden, in dem man den gegnerischen spielern die waffe aus der hand spielen kann und man bei einer granate zerstückelt wird, dann würd ichs verstehen.. aber wow is ja wohl mal das kindlichste spiel, das aufm markt is.. ich mein, hat je einer von euch blut gesehen bei euch? wenn ich mich nich irre, dann kommt nich mal noch blut bei der verwundenfähigkeit der krieger oder irre ich mich? 
ich muss trotz allem sagen, dass diese verbände immer sich selbst lächerlich machen.. selfpwnd ftw..
naja nur schade dass wir spieler, die wir ja alle eh schon blutrünstige unmenschen, kannibalen und amokläufer sind, das als einzige erkennen..
mfg ichö


----------



## Agrael12 (10. September 2008)

Bald kommt ne neue studie das jedem 2ten deutschen geht die csu aufn keks deshalb CSU verbieten!


----------



## notoes (10. September 2008)

naja...das wow ein gewisses gewaltpotenzial hat laesst sich nicht abstreiten...ich merke es selber an mir und bekannten das man nach dem "100sten wipe" aggresiv ist, das man sich in bg´s reinsteigert oder einfach seine "macht" gegenüber schwächeren ausnutzt (ganken)
das ist zwar alles in allem ned anders als bei nem fußballspiel, wenn sich fans eines vereins gegeneinander aufputschen....

aber
das wohl keiner losrennt und jemandem den er nicht leiden kann ein 3 meter langes, grün blitzendes schwert in den schädel treibt dürfte klar sein...ich denke aber das, dass mit der gewaltverherrlichung garnicht soweit hergeholt ist. man sollte sich nur mal den umgangston in diversen forem zu gemüte führen.
wenn player 2xylolzompfroflyx" mal wieder zu flames aufruft weil er gegankt wird, 200 personen in rekordzeit 30 seiten mit sinnlos flames füllen (mich nicht ausgenommen) und alle mögichen leute ihre doch so erwachsenes gehabe innerhalb von sekunden auf das niveau eines 2te klasse sonderschülers ohne respekt herunterschrauben...

was sollte schlimmstenfalls passieren? - falls die CSU (oder was auch immer) erfolg mit diesem sehr schwachen versuch aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen , haben sollte , waere das resultat wohl nicht das WOW "verboten wird" ...es würde viel mehr versucht es dem jetzigen puplikum nicht mehr zugänglich zu machen...d. h. ausweis vorlegen beim kauf, bestätigungen ueber volljährigkeit per ausweis scann , kein verkauf an jugendliche (21 jahre) usw...

aus meiner sicht, kann ich gut damit leben, ich sage nicht das sich 14 jährige nicht wie 23 jährige benehmen koennen...aber es käme mir und einigen anderen sicherlich sehr gelegen wenn wow dauerhaft gesetzlich einem aelteren puplikum zugänglich gemacht werden würde...gründe gibt es (für mich persönlich) genug...

vote 4 wow ab 21 ...

mfg notoes


----------



## Lothron-Other (10. September 2008)

Was soll man da sagen. 
Vielleicht wird Sims im Bayern erst ab 18 verkauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Die fanden es wahrscheinlich dann auch Selbstverstümmelung, wenn man sich selbst die Pickel ausdrückt...
> Aber zugegeben, Tetris fand ich auch ein wenig brutal... diese armen Pixelklötze aufeinander zu stapeln und wenn sich eine Reihe gefüllt hat, hat man sie einfach gewissenlos gelöscht... und die drunter müssen ja unter dieser Last förmlich erstickt sein!
> 
> 
> Manchmal frag ich mich, wie weit die Verdummung der Menschheit schon fortgeschritten ist... lange kanns echt nicht mehr dauern...


Schönes Zitat von Einstein:


> Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: Das Universum und die Dummheit der Menschen. Nur beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht vollkommen sicher


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Die Verschwörungstheorie:

Was bewegt einen bayrischen Lokalpolitiker dazu ein Spiel zu verbieten. 
Ich habe die Sandkastentheorie Klein Erwin Huber sitzt im Sandkasten und sieht seinen Kumpel Seb mit einen Bagger spielen Erwin fragt: Darf ich auch mal spielen? Seb: nein das ist mein Lieblingsspielzeug. Erwin: ich will aber auch!! Edmund: Nein du noob du hast keine Ahnung wie man das Spielt.

Erwin wird in diesem Moment sauer und denkt sich so wenn du mich nicht mitspielen lässt sag ich du bist der Nachbarskatze übern Schwanz gefahren.
gesagt getan ab zur Mutti von Seb und die ist sauer: So Seb weil du anderen weh tust darfst du nicht mehr mit dem Bagger spielen.

Und das wenden sie heut noch an wenn man keine Erklärung für Probleme hat schiebt man das auf andere Ursachen ist ja auch einfacher.

Es liegt nicht an den PC oder Konsolen Games das die Jungend austickt es liegt an der Politik und wie diese mit den Jugendlichen umgeht oder welche Möglichkeiten sie der Jugend bietet.


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Begonnen der Angriff der Spieleverbieter hat


----------



## Ravenkiss (10. September 2008)

Kann doch echt nicht war sein WoW und brutal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Feilicht etwas gemein aber doch nicht Brutal.

Ich mein, was sol das? Nur weil mal Blut spritz ist es gleich brutal?
ich mein wen sie im Fernsehen irgendwelche Krankenhaus Serien zeigen wo sie Menschen Reinweise aufmachen oder Angstzustände bei Kindern auslösen weil sie plötzlich ein tödlich neue Krankheit entdeckt haben, sagen sie auch nicht gleich das ist brutal.

Ich mein was soll den die Eltern bei HundKatzeMaus denn dann ihren Kindern sagen wen die da grade ein Häschen ausschlitzen? "Schatz das ist nur ein Stofftier..." oder was, ich glaube kam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yalmachji (10. September 2008)

Ich finde das nicht zum Lachen - ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung glaubt das sicher auch noch und fühlt sich einmal mehr in der Einstellung bestätigt, das Spiele wahres Teufelszeug sind.

Und was die aktuelle "Killerspiel-Diskussion" angeht, da möchte ich so manche Leute schon fast wegen Verleumdung und übler Nachrede anzeigen. Spätestens bei Kinderpornographie-Vergleichen hört ja wohl alles auf. Wie viele Leute wurden für einen Shooter getötet, und wie sind diese widerlichen Bilder entstanden? Wie kann man so etwas in einen Topf werfen?


----------



## Crackmack (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Begonnen der Angriff der Spieleverbieter hat




Order 66 muhahahaha^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Begonnen der Angriff der Spieleverbieter hat




Möge die Macht mit uns sein


----------



## Totemwächter (10. September 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> naja...das wow ein gewisses gewaltpotenzial hat laesst sich nicht abstreiten...ich merke es selber an mir und bekannten das man nach dem "100sten wipe" aggresiv ist, das man sich in bg´s reinsteigert oder einfach seine "macht" gegenüber schwächeren ausnutzt (ganken)
> das ist zwar alles in allem ned anders als bei nem fußballspiel, wenn sich fans eines vereins gegeneinander aufputschen....
> 
> aber
> ...


Du wiederholst dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber was kann das Game wenn im forum geflamet wird? ich meine wieso ist das spiel dran schuld wenn ein Kind oder sogar ein Erwachsener sich wegen einem spiel aufregt ist bei dem sowieso was net In Ordnung. Außerdem die Sachen mit dem amok lauf und Counter Strike, Was kann das game dafür (und jetzt sagt nicht das das dafür verantwortlich ist, bei 100% wäre es vll 1-5% einfach für den Gedanken)? Das waren zum größten teil Schüler oder ex Schüler die den ganzen tag gemobt wurden von den Klassen-Kameraden von den Lehrern und vll sogar von den Eltern, im schlimmstenfalls sogar geschlagen. Und es ist doch selbst verständlich das einem dann der kragen platz, außerdem mache ich mir in dem punkt mehr sorgen "Wo hat der die Waffen her ?" Die liefen da mit Schrotflinten rum, Die sollten sich in solchen fällen mal lieber um das Waffen gesetzt oder so kümmern. Meine Meinung ist eh das Privat Leute Einfach keine Chance haben sollte an Waffen zu kommen egal welche art.


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Du wiederholst dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Verbietet Schützenvereine über die kann man an Waffen kommen


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

Das ganze ist so lächerlich , das es schon wieder müssig ist darüber zu diskutieren... ich meine : Hey , sollte WoW WIRKLICH verboten werden , wer hindert uns daran es weiter zu zocken? Blizzard wird da sicherlich ne Lösung finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McMo007 (10. September 2008)

Eine Studie hat BEWIESEN dass Spieler nach gewaltverherrlichenden Spielen wie World of Warcraft entspannter sind.

Warn Zitat, ich würd das 'gewaltverherrlichend' wegstreichen...


----------



## Totemwächter (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Verbietet Schützenvereine über die kann man an Waffen kommen


Ohja, die habe ich in meiner rage vergessen ^^
Aber die geben die Dinger ja auch net einfach so raus.
Aber es ist doch nicht normal, da wird immer gepredigt Waffen und sowas sind alles böse und gemein, und auf der anderen Straßen Seite isen schützen fest wo sich alle betrinken!? cO


----------



## Siilverberg (10. September 2008)

Yalmachji schrieb:


> Ich finde das nicht zum Lachen - ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung glaubt das sicher auch noch und fühlt sich einmal mehr in der Einstellung bestätigt, das Spiele wahres Teufelszeug sind.
> 
> Und was die aktuelle "Killerspiel-Diskussion" angeht, da möchte ich so manche Leute schon fast wegen Verleumdung und übler Nachrede anzeigen. Spätestens bei Kinderpornographie-Vergleichen hört ja wohl alles auf. Wie viele Leute wurden für einen Shooter getötet, und wie sind diese widerlichen Bilder entstanden? Wie kann man so etwas in einen Topf werfen?




keine Sorge nicht alle werden das glauben nur die Bildzeitungsleser


----------



## Eurosio (10. September 2008)

Ich bin mal gespannt was als nächstes kommt...vielleicht ein komplettes Alkoholverbot weil die Jugend auch so Wege findet an Alkohol zu kommen ?
Schwachsinn meiner Meinung!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Begonnen der Angriff der Spieleverbieter hat






Siilverberg schrieb:


> keine Sorge nicht alle werden das glauben nur die Bildzeitungsleser




Oute mich ungern aber ich glaube das nicht


----------



## Dradius (10. September 2008)

na klasse hoffendlich net darf seit sontag trinken will jetzt net noch 2 jahre warten ^^


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

@ Totemwächter: Dein Avatar muss verboten werden weil er ein gewalltverherrlichender Klempner ist!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dradius schrieb:


> na klasse hoffendlich net darf seit sontag trinken will jetzt net noch 2 jahre warten ^^


Happy Birthday wünschen tante Edith und ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2008)

Das wirklich einzigste Blut gibt es glaube ích beim Druiden, wenn er Klaue, Verheeren etc. macht aber das ist acuh kein richtiges Blut !
Das ist nur so eine kleine Kratz Animation man sieht 3-4 Kratzer in der Luft die Rot sind, aber nicht Bluten einfach nur Rot,
und das sieht man für vll 0,5 bis 1 sekunde .

lg Nebola


----------



## Keksemacher (10. September 2008)

Politiker erzählen im Breich Computerspiele doch sowieso nur Mist.Also sollte man sich gar nicht aufregen.


----------



## Arthros (10. September 2008)

Hallo WoW ist ganz schön gewaltverherlichend vor allen ding weil das sooo Logisch ist
das es 50m lange Dämonne gleven giebt und das man zu seinem leich nahm zurück renne kann 
ich bitte euch 
/ironie off 

die csu ist einfach lächerlich damit kommen die so wiso nicht durch


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> na klasse hoffendlich net darf seit sontag trinken will jetzt net noch 2 jahre warten ^^




Enttäusche dich ungern aber nur Bier und Wein sind ab 16 erlaubt 

Und noch was wenn etwas Verboten wird, wird es doch nur interessanter oder sag ja nur Alkopops sind ab 18 und trotzdem gibts Kiddies die sich damit die Kante geben oder mit härteren Sachen. Die Polis sind nur zu Faul ihren Job richtig zu machen und das ändern was wirklich im Po ist -------------> 

Die Jugendpolitik


----------



## Dradius (10. September 2008)

ich sag nur das 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (10. September 2008)

LoL Naja von der bayrischen regierung halt ich gleich mal 0^^

Ganz erlich ? Wieso meinen die Leute gleich alles wo man KÄMPFT sind Killerspiele.
Achja dann geb ich mal der Regierung nen Tip " Lasst es doch Besetez Gebiet zu Überwachen oder kriege zu führen " odr ist die REALITÄT net Brutal genug müssen sie wegen nen 2% Satz Idioten anderen Gleich alles Verbieten.


Leute die Amok Laufen und andere Töten wurde net nur von SPielen so da gehört mehr dahinter hm zb . Soziales Umfeld,Familie,Freunde mehr will ich net aufzählen.


P.s: Ich sch... auf das Gelabber von Killerspielen der Krieg ist das Brutalste der Welt

>Mfg Suki


----------



## DayPig (10. September 2008)

Also ich denke da die einfach nicht wissen was ein PC Spiel ist, und somit keine blassen schimmer haben meinen die sicherlich Counter Strike oder ähnliches Spiel. 

Aber da die nun mal 0 Ahnung haben Schreiben die das was sie mal in dem absolut ungefährlichen und für Kleinkinder bestens geeiniges Medium gesehen haben, im TV. 

Da haben die das gesehen und da das das einzige Spiel ist wofür Werbung läuft haben die gedacht, das muss es sein gleich Sinnfrei verlangen das das verboten wird!


----------



## seeker75 (10. September 2008)

Wenn mann sowas liest bekommt man Lust mit einem Maschinengewehr ins "Hauptquartier" dieser bpv zu rennen und alles übern Haufen zu ballern.

Ne Spaß beiseite da sollten diese Politik-Idioten selbst mal WoW spielen^^und selbst wenn brülle ich nicht "Ohhh wie brutal" wenn ich seh wie jemand nen gegnerischen spieler umgeschnetzelt hat.Die haben halt keine Ahnung und demnach bewerten sie auch,wie beim motto "wat der Bur net kennt dat frit er nit"(Was der bauer nicht kennt isst er nicht)bei denen kann man es so sagen "Was der Politiker nicht kennt bewertet er als brutal und menschenfeindlich"


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2008)

Wie schon ein Vorposter sagte.
In css z.b. werden PIXXEL getötet , in Kinderpornos werden meiner meinung nach, schlimmere Dinger angerichtet als, als Pixxel Figur mit Pixxeln, andere Pixxel Männchen abzuschießen, das ist genau wie das Spel fürn Gameboy oder so Tennis wars glaub ich, jeder hat einen Balken und man schießt nen Pixxel Ball hinundeher und bei Css schieß man ihn nur hin ^^

Lg Nebola

Edit sagt : Warum hacken immer Alle auf den Spielen rum ? Wenn man im Fernsehn Werbung schaut, die verdummt mehr als alle Spiele !
In einem Werbe Blog ist genauso viel Gewalt wie in Css, WoW, AoC, Gw usw ....


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Hey Leute mal ehrlich wir machen uns gerade Sorgen über Politiker eines Bundeslands was einen freilebenden Braunbär brutal erschiesen ließ

Vote for Bruno


----------



## EliteOrk (10. September 2008)

Ich lass mir von so kleinkarierten Wichtigtuern bestimmt nix verbieten..


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

DayPig schrieb:


> Also ich denke da die einfach nicht wissen was ein PC Spiel ist, und somit keine blassen schimmer haben meinen die sicherlich Counter Strike oder ähnliches Spiel.
> 
> Aber da die nun mal 0 Ahnung haben Schreiben die das was sie mal in dem absolut ungefährlichen und für Kleinkinder bestens geeiniges Medium gesehen haben, im TV.
> 
> Da haben die das gesehen und da das das einzige Spiel ist wofür Werbung läuft haben die gedacht, das muss es sein gleich Sinnfrei verlangen das das verboten wird!


Die haben sicher die Doku über WoW von Hartaberfair gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Durch die Beschreibung die es da gab hätt man WoW mit Battlefield oder so verwechseln können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Ein hoch auf Bayern.
Können die nicht zu Österreich dazugehören?


----------



## MörderSchwammerl (10. September 2008)

Ey jetz wirds witzlos.
Bei der Ego-Shuter-hysterie hab ich mir noch ma gedacht: "Gut paar brutale Spiele gibts die wirklich für Leute unter 16 (oda sogar 18) nix sin"
Aba WoW als brutales Spiel?
Rofl lol omfg etc.
Was kommt denen noch alles in den Sinn.
Echtma die haben doch alle amtlich einen an der Klatsche.

naja des wars von mir ich geh jetz in die Stadt mit Feuebällen Amok laufen

bis später


----------



## Madrake (10. September 2008)

hm...
über was "debattieren" die den ganzen Tag...

"hm Günther... - was moinsch du, was setza mar heut' auf den Index?"

-.-

naja WoW auf den Index zu setzen, aufgrund "Killerspiel" oO - wo ist denn da bitte es annährend ein Killerspiel? - nichtmal annährend die Grafik/ Charaktere sind real... - oder realitätsnah.


Dann sollen die mal beim Schach anfangen, da werden auch Figuren "getötet" - und zwar Bauern, Springer, Damen und sogar Könige^^ oO^^ - dann geht es über zu Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht - zu Schiffe versenken... - Anno wird dann auch auf dem Index landen (man kann ja da auch Gewalt ausüben...) - und Sim City kann man "Gott" spielen indem man Erdbeben und Hochwasser "herbeibeschwört".... - naja man kann auch aus allem einen Elefanten machen...


ich halte überhaupt nichts von dem - und ja man kann WoW nicht mit "Killerspielen" à la die ganzen Shooter vergleichen... (es ist nichtmal Shooter ähnlich)


mfg Madrake


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ein hoch auf Bayern.
> Können die nicht zu Österreich dazugehören?


Dann müssten wir aber mehr Solidaritätszuschlag (Der Steuerzusatz für die neuen Bundesländer) zahlen, da Bayern trotz allem ein reiches Bundesland ist.
Außerdem: Ohne die Bayrischen Politiker hätten wir ja nix mehr zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordAsmodan (10. September 2008)

Ich würde mich net aufregen leute die kriegen das eh nicht hin und wenn doch na ja egal wir alle haben unsere mittel und wege denoch zoggen zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wird eh nix passieren weil würde jede sache die die csu da labert umgesetzt werden würden wir wie im alten preusen leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ein hoch auf Bayern.
> Können die nicht zu Österreich dazugehören?




Wollten die Össis nicht

Und ist es nicht komisch das so eine Studie an dem Tag rauskommt wenn der Bundestag beschliesst das der Afganhnistaneinsatz der Bundeswehr verlängert wird und das Kontigent von 3800 auf 4500 Soldaten aufgestockt wird und das Mandat für den Libanoneinsatz auch erneuert wurde


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

Ich mache mal Eigenwerbung, nicht aus Eitelkeit (ok doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), sonder weil mich meine prophetische Gabe überrascht *g* 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=34685&hl=


----------



## Yiraja (10. September 2008)

ich würd echt ma sagen die ham keine ahnung von nix wow un killerspiel ich bitte euch -.- für sowas allein sollten wa ne demo starten un ma fett aufmaschieren oda so^^


----------



## DayPig (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Die haben sicher die Doku über WoW von Hartaberfair gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah so na dann können die ja nichts dafür die Armen Menschen wurden vom Bösen TV in die Irre geführt und zu Sklaven des Dämlichen gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eurosio (10. September 2008)

Killerspiele sind nicht nur das einzige was einen angeblich dazu verleitet Leute zu töten. Man sieht sich alle möglichen Horrorfilme an (ich nenn jetzt mal keine Namen) in denen Menschen REGELRECHT ZERHACKT werden und darum kümmert sich natürlich keiner. Die sollen erstmal nachdenken was die größere Gefahr darstellt. Ein Killerspiel was nicht auf jedem Pc läuft oder ein Horror-film der zwar spät (aber kein Hindernis ist) der auf jedem Fernseher mit einer Antenne aufm Dach läuft ?


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich mache mal Eigenwerbung, nicht aus Eitelkeit (ok doch auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Ohrensammler anbet* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (10. September 2008)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Und der "Tatort" im Fernsehen gehört zur Deutschen Leitkultur... Natürlich gibt es Gewaltdarstellungen in WoW vom Gegner töten bis hin zu Knochen und Skeletten, aber die allermeisten Spieler können zwischen Spiel und Wirklichkeit unterscheiden.
> 
> Und GANZ WICHTIG: Die Bundesprüfstelle für jugengefährdende Medien - die es noch nicht so lange und aufgrund eine VERSCHÄRFTEN Kinder- und Jugendschutzgesetzes gibt, hat WoW ab 12 Jahre eingestuft. Das sollten sich die Herren und Damen Politiker, insbesondere die aus den Parteien mit dem C davor mal erst überlegen...




Ja bei Tatort haben se ja riesen Aufstand gemacht weil se da ne "Baby Leiche" gezeigt haben...

Also langsam wirds nurnoch peinlich für die dicken Sesselhocker.
Wieviele % der Amokläufer hatte nicht im Vorfeld schon einen am Socken?
Und mal im ernst, wer WoW nicht von der realen Welt unterscheiden kann...
Ich würde mich wundern wenn hier ein Draenei auf einem Netherrochen an meinem Fenster vorbei fliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, alles Deppen außer Mutti ^^


----------



## Hurrikano (10. September 2008)

Hey, das ist halt unsere Politik, bestehend zum größtenteil aus: Abzockern, Idioten, Idioten, Abzockern, und Idioten xD ach und guten abend ZAM ^^
nächstes mal bitte so schreiben das auch so gute aussehende, schlaue, und freundliche *hust* Hauptschüler wie ich was davon verstehen xD aber danke für den thread MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rei (10. September 2008)

Politikern muss echt langweilig sein, wenn sie auf solche Ideen kommen.
Ich hab nur angst wenn das durchkommt dass die Österreichische Regierung auf die *zensur* Idee kommt das nachzumachen.

Um es mit den worten eines Sportreporters zu sagen:  "I werd narrisch"


----------



## Knight of Dark (10. September 2008)

Jaja verbietet WoW und ihr merkt plötztlich, wieviele verwarloste Menschen es gibt, die, beraubt ihrer Lebensgrundlage, auf die Strassen gehen.

Nee... WoW verbieten, das ist wie.. wie.. wie das Fernsehen um eine wichtige serie bringen z.b simpsons.

Da lob ich mir die Schweiz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde nie in ein Land mit so einer Starken Medienzensur ziehen (nur bezogen auf die USK und Bayern bezogen, nichts gegen Deutsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich mache mal Eigenwerbung, nicht aus Eitelkeit (ok doch auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wir sind unwürdig wir sind unwürdig wir sind staub

befehle uns Meister


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Knight schrieb:


> Jaja verbietet WoW und ihr merkt plötztlich, wieviele verwarloste Menschen es gibt, die, beraubt ihrer Lebensgrundlage, auf die Strassen gehen.
> 
> Nee... WoW verbieten, das ist wie.. wie.. wie das Fernsehen um eine wichtige serie bringen z.b simpsons.
> 
> ...


Hassu aber recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich bin trotzdem gerne hier weil ich dann an den Blizzgewinnspielen mitmachen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2008)

Warum verbietet dann net spiele wie Tetris oder Siedler? Oder unser aller spiel: Pong?


----------



## Medmud (10. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ohja , ich finde WoW ist auch zu brutal! Es ist eine schande , das die charaktere waffen tragen - Blizzard sollte wenigstens erwähnen , das jede waffe reine schaukampf waffen sind. Genauso wie alles und jeder nur statisten sind - selbst ein bosskill ist nicht für immer. Nach einer schnellen verartztung können die Bosse ja sofort wieder  weitermachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol falsch die bosse stellen sich tot die müssen nicht verarztet werden^^


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Medmud schrieb:


> lol falsch die bosse stellen sich tot die müssen nicht verarztet werden^^


Sieht man ja bein Shakes&Fidget wo sie Ragnaros besiegen^^


----------



## Finke (10. September 2008)

Ein bissel mehr Brutalität wäre mal net schlecht für WoW


----------



## Baloron (10. September 2008)

Lächerlich wie sogenannte Experten sich anscheinend immer wieder dadurch ein Bild machen, indem sie den Spieletitel übersetzen ohne sich dass Produkt 
ansich einmal angesehen zuhaben. Ob Lehrer, Tv-Moderatoren oder Politiker scheint in diesem Fall egal zu sein.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2008)

Apropos: MIch würde mal interessieren was Blizzard dazu sagen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (10. September 2008)

> Sieht man ja bein Shakes&Fidget wo sie Ragnaros besiegen^^



Welche Episode is das?^^


----------



## Nania (10. September 2008)

mich würde interessieren, was die Politiker in ihrer Jugend gemacht haben. Haben wahrscheinlich Cowboy und Indianer gespielt und sich gegenseitig mit Spielzeugpistolen abgeknallt. 
Da hat auch niemand was gesagt


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Finke schrieb:


> Ein bissel mehr Brutalität wäre mal net schlecht für WoW




omg bist du den des Wahnsinns noch brutaler geht doch gar nicht mehr. Wenn ich dran denke wie brutal mein Mainchar ist der töten Gegner mit der Macht seiner Stimme nur durch Fluchen und die Seele raubt er auch noch kein Himmel nein die Seele wird zu einem Splitter und wandert in meine Tasche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DayPig (10. September 2008)

Also ich weiss nicht wie weit das geht, die meisten Wähler in Deutschland sind doch "Alt" die setzen sich meistens nicht mit PC und Co auseinander. 
Die Gefahr ist groß das aus Angst, Dumheit und Faulheit (Pc kenne ich nicht was ist das? "TV sagt PC ist Böse") die Partei gewählt wird die eben so nichts weiss, aber Spiele verbieten kann.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-...roes?episode=22

die besagte Folge


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2008)

@I draw Chaos Spacemarines
Sonst geht es dir noch gut oder?


----------



## LordAsmodan (10. September 2008)

Polis brauchen eine Hassfigur das war schon immer so, ob Filme Rockmusik oder sonst was um stimmen bei der konservativen fraktion zu bekommen!!!!!!!
Heute Games und morgen na ja was auch immer die werden immer was neues finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. September 2008)

Nochwas?
Dan will ich das Hip Hop verboten wird.


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-...roes?episode=22
> 
> die besagte Folge


Du hast meinen Comment in deine Siggi geklaut ohne mich zu quoten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Comment in deine Siggi geklaut ohne mich zu quoten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir klauen doch alle ab und zu deine Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Comment in deine Siggi geklaut ohne mich zu quoten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sorry bin ein pc noob und weiß nicht wie das geht moment vielleicht so besser


----------



## Polysic (10. September 2008)

Naja, mittlerweile wundert mich nichts mehr. Man könnte auch z.B. "Die Sims" verbieten, dort kann man sadistisch seine Figuren umbringen (ja es geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Man sollte der Jugend wege bereiten und ihnen nicht steine in den weg legen. Wer gut erzogen und gefördert wird, eine gute freizeitgestaltung hat und möglichkeiten für rl-aktivitäten hat, wird ganz sicher nicht zuhause sitzen und "Massenmörder 3.4" spielen. Und wenn es trotzdem getan wird und man spass daran hat virtuelle menschen zu quälen und zu zerstückeln, dann stimmt von vornerein etwas nicht. Daran sind nicht die Spiele schuld.

Klar bin ich gegen spiele die extreme gewalt darstellen, aber man sollte immer wissen, das es nur ein spiel ist. Ich bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen durch die Schule mit nem Schwert zu rennen und nach Healing zurufen.


----------



## BimmBamm (10. September 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Also wirklich...über die Filme beschwert sich KEINER.



Das ist so nicht richtig. Nachdem es ein paar Jahre ruhiger wurde, hat die FSK einer ganzen Reihe von Filmen eine Freigabe verweigert, die aus diesen Gründen nur in geschnittener Form erscheinen (z. B. "Saw 3", "Saw 4", "Frontier(s)", "Wrong Turn 2", "Hostel 2", "High Tension"). Die Zeit der Entspannung ist auch hier wieder vorbei.



Clive schrieb:


> noch dazu kommt man schon mit 12 in nen saw film rein, wenn man nen 16 (18 jährig? weiss ned ab wann die filme sind, solche filme schau ich ne?) freund / bekannten hat. ein spiel muss man ja mit zustimmung der eltern / erziehungsberechtigten kaufen, wenn man unter 18 ist. und die verbieten  meistens die spiele, die ab 16/18 sind.



Das ist nicht wahr. In Filme ab 16 bzw. 18 kommst Du nicht, wenn Du das Mindestalter nicht erreicht hast - nicht mal mit den Eltern! Richtig ist, daß bei "FSK12" die Eltern entscheiden können, daß sie auch mit ihrem 6-Jährigen diesen Streifen anschauen - Voraussetzung ist aber, daß ein Elternteil (kein sonstiger Verwandter oder Freund) zusammen mit ihrem Blag das Kino besucht.



Garnalem schrieb:


> Und GANZ WICHTIG: Die Bundesprüfstelle für jugengefährdende Medien - die es noch nicht so lange und aufgrund eine VERSCHÄRFTEN Kinder- und Jugendschutzgesetzes gibt, hat WoW ab 12 Jahre eingestuft.



Was ist für Dich "noch nicht so lange"? Die BPjS, die später in BPjM umbenannt wurde, gibt es seit 1954. Und die gibt nichts frei (dafür ist die seit 1949 existierende FSK im Bereich Film zuständig, bei Spielen ist es die USK), sondern indiziert.

Was das Verbot von WoW betrifft, so ist das einfach nur heiße Luft. Bei einer USK-Freigabe von 12 Jahren ist das nicht durchführbar.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Begonnen der Angriff der Spieleverbieter hat
> [/QUOTE.]
> Tu das kopieren und in deine Signatur rein, dann mach den Punkt hinter dem hinteren Quote weg und Viola es müsst klappen


----------



## Taynted (10. September 2008)

die politiker omg... irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen dass so ein politiker wow mal ne stunde oder so gespielt hat. dann sagt der doch tatsächlich dass er unmittelbar nach dem spielen aggressiver sei. sry aber das liegt ned am spiel sondern an seinem kaputten gehirn. ich reg mich ja auch auf wenn ich wow spiele, aber nicht über/aufgrund des spiels, sondern über die dummheit mancher raidmitlieder... 

an dieser stelle sag ichs nochmal. die sollen lieber versuchen ein herstellungsverbot für zigaretten zu erwirken ( sry raucher^^ ). die sind viel gefährlicher, man bezahlt um sich selbst kaputt zu machen und schadet gleichzeitig seinen mitmenschen. meiner meinung nach sind zigaretten schlimmer als die achsoschlimmen " killerspiele ".


----------



## Eurosio (10. September 2008)

Glaub die Politiker schauen sich Folgen von Shakes&Fidget an und bei der Folge Assassination denken se sich: hmm gewallt, Blut.....muss verboten werden!

( Link zur Folge: http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-...oes?episode=25)


----------



## Feremus (10. September 2008)

hmm wenn die csu wow mit cs gleich stellt . dann tue ich es mit der csu und nsdap .


----------



## Luckypulp (10. September 2008)

Bei Pac Man damals wurden übrigens arme Geister brutal zerfleischt und gefressen. 


Ich bin heilfroh, dass wir in unserer Zeit keine größeren Probleme haben.

Auch traurig, dass dieses Thema in einem Wahlkampf so zerkaut wird. Das beweißt ja leider, dass Verbote in einem allgemeinem Interesse wären


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Tu das kopieren und in deine Signatur rein, dann mach den Punkt hinter dem hinteren Quote weg und Viola es müsst klappen




thx von nen alten techniknoob


----------



## Nebola (10. September 2008)

Preiset Ohrensammler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> thx von nen alten techniknoob


gerne doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbe (10. September 2008)

lol diese bayrischen politiker^^ und ich find unsere österreichischen schon bescheuert (ich sag einfach nur strache geisteskrank der typ)

naja sollen diese affen doch wow verbieten.

was ist die folge?  Es spielen noch mehr das spiel weil es verboten ist.



brutalität WOW??

und was kommt als nächstes CSI verbannen aus tv ?
messer aus der küche? 
polizisten von der strasse weil sie waffen tragen?

es regt mich auf das leute solchen bullshit behaupten dürfen und wir steuerzahler deren luxusleben finanzieren dürfen.
manche leute sind an bzw. unter der armutsgrenze sozialgeld wird sowieso nicht gerecht verteilt (egal ob österreich deutschland oder sonst wo)
und diese fetten säcke namens politiker sitzen vllt n paar stunden am tag in einen großen raum namens parlament und heben mal die hand und lesen was vom blatt ab.

politiker gehört echt das gehalt radikal gekürzt, wenn sie schon sachen behaupten dann solten sie stimmen.

wow gewalttätig meine fresse^^


(rechtschreibsflamer verfolg ich per ip und  besuch ihn mal mit einer großen eisenstange^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2008)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> (rechtschreibsflamer verfolg ich per ip und  besuch ihn mal mit einer großen eisenstange^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und da wären wir wieder bei den thema Brutalität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taynted (10. September 2008)

@darkguard: wir haben politiker in österreich? oO


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> und diese fetten säcke namens politiker sitzen vllt n paar stunden am tag in einen großen raum namens parlament und heben mal die hand und lesen was vom blatt ab.
> 
> politiker gehört echt das gehalt radikal gekürzt, wenn sie schon sachen behaupten dann solten sie stimmen.


Da ist das Problem: Die sind eine der wenigen... naja nennen wir es "Berufsgruppen" die ihr Gehalt selbst bestimmen dürfen. ich bin für eine Volksabstimmung wie viel Ploitiker bekommen sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gangatwo (10. September 2008)

Bei PC Games wurde das gesagt: "Man kann doch den Eltern nicht zumuten auf ihre Kinder zu achten. Deswegen doch auch der logische Schritt alle 18+ Medien zu verbieten."

Zur erinnerung, World of Warcraft = FSK 12

Versteht ihr worauf ich hinaus will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Gangatwo schrieb:


> Bei PC Games wurde das gesagt: "Man kann doch den Eltern nicht zumuten auf ihre Kinder zu achten. Deswegen doch auch der logische Schritt alle 18+ Medien zu verbieten."
> 
> Zur erinnerung, World of Warcraft = FSK 12
> 
> ...


ööööööööhm..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fochi (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Da ist das Problem: Die sind eine der wenigen... naja nennen wir es "Berufsgruppen" die ihr Gehalt selbst bestimmen dürfen. ich bin für eine Volksabstimmung wie viel Ploitiker bekommen sollten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



20 Cent die Stunde!


----------



## Gundrabur10k (10. September 2008)

und ich dachte immer der Thread von Ohrensammler: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...yern++verbieten wäre nur ein Scherz.
Naja da sieht man mal wieder in allem ist ein Stückchen Wahrheit


----------



## Sonntagshut (10. September 2008)

Das ganze erinnert mich an diese Diskussion die in den USA um "Mass Effect" wegen dieser 10s Liebesszene zwischen Hauptcharakter(Mensch) und einem Weiblichen Charakter des Teams (Alien/Nicht-Mensch) geführt wurde.
10s Szene, in der man weniger nackte Haut sieht als wenn man sich 5s eines beliebigen HipHop-Videos anschaut (meine Entschuldigung an eventuelle Anhänger dieses Genres, aber es dient grade als gutes Beispiel). Zudem glaube ich nicht, dass irgendjemand ~20h Spielzeit damit verbringt um 10s Porno zu haben, das ist vermutlich einfacher, wenn man direkt auf letzteres zurückgreift.

Hier mal noch der Link zu dieser eher lustigen Diskussion. Die absolute Ignoranz der Reporterin gegenüber jedem Argument das aufgezeigt wird ist schon faszinierend ^^
Youtube


----------



## Fochi (10. September 2008)

Gangatwo schrieb:


> Bei PC Games wurde das gesagt: "Man kann doch den Eltern nicht zumuten auf ihre Kinder zu achten. Deswegen doch auch der logische Schritt alle 18+ Medien zu verbieten."
> 
> Zur erinnerung, World of Warcraft = FSK 12
> 
> ...



Nein, nicht wirklich :X


----------



## Twixst (10. September 2008)

Ich warte drauf das diverse Mario Teile verboten werden, weil man ja arme Schildkröten und Pilzen weh tun muss.

/ironie off

Ich meine wie können die über ein Spiel urteilen, was sie vielleicht mal 5min gespielt haben und dann die 1 Quest gemacht haben? Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Twixst schrieb:


> Ich warte drauf das diverse Mario Teile verboten werden, weil man jaarme Schildkröten und Pilzen weh tun muss.


Wurde schon versucht und auch schon auf Seite 8 ca durchgekaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (10. September 2008)

brutal mit "fang den hasen quests" xD
da sollte die eher mal aoc verbieten


----------



## Fochi (10. September 2008)

Twixst schrieb:


> Ich warte drauf das diverse Mario Teile verboten werden, weil man jaarme Schildkröten und Pilzen weh tun muss.



Vergiss nicht Pilze essen oO Drogen konsum in einem solchen Spiel >_< ^^ worüber man sich den Kopf zerbrechen kann ist vielseitig aber oft Sinnlos


----------



## Twixst (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wurde schon versucht und auch schon auf Seite 8 ca durchgekaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohh sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das passiert, wenn man sich den Thread nur flüchtig durchliest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fochi (10. September 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> brutal mit "fang den hasen quests" xD
> da sollte die eher mal aoc verbieten



mmh... vielleicht verwechseln die wow und aoc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder Schubladendenken; AOC Böse.... WoW auch Böse ?   !


----------



## Blumentau (10. September 2008)

So endlich zu hause. Gott sei Dank, da draussen auf der Strasse sind alle so brutal und drohen imemr mit prügel.
Erstmal Fernseh an. >klick>
Mhh Nachrichten. Geiselnahme. Verantwortlicher wurde durch Kopfschuss ausgeschaltet. Zoom auf blutlache+ abgedeckte leiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal umschalten. Aha Lenzen und partner (oder so). Oh ha da wird jemand erstochen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...Umschalten!!!
Ah Tom und Jerry.....oh Tom wird von nem Hund verprügelt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..umschalten.
wieder Nachrichten. Krieg im Irak geht weiter. 10 Soldaten bei Bombenanschlag getötet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Umschalten...... So So RTL 2, Pokito TV. das wird ja mal was sanftes sein. oh da Prügeln, kloppen und stechen die sich auch zu Tode. dann Lese ich doch mal Micky Maus. Micky wird von Kater Carlo geschlagen, Chip und Chap werden von donald in die microwelle gesteckt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . ne jetzt reicht es mir ich geh nun zur Bundeswehr. So was muss ich nu machen. Ah waffen asubildung, Unbewaffnetes Töten.. interessant... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

So nur um mal ein paaer beispiele zur gewaltdarstellung zu geben.

Und ja es kommt auf das Soziale Umfeld, erzieheung und die psychische verfassung der Menschen an die solche Amokläufe veranstallten.
Die guten seiten von Pc-Spielen werden z.b. nicht erwähnt.

Z.B.: man verbessert sich in Englisch. (viele free-mmorpg`s sind auf Englisch)
man knüpft soziale kontakte.
man gammelt nicht auf der strasse rum (wo man die jugend ja auch nicht haben will)
man kann sich entspannen. etc. etc.

zum artikel kann ich nur sagen

Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2008)

Wie steht eigentlich Zam zu der ganzen Sache? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Sonntagshut schrieb:


> Das ganze erinnert mich an diese Diskussion die in den USA um "Mass Effect" wegen dieser 10s Liebesszene zwischen Hauptcharakter(Mensch) und einem Weiblichen Charakter des Teams (Alien/Nicht-Mensch) geführt wurde.
> 10s Szene, in der man weniger nackte Haut sieht als wenn man sich 5s eines beliebigen HipHop-Videos anschaut (meine Entschuldigung an eventuelle Anhänger dieses Genres, aber es dient grade als gutes Beispiel). Zudem glaube ich nicht, dass irgendjemand ~20h Spielzeit damit verbringt um 10s Porno zu haben, das ist vermutlich einfacher, wenn man direkt auf letzteres zurückgreift.
> 
> Hier mal noch der Link zu dieser eher lustigen Diskussion. Die absolute Ignoranz der Reporterin gegenüber jedem Argument das aufgezeigt wird ist schon faszinierend ^^
> Youtube



Laß mal die Amis mit ihrer Doppelmoral aus dem Spiel auf der einen Seite kein Sex vor der Ehe schreien auf der anderen Seite den höchsten Anteil an Teenagerschwangerschaften/abtreibungen haben


----------



## Fochi (10. September 2008)

Blumentau schrieb:


> So endlich zu hause. Gott sei Dank, da draussen auf der Strasse sind alle so brutal und drohen imemr mit prügel.
> Erstmal Fernseh an. >klick>
> Mhh Nachrichten. Geiselnahme. Verantwortlicher wurde durch Kopfschuss ausgeschaltet. Zoom auf blutlache+ abgedeckte leiche.
> 
> ...




YOU Made my Day ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twixst (10. September 2008)

Full Quote ftw!

Btt: Was kann man da tun, als nicht Bayer und nicht Volljähriger?


----------



## Bogenchamp (10. September 2008)

Bitte hört auf so auf Bayern zumzuhacken finde das nicht sehr schön .... 
nicht jeder in Bayern ist ein Bierbäuchiger WoW-Hasser
es ist aber trotzdem unverschämt sich so wenig über ein spiel zu informieren und es dann so zu niederzumachen 
egal welches Spiel das ist


----------



## Taynted (10. September 2008)

@twixst

volljährig werden , nach bayern ziehen und nicht wählen wenn man deutscher staatsbürger ist^^ oder darf man auch wählen ohne staatsbürger zu sein?^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Twixst schrieb:


> Full Quote ftw!
> 
> Btt: Was kann man da tun, als nicht Bayer und nicht Volljähriger?




Auf keinen Fall in die Schule rennen mit nen Schwert auf dem Rücken und "Für die Horde schreien"


----------



## Dragonfire64 (10. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Auszug aus einer aktuellen News bei unseren Kollegen von pcgames.de
> 
> Der bayerische Philologenverband, in dem vor allem Lehrerinnen und Lehrer organisiert sind, unterstützt die CSU in ihren Plänen nach einem Verbot sogenannter "Killerspiele".
> 
> ...



Wenn dem so ist wie brutal sind bitte metzger?!?, da 90% der mobs (gefühlt) in wow tiere sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg

Edith meint noch: Wenn wow sooo brutal is dann stimme ich aber dafür das Hello-Kitty-Online zensiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Taynted schrieb:


> volljährig werden , nach bayern ziehen und nicht wählen wenn man deutscher staatsbürger ist^^ oder darf man auch wählen ohne staatsbürger zu sein?^^




nicht wählen ist auch falsch weil die wahl das einzige ist was sowas beeinflussen kann


----------



## Taynted (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> nicht wählen ist auch falsch weil die wahl das einzige ist was sowas beeinflussen kann



dann halt nicht die spielekiller wählen. oder aber erforschen was pc spielen positiv macht.

man findet freunde usw. man lernt englisch ( je nachdem was man spielt) usw usw.


----------



## Twixst (10. September 2008)

Bogenchamp schrieb:


> Bitte hört auf so auf Bayern zumzuhacken finde das nicht sehr schön ....
> nicht jeder in Bayern ist ein Bierbäuchiger WoW-Hasser
> es ist aber trotzdem unverschämt sich so wenig über ein spiel zu informieren und es dann so zu niederzumachen
> egal welches Spiel das ist



Fals du mich meinst: Ich hab nichts gegen Bayer, war schonmal in München und fands eig ganz cool da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (10. September 2008)

Ich sehs schon kommen....Hello Kitty Online wird auch bald wegen den versteckten Krallen besagter Katze als zu gewalttätig eingestuft werden...


Einfach nur Hirnrissig, dassSpiele wie CS oder Battlefield ins Visier genommen werden is iwo klar, aber WoW? Was kommt als nächstes? Die Gründung von "Virtual Green Peace", welches Spiele wie WoW wegen Misshandlung von Tieren durch (sry Hunterspieler) Jäger etc. anprangert?


Fazit: Blödsinn³ oder wie Will Smith sagen würde:"Hatschi!!!...sry ich bin allergisch gegen Bullshit!"


Gruß Saber


----------



## Ocian (10. September 2008)

Was ich mich wirklich frage, was der DPhV mit Hauptschülern zu tun hat. Denn bei den Hauptschülern werden sie wohl kaum kandidaten finden um sie auf das Abitur vorzubereiten.


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (10. September 2008)

Kommt lass und ne Gamer partei gründen und dann die csu und die an dern politiker ferzig machenXD

/ironi on
Aber Wircklich wow ist so was von brutall die scharfen schwärter und äzte und die ganzern tire die man sin los um bringt
/ironi off

Die habben alle ein an der klatsche diese polvicker und sin vciel zu gut bezahlt

Vote 4 400 Euro pro monat für politicker

Wer Rechtschreib fehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## mookuh (10. September 2008)

Ähmm ja WoW und brutal??
Sagten die bayrischen politiker nicht letztens noch sie seien offen für die Spielefirmen?
bei einem spiel mit usk ab 12 kann man glaub ich nicht wirklcih von gewalt sprechen...


----------



## Bogenchamp (10. September 2008)

Twixst schrieb:


> Fals du mich meinst: Ich hab nichts gegen Bayer, war schonmal in München und fands eig ganz cool da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich meine jeden der irgendwas mit typisch bayern geschrieben hatt ! 

aber joa München ist geil nur ich find den Plärrer in Augsburg besser (Billiger und mann kennt wenn man aus Augsburg kommt eh viel mehr leute) ^^


----------



## Taynted (10. September 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ähmm ja WoW und brutal??
> Sagten die bayrischen politiker nicht letztens noch sie seien offen für die Spielefirmen?
> bei einem spiel mit usk ab 12 kann man glaub ich nicht wirklcih von gewalt sprechen...



joa weißt ja. laut den politkern sind halt die USK leute unfair. die entscheiden nur zugunsten von spielefirmen jojo.


----------



## Gangatwo (10. September 2008)

Außerdem muss man sagen das eigentlich im Jeden spiel in irgend einer richtung Gewalt/Kriminalität vorhanden ist.
Selbst in "Die Sims" Gibt es Diebe. Ok ist jetzt ein harmloses Beispiel aber es ist Kriminalität, da kann man so lange dran rückeln wie man will, es ist so!
Oder halt schon das genannte Beispiel "Mario", oder auch selbst Mario Party" ist mit Gewalt beinhaltet.
Auch in einigen Rennsimulationen wie zum Beispiel "Need for Speed- Most Wanted". Wer jetzt denkt ist doch garnicht. Dann erklär mir der jenige was an Straßenrennen im Öffentlichen Verkehr nicht Kriminel ist. Klar kommt sowas nicht an Mord und Totschlag rann, aber es ist dennoch Kriminalität im Spiel vorhanden.
Demnach müssten (geschätzte) 90% aller Spiele auf den Markt verboten werden, da in irgendeiner weise Gewalt oder Kriminalität (wenn nicht sogar beides) in den meisten Spielen vorhanden ist!

Ja sogar selbst Spiele wie "Age of Empire" oder "StarCraft". Wieso? Solche Spiele basieren auf Taktischer Kriegsführung. Selbst wenn es jetzt übertrieben klingt, kann man es zu Solchen zwecken nutzen.

Nehmen wir einmal das Beispiel mit einen Amoklauf eines Jugendlichen.
Die breite Masse der Jugendlichen haben Spiele wie "CS" oder "BF2..." auf ihren Heimischen Computer. Dennoch habe ich niemals eine Bekanntgabe gesehn/gehöhrt wo die Nachrichten gesagt haben:" In der Familie/Freundeskreis/Beziehung oder auch Schulischen bereich (bezogen auf Mobing o.Ä.) währen keine Probleme gewesen.Auch frühere Kindheits erlebnisse spielen da eine ziehmlich große Rolle.

MfG


----------



## Taynted (10. September 2008)

Gangatwo schrieb:


> Nehmen wir einmal das Beispiel mit einen Amoklauf eines Jugendlichen.
> Die breite Masse der Jugendlichen haben Spiele wie "CS" oder "BF2..." auf ihren Heimischen Computer. Dennoch habe ich niemals eine Bekanntgabe gesehn/gehöhrt wo die Nachrichten gesagt haben:" In der Familie/Freundeskreis/Beziehung oder auch Schulischen bereich (bezogen auf Mobing o.Ä.) währen keine Probleme gewesen.Auch frühere Kindheits erlebnisse spielen da eine ziehmlich große Rolle.
> 
> MfG



die spielen auf jeden fall ne größere rolle als ein computerspiel. außer bei ned ganz normalen leuten, aber dann weiß man ja worans gelegen hat.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (10. September 2008)

@ vorposter : EDIT meine  Gangatwo  ^^ is genau so wie du sagst...
ausserdem verbrennen bei die sims leute muss eindeutig nen usk über 18 stempel drauf^^ 

jez mal ernst... auf welche kranken mittel wollen die denn noch zurückgreifen? wollen se bald etwa hello kitty mit ab 18 stempeln bedrucken *kopf schüttel*... es is einfach zuviel... Die erdreisten sich immer mehr, Brutalität... ja^^ voll WoW klar Brutal... Die Leute haben auch voll das Blut und sterben ja auch so realistisch (soll kein flame an wow sein sondern nur ne tatsache^^)

naja is egal ich zieh dann halt nach östereich bin ich glücklich


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Taynted schrieb:


> die spielen auf jeden fall ne größere rolle als ein computerspiel. außer bei ned ganz normalen leuten, aber dann weiß man ja worans gelegen hat.




Naja Ursachenforschung betreibt niemand richtig und die Politik würde sich nie Fehler eingestehen oder gar die Schulen


----------



## Khorrn-Taerar (10. September 2008)

ach einfach herrlich diese alten idioten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich seh schon den bericht von der ard: wow! ein spiel wo man für das vergewaltigen von eichhörnchen extrapunkte bekommt!
absolut pervers und dennoch die lieblingsbeschäftigung vieler jugendlicher! 

naja so oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far


----------



## Rafnixx (10. September 2008)

Schwachsinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und das Bild mit dem Tauren der nach Donnerfels fliegt war ja so Brutal stellt euch ma vor der stürtz ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (10. September 2008)

Klar die Video spiele sind die Wurzel allen bösens!Da sterben ja auch Jährlich tausende drann.... ich kann mir lebhaft vorstellen wie ein gespräch in der bayrischen landesregierung aussieht:
"Okey Leute wir stehen immer schlechter da,wir müssen mal was machen aber was?"
"Ich weiß was!Wir verbieten i-was weil es jugendgefährdent ist!Das sichert uns die Stimmen aller Eltern."
"Gute Idee,jetzt ist nur die Frage was."
"Die Videospiele!Die sind alles schuld.Komm wir denken uns ein paar Zahlen und angeblich erwiesene Fakten aus und bringen die Vorderung durch!"
"Warum denn nicht Alkohol oder Zigaretten verbieten?Das ist doch viel schlimmer für die Jugend heutzutage!"
"Geht nicht dadurch kriegen wir Unsummen an Steuern in die Staatskasse."

So in etwa -.- klar ists leicht die Videospiele als Sündenbock zu verurteilen vor allem wenn man keine ahnung davon hat.auch schön um die wirklichen probleme zu vertuschen,und die lieben ebenso ahnungslosen leute findens toll.
Komisch nur:Wir sollen nicht an den Pc spiele spielen.Es wird sogar argumentiert das der pc den tv als leitmedium verdrängt.aber daran sollen wir ja eigentlich auch nach denen ihrer meinung nicht.und raus auf die straße schon garnicht!ich schätze mal in 10 jahren sitzt die jugend brav zuhause im kämmerlein am tisch und dreht däumchen wenn das so weiter geht...
mal ganz abgesehen davon was in den nachrichten für eine gewalt dargestellt wird.und abends bei den spielfilmen kommt zwar ein "nicht für jugendliche unter 18 jahren geeignet" vor saw 2 uncut aber anschauen kann sichs absolut jeder,wogegen bei videospielen die altersgrenze beim kauf bindend ist und eigentlich niemand an 18+ games kommen sollte
Mfg maurice


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> naja is egal ich zieh dann halt nach östereich bin ich glücklich


Österreich machts 2 Jahre später nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Yoranox schrieb:


> wogegen bei videospielen die altersgrenze beim kauf bindend ist und eigentlich niemand an 18+ games kommen sollte
> Mfg maurice


*hüstel* ich hab auch Zeugs wo ich garned ran dürfen dürft also bindend... naja


----------



## Mikaster (10. September 2008)

Manche Leute haben einfach zu viel Zeit in unserem !@$% Staat!
Ich sag nur Dosenpfand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich wette da war nur mal wieder jemand zu blöde CS von WoW zu unterscheiden.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (10. September 2008)

ich renn gleich zu denen und bedroh se mit ner plastikpistole und samuraischaukampfschwert und sag das hab ich aus Cs Oo

will ich mal sehn wie die wow verbieten wolln

omfg knubs l2p politiker


----------



## Bl4ze (10. September 2008)

Ich kann das Statement durchaus verstehen - Hauptziel in WoW ist es nunmal zu "töten" im Raid, bei Quests oder im Bg.

Allerdings frage ich mich wie sich die netten Leutchen Computerspiele vorstellen, es geht hier schließlich um einen Entertaimentfaktor.
Aus einem Blockbuster wird doch auch keine Todesscene gestrichen weil dort jemand "gekillt" wird.


----------



## YasoNRX (10. September 2008)

Ich sehs schon kommen innerhalb weniger Monate nach den wahlen wird zuerst "Killerspiele" verbieten dann kommt der Pc dran, dann der Fernseher/radio und dann darf man nicht mehr mit das kommen was man anziehn möchte sondern alle müssen uniformen anziehn und jeder muss ohne irgendwelche gesichtausdrucke zur schule gehn 
Das bedeutet was ? -> Alle werden wie Roboter durch die Strassen gehn


----------



## Twixst (10. September 2008)

Vorallem, wenn die USK ein Spiel ab 12 einstuft, müssen natürlich Politiker, die vielleicht mal Tetris oder Pong gespielt haben, dies verbieten, weil es so brutal ist.

Wo wir schon bei Beispielen sind: Bei Fußballspielen kann man auch andere verletzen!


----------



## KinayFeelwood (10. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Österreich machts 2 Jahre später nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NEEEEEIN NICH MEINE ÖSIS^^

im übrigen kann man in der theorie ganz leicht daran kommen aus östereich importieren lassen und tadaa^^


----------



## Hufson (10. September 2008)

Wenn man sich hier einen Großteil der Posts durchliest und sich dann nochmal ingame davon überzeugt, fragt man sich eher, ob man WoW nicht einfach aus dem Grund der Massenverdummung verbieten sollte.
Einerseits die Politiker aufgrund ihres Halbwissens anklagen, andererseits selbst aber einfach nur dämliche Kommentare posten, unangebrachte Vergleiche bringen, sich einen Dreck um Rechtschreibung kümmern... Ach bitte, wer so kommt braucht sich wirklich nicht wundern, wenn er nicht ernstgenommen wird.
Jau, unsere Politiker begeben sich immer wieder gerne aufs Glatteis, wenn es um Videospiele geht. Klar, sie gewinnen ihre Wählerstimmen ja auch nicht zu großen Teilen aus der Generation von Spielern solcher Spiele - ich tippe mal, dass gut 50% von eben diesen noch nicht wählen dürfen - sondern aus besorgten Eltern und sonstigen älteren Herrschaften, welche die Jugend vor der totalen Selbstzerstörung bewahren wollen und eben in solcher Politik aufgrund von eigener Unwissenheit ihre Rettung sehen.

WoW bietet wohl andere Gefahren als eine Steigerung des Gewaltpotentials.



> „Schulische Aufklärung kann nicht alle Gefahren ‚wegpädagogisieren`. Flankierend brauchen wir ein gesetzliches Verbot der Herstellung und des Vertriebs besonders brutaler und menschenverachtender PC-Spiele. Denn sie gefährden die individuelle Entwicklung junger Menschen und erhöhen nachgewiesenermaßen die Gefahr, dass labile Jugendliche auch im realen Leben auf Muster der gewalttätigen Konfliktlösung zurückgreifen.“





> Nach einer jüngst veröffentlichten Studie der Universität Frankfurt etwa spielten erstaunliche 60 Prozent der befragten 13- bis 15-Jährigen mehr als 30 Stunden wöchentlich  Online-Computerspiele. Und eine weitere aktuelle Studie beziffert den Anteil der computerspielsüchtigen Zehn- bis 20-Jährigen auf elf Prozent.



aus _http://www.bpv.de/service/presse/2008/presse09092008.htm_ - offizielle Pressemitteilung des bpv zum Thema

Hier wird klar dargestellt, dass die Gefahr der Gewaltzunahme nur auf sog. "labile Jugendliche" zutrifft, die Gefahr durch Suchtverhalten ist den Zahlen zufolge jedoch viel größer. Zumindest unter der Annahme, dass weniger als 60% der 13- bis 15-Jährigen als "labil" eingestuft werden. Die Relevanz dieser Umfrage lasse ich jetzt mal dahingestellt...
Eine Gefährdung der individuellen Entwicklung, was ins Alltagsdeutsch übersetzt wohl soviel wie "auf die schiefe Bahn geraten" bedeuten dürfte, sollte bei einem ausreichend kompetenten Umfeld auch nicht vorkommen, eine Auseinandersetzung mit der Funktion von Gewalt in Spielen und deren klare Abgrenzung zu realer Gewalt sollte eher zu einem erhöhten Verantwortungsbewusstsein führen.
Noch ein Zitat aus der Pressemitteilung hierzu:



> Als Lehrer sind wir aber immer wieder erschrocken darüber, dass viele Kinder und Jugendliche zwar technisch höchst versiert im Umgang mit dem PC sind, dass sie den im Internet lauernden und durch brutale PC-Spiele drohenden Gefahren aber völlig arglos und unbedarft gegenüberstehen.“



Bei fehlender Aufklärung kann man gerne von völlig arglos und unbedarft sprechen, aber liegt hier nicht eigentlich der Knackpunkt?
Einfaches Beispiel hierzu: Der große Rote Knopf, auf welchem "Nicht drücken!" steht.
Erklär einem Kind die Folgen, wenn es den Knopf drückt und lass es sich mit den möglichen Folgen auseinandersetzen und es wird dem Knopf doch anderst gegenüberstehen als wenn du ihm nur sagst, dass es den Knopf auf keinen Fall drücken darf.

Um mal wieder etwas in Richtung WoW zu kommen:
Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass die Gewalt in WoW eine allzu schädliche Auswirkung auf das Gewaltverhalten von Jugendlichen/Kindern hat. Dazu ist die Welt doch einfach viel zu sehr realitätsfremd.
Solche Art von Gewalt war schon in Rollenspielen zu jeder Zeit gegeben - es gehen Gerüchte um, dass sogar schon Pen&Paper-Spieler vor Jahrzehnten brutal durch Fantasywelten zogen! - aber der Prozentsatz von gewaltbereiten Rollenspielern dürfte sich im Vergleich zu anderen Gruppierungen mit anderen gemeinsamen Interessenshintergründen doch in ziemlich niedrigen Gefilden einnisten.

Dass WoW für seine Gewalt berüchtigt ist, ist schlicht eine Lüge.

Ja, ich bin Bayer.
Nein, ich werde nicht CSU wählen, das hat allerdings andere Gründe.
Und bitte lasst diese "typisch Bayern"-Kommentare, die Bevölkerung ist weit weniger konservativ als seine Regierung.
Es dürfte eh nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis in Bayern eine andere Partei an der Macht ist. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Trend dazu halten wird.


----------



## Suki2000 (10. September 2008)

Lol Bayern soll uns allen nen Gefallen tun und ihr riesiges Wiesen fest  net mehr durchziehn da passiert schlimmers als in Wow. lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bayern *kopfschüttel*bei dennen wird sich nei was ändern.


P.s: verbietet die Lederhosen xD


----------



## Halandor (10. September 2008)

denen hat doch auch jmd ins hirn ge******** aber schon allein die item namen reichen ja ne: brutaler gladiator und so ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berzerka (10. September 2008)

die nimmt doch mittlerweile ohnehin keiner mehr ernst. die meisten dieser spielegegner haben wirklich kaum eine ahnung, und das bemerkt auch jemand, der sich mit der materie nicht so sehr auskennt. vor einiger zeit gab es im fernsehn auch einen beitrag (hart aber fair glaub ich *hust*) in dem szenen aus medal of honor (?) gezeigt wurden und der "experte" dann anfing: "was sie hier sehen ist das spiel World of Warcraft..." etc.^^
danach hat sich der hirnschiss von dem vogel noch weiterhin fortgesetzt aber den genauen inhalt weiss ich nicht mehr. panodrama und ähnliche sendungen nehmen sowas auch regelmäßig in ihr programm auf um es vollzukriegen. allerdings wüsste ich nicht dass sie irgendwann schon mal erfolg mit diesem scheiss hatten. die meisten spiele, die indiziert wurden, wurden dies schon vor erfurt.


----------



## Mikaster (10. September 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> NEEEEEIN NICH MEINE ÖSIS^^
> 
> im übrigen kann man in der theorie ganz leicht daran kommen aus östereich importieren lassen und tadaa^^



nee die werden wahrscheinlich auch den besitz davon mit lebenslanger haft bestrafen, aber auf waffen -und drogengesetze scheißen, 

btw, ich hab nochnie gesehen das jemand mit ner cd hülle nen amoklauf gemacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geschweige denn an ner überdosis zocken gestorben ist 
(außer son paar asiaten , nein das ist kein asia flame sonder ich hab irgendwo mal gehört das son typ wegen zu vielem spielen am stück ins koma gefallen ist)


----------



## Saji (10. September 2008)

Ohne jetzt alles hier gelesen zu haben... in Spore kann ich Gegner töten (bzw. sogar ganz ausrotten) um DNA Punkte zu erhalten... Moah, Killerspiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sollte jetzt mal verdeutlichen, wie sinnlos die Debatte eigentlich ist.


----------



## Gangatwo (10. September 2008)

Ok es geht ums Töten von gegnern.
Gehen wir mal von Videospielen ab und gucken uns doch mal Filme wie "Der Soldat James Rayn(?)" an. Ist ab 16 frei gegeben und in den ersten Minuten hängen da nen Verwundeten die Gedärme aus dem Leib. Sowas gibt es nicht mal "Annährend" in Spielen von USK 18. (Es ist mir zumindest nicht bekannt)
Sowas nennen wir doch mal Gewaltfreies Fernsehen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Gangatwo schrieb:


> Ok es geht ums Töten von gegnern.
> Gehen wir mal von Videospielen ab und gucken uns doch mal Filme wie "Der Soldat James Rayn(?)" an. Ist ab 16 frei gegeben und in den ersten Minuten hängen da nen Verwundeten die Gedärme aus dem Leib. Sowas gibt es nicht mal "Annährend" in Spielen von USK 18. (Es ist mir zumindest nicht bekannt)
> Sowas nennen wir doch mal Gewaltfreies Fernsehen.




und Schindlers Liste ist Pflichtprogramm in der 9ten Klasse Altersdurchschnitt 14/15 und der Film hat auch böse Szenen


----------



## Twixst (10. September 2008)

Jem


----------



## Twixst (10. September 2008)

Jemand sollte denen mal ne Mail mit dem Link zu diesem Thread senden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Twixst schrieb:


> Jemand sollte denen mal ne Mail mit dem Link zu diesem Thread senden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lieber nicht hier hats dann doch nen paar die zwar Ironisch aber für Politiker rauslesbar geschrieben haben sie würden mal mit einem Plastikschwert nach (wo auch immer Bayern regiert wird) kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosebi (10. September 2008)

Weiß doch jeder das die nicht mehr ganz dicht sind.


----------



## Zaknafain1987 (10. September 2008)

so is das nunmal mit der Politik. Der, der am wenigsten Ahnung hat, schreit am lautesten wenn er glaub was zu wissen.

Ich halte das Thema Games (oder Killerspiele) generell für ein typisches Wahlkampthema. Jedes mal wenn eine Wahl unmittelbar bevorsteht, oder irgendein anderes Anliegen in der Öffentlichkeit steht, versuchen sich einige Leute von denen man noch nie gehört hat zu profilieren und geben ihren Senf dazu.

Nur doof, dass in der Spieleindustrie eine gewaltige Lobby hintersteht die alles dafür tun wird, damit "Killerspiele" in den Regalen bleiben.
Somit werden sich die Pfeffersäcke noch so einige mal an dem Thema die Zähne ausbeißen.
Die nächste Wahl kommt bestimmt....


----------



## Unexcelledx (10. September 2008)

Das ist wirklich sehr lächerlich...mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen


----------



## KinayFeelwood (10. September 2008)

@ Larmina 
Danke werd ich machen ... wo wird Bayern regiert^^ xD


----------



## jekyll_do (10. September 2008)

Soso,

WoW ist also wegen seiner Brutatität "berüchtigt". Da sieht man wie wenig sich diese ganzen Lehrer, Politiker, Philologen und sonstigen geistigen Kleingärtner mit Computerspielen auskennen.

Dabei ist WoW ja nicht als völlig unproblematisch einzustufen. Problematisch ist WoW nicht wegen seiner Brutalität, welche sehr abstrakt dargestellt ist - sondern weil die Spieler sehr viel Zeit in das Spiel investieren müssen.

So kann es passieren, dass manche Spieler Aufgaben im echten Leben vernachlässigen und in WoW erfolgreich zu sein.

Aber so weit können diese PC-Spiele-Kritiker ja nicht denken. Die sehen nur tote Monster und Amokläufer.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> @ Larmina
> Danke werd ich machen ... wo wird Bayern regiert^^ xD




psst psst ich verkauf Geheimnisse 

ja Geheimnisse eine Smile als Bezahlung reicht mir

also psst

ich hab gehört die Politik in Bayern wird in so einer kleinen Stadt Namens München gemacht

aber psst das habt ihr nicht von mir


----------



## Dexatron (10. September 2008)

Ich spiel WoW seit 2 Jahren, würde zwar jeden Draenei abschlachten den ich sehe(wenn ich könnte)
Aber ich bekomms trotzdem nicht hin einem in der Schule ins Gesicht zu schlagen, auch wenn ich es noch so will...

WoW macht brutal? o.ó wo?


----------



## KinayFeelwood (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> psst psst ich verkauf Geheimnisse
> 
> ja Geheimnisse eine Smile als Bezahlung reicht mir
> 
> ...


betonung auf klein ne ;-) muss ich mal hin und mir dieses fremde volk  ansehen xD

ach ja deine bezhalung^^ danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> betonung auf klein ne ;-) muss ich mal hin und mir dieses fremde volk  ansehen xD
> 
> ach ja deine bezhalung^^ danke
> 
> ...




ich komme aus Sachsen also habe ich einen Hang zum Größenwahn ergo München klein


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (10. September 2008)

*Zu Tweetycat280 Flüster*
"Ok Hier Haste Deinen Smily 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thx Mann"
/ironi on
 Dan wer dich mir mal bissel c4 bstellen und das unter das haus legen
/ironi off


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Whisky/Apolo schrieb:


> *Zu Tweetycat280 Flüster*
> "Ok Hier Haste Deinen Smily
> 
> 
> ...


Dein Avatar ist gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (10. September 2008)

diese alten rentner nerven langsam -.-


----------



## Feremus (10. September 2008)

der avatar müste eher heisen " gib csu keine chance"


----------



## Garrr (10. September 2008)

jeder kinofilm ab 6jahren nach USK ist brutaler.... 

Es ist WISSENSCHAFTLICH* bewissen, dass Verlieren eines spieles
 agresstions steigert wirkt, das gilt für alle SPIELEN...

wen jemand counterstrike spielt und morgen einen tötet steht das in jeder zeitung...

aber wen einer Schach oder mau mau spielt und velriert nicht... 

Persönliche Meinung:

hahahahahha *atom rofl* ihr seit ja alle noobs die meinen Pc spiele sind schlecht...  verbietet doch gleich SEX XD


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Ich glaube das die Politiker nur solche Themen ala Ü-Ei Verbot und Spieleverbot nur nehmen um von den wichtigeren Themen abzulenken wie zum Beispiel verlängern des Afganistanseinsatzes oder der Einsatz der Marine vor Libanon und vor der Küste von Somalia oder die Erhöhung des Benzinpreises weil Sie genau wissen das sich die Jugendlichen eher mit dem Spieleverbot beschäftigen als mit Einsätzen der Bundeswehr


----------



## Feremus (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das die Politiker nur solche Themen ala Ü-Ei Verbot und Spieleverbot nur nehmen um von den wichtigeren Themen abzulenken wie zum Beispiel verlängern des Afganistanseinsatzes oder der Einsatz der Marine vor Libanon und vor der Küste von Somalia oder die Erhöhung des Benzinpreises weil Sie genau wissen das sich die Jugendlichen eher mit dem Spieleverbot beschäftigen als mit Einsätzen der Bundeswehr





stimme ich dir voll zu . würde auch sagen das es eine lepische vertünchung sein soll über die wahren probleme .


----------



## Garrr (10. September 2008)

Garrr schrieb:


> jeder kinofilm ab 6jahren nach USK ist brutaler....
> 
> Es ist WISSENSCHAFTLICH* bewissen, dass Verlieren eines spieles
> agresstions steigert wirkt, das gilt für alle SPIELEN...
> ...



WoW=brutal,

Ich glaube wen ein süchtiger Tetris 30jahre spielt, und dann nach 30jahren gegen einen verliert der grade das spiel spielt, und dann noch sein ganzes geld ink alles gepokert hat und vieleicht sogar seine Ehe-frau das er dann ausrastet...

Ich meine WoW gibt es Waffen(die ein 5jähriges kind besser malen kann) und es gibt leute die sich gegenseitig die köpfe einschlagen aus spaß(so denken die bescheuerten Politiker) aber WoW ist ein MMPG, kein Gruppensex!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

Garrr schrieb:


> WoW=brutal,
> 
> Ich glaube wen ein süchtiger Tetris 30jahre spielt, und dann nach 30jahren gegen einen verliert der grade das spiel spielt, und dann noch sein ganzes geld ink alles gepokert hat und vieleicht sogar seine Ehe-frau das er dann ausrastet...
> 
> Ich meine WoW gibt es Waffen(die ein 5jähriges kind besser malen kann) und es gibt leute die sich gegenseitig die köpfe einschlagen aus spaß(so denken die bescheuerten Politiker) aber WoW ist ein MMPG, kein Gruppensex!




dann ist second life noch schlimmer da kann man Sex haben oh nein ist es nicht weil Politiker machen ja da Werbung für ihre Parteien drin


----------



## Koerny (10. September 2008)

Sowas regt mich auch schon seit den Counter Strike - Attentaten an den Schulen auf.
Wenn man  danach geht, was da immer so berichtet wird, ist Super Mario auch ein Killerspiel,
da man ja auf seine Gegner draufspringt, um sie zu töten.
Nur weil ich jetzt gleich auf den Kopf von so nem Berichterstatter springe, kann man doch dann auch nicht 
sagen, dass ich zuviel Mario gespielt hab. Oder Zelda war auch bewaffnet.
Dürfen wir demnach nur noch Spiele, wie z.B. Tetris spielen oder hat man dann auch Angst, dass wir
zukünftig Ziegelsteine von Häusern werfen, in der Hoffnung, dass wir nach und nach ne Reihe für Punkte abbauen -.-


----------



## turageo (10. September 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> muss ich mal hin und mir dieses fremde volk  ansehen xD



Denk ich mir als Franke auch oft, wenn ich sowas les...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber so wars doch schon immer mit allem was
mit der multimedialen und IT-Technik zusammenhängt. Politiker haben fast durch die Bank keine Ahnung von
der Materie, schnappen gelegentlich mal einen Bruchteil einer Studie auf und erzählen danach nur Müll.

Zum Beispiel die Studie von Hr. Günther L. Huber bezüglich multimedialen Einflüssen auf das Gewaltverhalten
von Hauptschülern wurde auch in gut 90 % aller News nur teilweise und bruchstückhaft dargestellt - hab mich
wie im zugehörigen Comment geschrieben per Mail bei ihm erkundigt... Da ging es entgegen den meisten News
auch nicht nur um "Killerspiele" und Verbote hatte er auch keine gefordert und hält dies auch nicht für die Lösung.
Moment, ich zitier mal kurz aus der Antwortmail, um nur mal am Rande zu zeigen, dass nicht alle Leute, die
eine Studie anfertigen immer auf Wellenlänge mit Politikern liegen, auch wenn's die Damen und Herren Politiker
gerne so darstellen:



> Ich bin deshalb auch der Meinung, dass
> ein Verbot, das dann ja auch Erwachsene treffen würde, allenfalls ein
> letztes, in seiner Wirksamkeit aber zweifelhaftes Mittel sein kann.
> Viel wichtiger wäre es, wenn die Politik Schritte unternehmen würde,
> ...



Das dürfte vor gut zwei Wochen mal als Thema in den News gewesen sein, wen's interessiert.

MfG


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

@turageo

sehr gut informiert aber die Lösungsvorschläge von dem Herren dürfte den Polis schwerfallen da sie ja an ihrer Politik arbeiten müßten also nehmen sie den leichten weg


----------



## Rikos (10. September 2008)

MUHAHAHA  wie geil....Ich glaub es wird Zeit das man in Bayern das Biertrinken verbiete. Scheint ja doch zu extremen Wahrnehmungstörungen zu führen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (10. September 2008)

jo das mit dem bier wegnehmen is ne gute idee ^^


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (10. September 2008)

Ich denke hier wird etwas überreagiert. ich habe erst auch gedacht: Die haben doch alle nen schaden! Die hamse doch nichtmehr alle!  ... etc. Aber nach etwas nachdenken bin ich darauf gekommen das das alles nichts bringt. Was die da verbieten wollen ist ein Milliardengeschäft! Und sind wir mal ehrlich: WoW ist in sofern schon brutal, ich rede nicht davond as es CS ebenbürdig ist oder so, aber es ist auf seine art und weiße brutal. Tatsache. Aber darauf wollt ich garnicht hinaus. Ich stelle mal eine Frage in die runde und seid ehrlich: Glaubt ihr das eine kleine Gruppierung fanatischer Philologen, Lehrer und nichtwissender Politiker es fertig bringt ein sollches Milliardengeschäft zu verbieten??? Ich denke nicht! Es geht schlieslich nicht darum das Spielen dieser Spiele in Bayern zu verbieten sondern die Produktion und Herstellung vollkommen einzustellen! Und so wie ich das sehe wollen die das Weltweit! Was anderes könenn die garnicht. 

Fazit: Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, diese ganze aufregung darum ist Sinnlos. Die wollen nur irgendwie aufmerksamkeit und vielleicht ein paar Stimmen für die Partei. Bei anderen Lehrern oder ähnlichem wird das auch gewirkt ahben, nur ist das nur ein kleiner Teild er Wählerschaft. Der andere Teil spielt diese Spiele selbst und wir diese Partei definitiv nie wieder wählen. So siehts meiner Meinung nach eigentlich aus.


----------



## Jurok (10. September 2008)

Ja ich weiß noch als ich zum ersten mal WoW gespielt habe. Man war das toll mit meinem Druiden. Hab den Mob festgewurzelt ihm als Bär die einzelne Gliedmaßen abgetrennt. Dann als Katze die eingeweide rausgepult und am Ende noch das Fell so brutal wie möglich abgezogen damit ja Liter weiße Blut fließt danach noch die Leiche geschändigt und dann gleich an nächsten Mob. Und im PvP ist das ganze dann noch witziger. Meine Freundin war schockiert als sie das sah.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist wohl der größte Witz dens gibt haben die schon mal Soldier of Fortune 3 gesehen?? CoD4 ist auch ganz witzig.  XIII hat auch ne Comic Grafik da spritzt weit mehr Blut viel mehr und man tötet ja gezielt andere Menschen. Aber WoW ist ja mal garnix. /Vote4close CSU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueCheka (10. September 2008)

xD son scheiss wow is Brutal ^^ die sollen wohl blumen statt waffen tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is genau wie bei cs: gute grafik ab 16, schlechte grafik ohne einschusswunden ab 18 oder painkiller,doom3 is brutal aber net Wow die ham kp die ham no nie nen pc game gezokt die sollen erst ma selber zoken xD


----------



## Tweetycat280 (10. September 2008)

so leutz werd mich erstmal aus dem Forum trollen und mit meinen Char die Brutalität des Spiels geniessen in dem ich Eichhörnchen mit einem Fluch belege

haha


----------



## Yuukami (10. September 2008)

Wuhahhaha 
ich kann nicht mehr *lach* MADE MY DAY 
einerseits ist es traurig anderseits beängstigend 


GOTT LASS HIRNE REGNEN

wie kann man nur so dermaßen keinen plan haben


----------



## turageo (10. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> @turageo
> aber die Lösungsvorschläge von dem Herren dürfte den Polis schwerfallen da sie ja an ihrer Politik arbeiten müßten also nehmen sie den leichten weg



Natürlich, da leichter = bequem = Politikphilosophie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mal ehrlich, mich erinnert das Kasperltheater hier bei uns in Bayern
immer etwas an die Manageretagen: "Ihr schultert die Probleme, wir die Verantwortung (und die lassen wir dann ganz schnell fallen)!"
Es müssten eigentlich eher Gesetze zur Regulierung der politischen Unfugtreiberei eingeführt werden, aber wer von den Herren denk
denn noch so klar nach Parteigehirnwäsche und ein paar Jahren Land- oder Bundestag o. ä.? Beispielsweise hohe Strafen bei
Steuerverschwendungen, Amtsmissbrauch (der eigentlich in dem Fall weit weit aufgebohrt gehört) und der gleichen mehr, evtl. noch
saftige Diätenkürzungen hinterher und dann würden endlich nur noch die Leute Politiker machen wollen, denen es auch wirklich ernst
mit dem "zum Wohle des Volkes" ist und nicht solche Hampelmännchen, Wirtschaftssklaven und Strippenzieher...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Feremus (10. September 2008)

sage nur thema rauchen . das wohlen die auch verbieten . das bringt dennen auch milliarden jährlich ein und trozdem haben die immer mehr erfolg mit dem scheiss ( nicht raucher ) .


----------



## turageo (10. September 2008)

Feremus schrieb:


> sage nur thema rauchen . das wohlen die auch verbieten .



Es hätte eigentlich so gemacht gehört, dass an jedes Lokal ein Schild gehört "Raucherlokal" bzw. -kneipe, -restaurant blablabla
Denn an und für sich ist auch ein Nichtraucher letztendlich für sich selbst und seine Gesundheit verantwortlich, nicht der Staat
der hier wieder seine Zeit und somit Steuergelder verpulvert für etwas, dass mal hin und mal her geht.

Ich traue einem Nichtraucher durchaus zu selbst ein Schild zu lesen und dementsprechend zu entscheiden "Geh ich rein" oder
"Geh ich nicht rein". Klar haben wir auch noch die Krankenkassenausgaben für die vielen Folgeerkrankungen von sowohl passivem
als auch aktivem Rauchen, aber realisitisch gesehen auch die Entlastung der Rentenkassen durch frühzeitig abtretende Raucher
um's mal hart auszudrücken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Langjährige Zigarettenraucher  sterben im Schnitt 10 Jahre früher als lebenslange Nichtraucher.


Quelle: „Mortality in relation to smoking: 50 years’ oberservations on male British doctors“ R.Doll, R.Peto, K. Wheatley, I. Sutherland 

Wären also 10 Jahre Rentenausschüttung im Schnitt gespart. Wie ich Statistiken doch mag... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximusthefirst (10. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hey, bitte keine pauschalisierte Diskretitierung eines gesamten Bundeslandes und dessen Einwohner, wegen Aussagen der Führungsschiene.



Jetzt mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass diese Aussage der Bayrischen Obrigkeit mal wieder von Unwissen und Unreflektiertheit zeugt, heißt es trotzdem Diskre*D*itierung, lieber ZAM!


----------



## Larmina (10. September 2008)

Maximusthefirst schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass diese Aussage der Bayrischen Obrigkeit mal wieder von Unwissen und Unreflektiertheit zeugt, heißt es trotzdem Diskre*D*itierung, lieber ZAM!


Hans bist du das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (10. September 2008)

Gn8 liebe com unity und noch ne lage diskussion über das tehma
/Vote 4 Close CSU Or Bayern´s Regirung


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (10. September 2008)

Haha!! Die sind sooo lächerlich!

Kaum ist etwas auf Kampf basiert und berühmt, ist es Brutal... ich wette die meisten von diesen Pädagogen spackens sind geistig eingeschränkt!


----------



## Valdos Theolos (10. September 2008)

Aber naja...es ist schon etwas zu Brutal...das ganze Blut was raus spritzt wenn man einen Mob killt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin auch dafür das mit World of Warcraft komplett verbietet! *twink zock*


----------



## Jeffy (10. September 2008)

sorry aber solche diskussionen gabs doch nu echt schon 1000 mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab langsam echt keine lust mehr =P

so far


----------



## Yukuzu (10. September 2008)

WTF?!?!?! WoW verbieten?!?!?!

Wenn ich mal amok laufen sollte mach ich es so:

Ich lasse alle meine Daten/Spiele etc verschwinden...

Installiere mir Tetris!!! Bilder aufm PC von Tetris, Lieder etc... T-shirt usw... uvm...

Dann spiele ich das ein halbes Jahr!

Danach gehe ich in einem großen Einkaufzentrum und knall alle leute ab und mich selbst!

Auf dem Rücken hab ich dann nen Ghetto Blaster geschnallt und da ertönt dann die Titelmusik von Tetris...

Ich hinterlasse natürlich einen Brief für die Presse.
Darin steht:

Liebe Presse / Familie / Freunde,

ich habe Jahre lang Tetris gespielt. Dieses Spiel hat mich so sehr aggresiv gemacht weil ich das 5te Level nicht geschaft habe.
Meiner Meinung nach ist Tetris auch eine Alte sowjetische Massenvernichtungswaffe da es ja von einen Russichen Mathematiker stammt der in wirklichkeit mit dem Militär unter einer Decke steckt!...
Oh Lieber Gott nehme mich für meine Tat bitte doch noch in den Himmel auf.

MfG Tetris Freak


Freunde von mir würden dan bei Interwies gegenüber die Presse folgendes sagen:" Er meinte immer zu uns: 9 von 10 stimmen sprechen zu mir und meinen ich bin nicht verrückt. die 10 stimme summt die melodie von Tetris."

xD

Is etz natürlich alles eronie ^^ ich würde nie amok laufen also von daher...

Aber lustige Vorstellung oder???



Und was wird dann dadurch geschlußfolgert von den Politikern???

TETRIS IS EIN KILLERSPIEL !!! SOLLTE VERBOTEN WERDEN!!!


xD


----------



## OMGlooool (10. September 2008)

ok was ich genau wie alle hier davon halte is klar

aber ich wil noch n bissl dazu rumflamen...

Alder, wenn ich in bayern wohnen würd würd ich die nich wählen, ne auf keinen
da gibts glaub ich sogar so ne protestaktion zu im moment (link?)
DAS SIND SO SPASTIS DIE POLITIKER ICH TÄT DENEN EINS AUFS MAUL GEBEN WENN ICH EINEN VON DENEN SEHEN WÜRD!
DIE HAM JA MAL SO KEINE AHNUNG WAS FÜR ******** ***** **** ********* ** *****!!!!!!
DIE SIND SO BEHINDERT DIE GEHÖREN EINGESPERRT!
NICHT WOW IS NE GEFAHR SONDERN DIE
SOOOOOO EIN ABFUCK
WER WÄHLT DIE DENN WEGEN SO NEM SCHEISS??????
ICH TÄT DENEN EINS AUFS MAUL GEBEN
IN DIE FRESSE

so das musst ich mal loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemwächter (10. September 2008)

Yukuzu schrieb:


> Aber lustige Vorstellung oder???




Du nicht nehmen Kerze!


----------



## Aerias (10. September 2008)

Hmm, ich möchte mich nochmal zu Wort melden.
Wenn man wirklich jetzt brutale Computerspiele, wie z.B. WoW (*hust*) oder ähnliche verbieten will, dann bitte ich doch auch vielmals um ein Verbot von Gewaltinhalten in jeglichen Medien.
Spätestens wenn dann Serien wie Tatort oder Alarm für Cobra 11 in den Fokus rücken, was natürlich reine Spekulation ist, dann wird es Einspruch geben, Stichwort: Medienfreiheit. Interessant wird es, wenn die Politik merkt, dass Computerspiele keine Minderheit sind und dann müssen sich entsprechende Politiker auch nicht über mangelnden Wahlerfolg wundern. Und auch WENN "Killerspiele" in Deutschland verboten werden würden, gäbe es Wege, an unsere Spiele zu kommen: Ausland, eBay usw.
Man sieht immer wieder, dass eine gezielte Kontrolle von Seiten des Staates fast unmöglich ist -> 13 jährige Komasäufer oder Kiffer usw.
Witzig ist es, wenn man sich die Welt ohne Gewalt vorstellt, da es nunmehr Teil der Realität ist. Es sollte nicht um ein Verbot von Gewaltfilmen, spielen o.Ä. gehen, sondern um besser Aufklärung. Der Stereotyp vom "Mit-einer-Waffe-durch-die-Gegend-renn-und-alles-niedermetzel"-Computerspieler trifft nun wirklich nicht auf die Mehrheit der Computerspieler zu. 
Nun, wenn sie es tatsächlich schaffen sollten, dass Verbot zu verabschieden, dann sollten auch Spieler wie "Stratego" verboten werden, genau so, wie man nie wieder über die Geschichte reden dürfte, die wegen Kriege viel zu brutal ist. Sport ist auch verboten, alles viel zu viel Gewaltpotential. 
Scheinbar hat die Politik immernoch nichts gelernt. Aufklärung > Verbot. Aber immernoch muss der Computer als "viel zu vielseitiges" Medium insbesondere Spieletechnisch als Sündenbock herhalten.

MfG Aerias


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2008)

RogueCheka schrieb:


> xD son scheiss wow is Brutal ^^ die sollen wohl blumen statt waffen tragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Garrr schrieb:


> WoW=brutal,
> 
> Ich glaube wen ein süchtiger Tetris 30jahre spielt, und dann nach 30jahren gegen einen verliert der grade das spiel spielt, und dann noch sein ganzes geld ink alles gepokert hat und vieleicht sogar seine Ehe-frau das er dann ausrastet...
> 
> Ich meine WoW gibt es Waffen(die ein 5jähriges kind besser malen kann) und es gibt leute die sich gegenseitig die köpfe einschlagen aus spaß(so denken die bescheuerten Politiker) aber WoW ist ein MMPG, kein Gruppensex!





Whisky/Apolo schrieb:


> Kommt lass und ne Gamer partei gründen und dann die csu und die an dern politiker ferzig machenXD
> 
> /ironi on
> Aber Wircklich wow ist so was von brutall die scharfen schwärter und äzte und die ganzern tire die man sin los um bringt
> ...





OMGlooool schrieb:


> ok was ich genau wie alle hier davon halte is klar
> 
> aber ich wil noch n bissl dazu rumflamen...
> 
> ...




hmmmmm.......vllt macht WOW nicht gewalttätig, intelligenzfördernd scheint es sicherlich nicht zu wirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemwächter (10. September 2008)

Aerias schrieb:


> Hmm, ich möchte mich nochmal zu Wort melden.
> Wenn man wirklich jetzt brutale Computerspiele, wie z.B. WoW (*hust*) oder ähnliche verbieten will, dann bitte ich doch auch vielmals um ein Verbot von Gewaltinhalten in jeglichen Medien.
> Spätestens wenn dann Serien wie Tatort oder Alarm für Cobra 11 in den Fokus rücken, was natürlich reine Spekulation ist, dann wird es Einspruch geben, Stichwort: Medienfreiheit. Interessant wird es, wenn die Politik merkt, dass Computerspiele keine Minderheit sind und dann müssen sich entsprechende Politiker auch nicht über mangelnden Wahlerfolg wundern. Und auch WENN "Killerspiele" in Deutschland verboten werden würden, gäbe es Wege, an unsere Spiele zu kommen: Ausland, eBay usw.
> Man sieht immer wieder, dass eine gezielte Kontrolle von Seiten des Staates fast unmöglich ist -> 13 jährige Komasäufer oder Kiffer usw.
> ...


Naja irgendwas müssen die den Leuten ja bieten das die gewählt werden, und da die durch Alkohol und Zigaretten massig Geld verdienen wären die ja doof das zu verbieten. Also verbietet man was womit man sich nicht auskennt bzw nichts zutun hat, das kann man auch nicht vermissen ^^. Aber ich glaube kaum das die es irgendwann mal packen sollten Ein "killerspiel verbot" durch zu setzen. Und wenn die da wirklich machen wollen müssen sich die game halt mal zusammen schließen und Wählen gehen (natürlich die die sonst nie wählen und die die wählen dürfen)^^.


----------



## Thomas J. (10. September 2008)

/ironie on
hallo? wow ist das brutalste spiel überhaupt. seit ich es das erste mal gespielt habe, habe ich lust, blitze auf rote drachen zu schießen und mit einer spitzhacke auf vorkommen einzuschlagen!
/ironie off
schätze die politiker haben was von einer studie gehört das wow süchtig macht. dann wurde daraus irgendwie gewalt und fertig ist der für den _aufgrund seiner Brutalität berüchtigten Marktführer_. wenn die von sucht sprechen vielleicht aber gewalt. schwachsinn


----------



## Fus0n00b (10. September 2008)

Das einzige, wo dieses Spiel brutal hergeht ist bei der deutschen Sprache. Nun mag es mal verschreiber geben, aufgrund des 1 - 10 Fingersystems, aber wenn dann welche kommen und in einem 1 Satz mehr fehler reinhauen als Wörter, frage ich mich schon manchmal, was da los ist.

Allg. verbieten Politiker alles, was sie nicht kennen. Früher war es der Rock'n'Roll und jetzt sind es halt PC-/Konsolenspiele, da einfach das Verständniss von denen dazu fehlt. Es kann gut möglich sein, dass wir in 50 Jahren etwas verteufeln, weil wir es nicht kennen. Daher bringt es nichts, über Politiker herzuziehen (was manchmal auch als Beleidigung durchgeht), sondern man sollte mal mit der Aufklärung anfangen und schauen, wie sich das dann entwickelt.

bis dahin,

mfg Fus0n00b


----------



## OMGlooool (10. September 2008)

welche partei is denn eigentlich besonders gamerfreundlich?


----------



## Totemwächter (10. September 2008)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> welche partei is denn eigentlich besonders gamerfreundlich?


Meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, nein wüsste nicht das es überhaupt eine Partei gibt die Gamer "freundlich" ist, vll eine Partei die sich um Pc und des gleiche ein dreck scheren.


----------



## SeRuM (10. September 2008)

Deshalb spiel ich einen männlichen Blutelf Heiligpriester hüpfe den ganzen tag durchs startgebiet und heile anlle anderen flücke blumen oder nähe mir eine neuese noch viel schöneres und rosaneres nachthemd.
Den rest der World of warcraft hab ich noch nie gesehen weils viel zu Brutal ist!


----------



## Copeland (10. September 2008)

Ihr versteht das alles anscheinend nicht. Was die da von sich geben... ist einfach schlechte Recherche. Die wollen WoW nicht anhängen dass es brutal ist, die wissen einfach gar nicht was WoW ist. Und etwas mit "Warcraft" im Namen muss ja blutrünstig sein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2008)

Copeland schrieb:


> Ihr versteht das alles anscheinend nicht. Was die da von sich geben... ist einfach schlechte Recherche. Die wollen WoW nicht anhängen dass es brutal ist, die wissen einfach gar nicht was WoW ist. Und etwas mit "Warcraft" im Namen muss ja blutrünstig sein.



Die schlechte Recherche rechtfertigt trotzdem nicht so etwas. Wenn es nur an der schlechten Recherche liegt wäre das noch schlimmer.
Ich meine, man kann auch net z.B. ne religion nehmen, und sagen: Ihr Name ist zu extrem, das ist ne terroristische Vereinigung .... verbieten,verbieten!


----------



## Garrr (10. September 2008)

Näestes Tema Morgen, verbietet Google! GRUND: es gibtt dort builder von waffen,

ÜberMorgen:
Verbietet internet, da Garrr(ich) das wort ''Waffen geschriebn habe'''

und ende moath gibtz neue Duden^^


----------



## woethe (10. September 2008)

Also ich habe glaube ich 5-10 Beiträge aus diesem Forumsteil gelesen und bin erschüttert über:

1. Die mangelnde Fähigkeit einiger sich zu artikulieren
2. Die mangelnde Fähigkeit einfachste Worte so in die Tastatur zu hämmern das der der sie lesen soll auch noch versteht
3. Die Qualität einiger Äußerungen wie bspw. "IN DIE FRESSE" etc.

Allerdings habe ich mir gedacht diesem Herrn Schmidt mal zu schreiben und möchte euch die Email nicht vorenthalten und gerne eure (fundierten) Meinungen dazu hören.

________________________
Sehr geehrter Herr Schmidt,

mein Name ist P. H., ich bin 20 Jahre alt, komme aus P. im schönen O. und bin ein aktiver Spieler des >>beliebten wie aufgrund seiner Brutalität berüchtigten Marktführer "World of Warcraft"<<.
Ich habe in der Newsabteilung der Internetseite www.pcgames.de von ihrer Äußerung zum Thema „Killerspiele“ und der Erwähnung des Onlinerollenspiels „World of Warcraft“ gehört und möchte mich ihnen gegenüber dazu äußern.
Ausnahmslos jedem Spieler mit dem ich mich unterhalten habe ist ihre Äußerung mehr als unverständlich. Sie bezeichnen WoW (so die Bezeichnung des Spiels unter Kennern) als „brutal“ und haben, wie ich vermute, niemals auch nur angefangen dieses Spiel zu spielen um zu verstehen das es eben nicht das ist was sie sagen sondern wesentlich mehr andere Facetten hat.

Lassen Sie mich ihnen einige dieser Facetten vorstellen:
Da haben wir zunächst PvE, ausgeschrieben: Player versus Engine, sprich der Spieler gegen den Computer. Hier geht es darum mit seiner selbsterschaffenen Figur „Bösewichte“ zu Strecke zu bringen die die friedliebenden Völker der World of Warcraft bedrohen. Ich denke das man als Spieler der Figur als ein Beschützer dieser Völker auftritt. So wie ich es sehe ist das eine noble Geste Menschen oder auch andere Rassen zu beschützen.
Als nächstes gibt es das PvP, ausgeschrieben: Player versus Player, also spielen die Spieler der Figuren dort gegeneinander. Hier gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten sogenannte Battlegrounds zu spielen. Auf der einen Seite geht es darum Türme einzunehmen und diese vor den „Gegnern“ zu beschützen und zu verteidigen. Auf der anderen Seite geht es um die Eroberung der gegnerischen Flagge. Hierbei bekriegen sich die zwei Fraktionen von denen das Spiel handelt, die Allianz und die Horde. Dabei werden Charaktere getötet. Diese Tötung basiert allerdings bei keinem Spieler auf der Versessenheit zu morden und dies in die Realität umzusetzen sondern der Geschichte der World of Warcraft gerecht zu werden. Der Anbieter des Spieles, das französische Unternehmen Blizzard Entertainment, hat rund um das Spiel eine riesige Geschichte aus Kriegen, Intrigen, Helden und vielem anderen gebaut in die sich die Spieler mit ihren Charakteren einfügen. Zudem ist nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts, was man in der World of Warcraft zu sehen bekommt Realität. Dieses Spiel ist so realitätsfremd das es keinerlei Ambitionen zulässt wie solche Spiele die davon handeln das Menschen mit Maschinengewehren Menschen erschießen und dies ohne irgendeine Geschichte oder einen anderen sinnvollen Hintergrund.

World of Warcraft bringt Menschen die das gleiche Hobby haben zusammen. Es bilden sich Gilden und Spielgruppen die gemeinsam epische Schlachten gegen die „Bösewichte“ bestreiten um damit zu Ruhm und Ehre zu gelangen. WoW hat viele Jugendliche süchtig gemacht, das möchte ich nicht verneinen. Ich habe mich selbst in psychologische Behandlung begeben müssen weil unter anderem das Spiel dazu geführt hat das ich mich mehr und mehr zurück zog. Aber was dieses Spiel sicher nicht macht ist junge Menschen dazu zu animieren Amok zu laufen. Das ist der einzige Grund warum sie WoW so dargestellt haben wie es nicht ist. Wir reden hier von einem Spiel im „Cartoon-Stil“ und nicht von einem wahren Killerspiel wie beispielsweise CounterStrike (welches ihnen sicher auch ein Begriff ist). Ich bin der Überzeugung das viele labile Jugendliche durch dieses Spiel (CounterStrike) dazu gebracht werden Gedanken zu hegen Menschen auf diese Weise zu töten weil sie eben dieselben Möglichkeiten haben wie auch die Personen im Spiel. Aber ich bezweifle das WoW dies ebenso tut oder hat irgendein Mörder der vor Gericht stand schon mal ausgesagt das er sein gegenüber mit einem „Schattenblitz“ zu Strecke gebracht hat oder ihn erst in die „Eisfalle“ gelockt hat um ihn danach mit einem „Pyroball“ umzubringen? Ich denke auch ihre Antwort hierauf lautet „Nein“.

Ich denke ihre Äußerung entstand daraus das sie dieses Spiel niemals wirklich kennenlernen durften und es niemals selbst gespielt haben. Ich möchte sie einladen mit mir und meiner Gilde zusammen einen Blick in die World of Warcraft und ihre Facetten zu werfen und möchte sie bitten mit uns Spielern in einen echten Dialog zu treten darüber ob WoW ein Killerspiel ist oder nicht. Ich denke das sind sie uns als Spielern schuldig. Möglicherweise ist es für sie von Vorteil der CSU die Sachen die sie sagt nachzukauen, das dürfen sie auch gerne weiter tun, nur fordere ich sie dazu auf uns als Spielergemeinde die Möglichkeit zu geben ihren, offensichtlich mehr als schlechten, Eindruck von „unserem“ Spiel zu ändern.

Ich freue mich auf ihre Antwort und hoffe das aus dieser Mail zwischen uns beiden ein erster kleiner Dialog entsteht. Sollte ich keine Antwort erhalten, dann muss ich leider sagen, weiß ich wie ernst ich sie und ihre Aussagen nehmen muss und kann. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
P. H.


----------



## Lassart (10. September 2008)

PvE steht für Player versus Environment oder heißt Engine = Environment? O_O


----------



## SeRuM (10. September 2008)

woethe schrieb:


> Also ich habe glaube ich 5-10 Beiträge aus diesem Forumsteil gelesen und bin erschüttert über:
> 
> 1. Die mangelnde Fähigkeit einiger sich zu artikulieren
> 2. Die mangelnde Fähigkeit einfachste Worte so in die Tastatur zu hämmern das der der sie lesen soll auch noch versteht
> ...




Ganz nett jedoch mit kleinen fehlern , die allerdings bei weitem reringer sind als die die die selber in ihrem artickel haben .
so ist zum beispiel pve = player versus enviroment und  Blizzard ist eine Firma aus den USA


----------



## Thesahne (10. September 2008)

boah man diese politiker regen mich auf... erst die steuern hochtreiben, die benzinpreise unnötig hochtreiben, jugendlichn die chance auf gute jobs und nen guten start vermiesen (jaa ich bin 15 und krieg keine jobs weil ich an !!!Feiertagen nich arbeiten darf halloooo?!?!) und jetz auch noch alle möglichen games verbieten... bald versuchen die wahrscheinlich noch die teletubbies zu verbieten weil das komische kind in der sonne vllt darstellen könnte dass kinder verbrannt werden oder was weiß ich?! omg man... noch ein grund warum ich auswandern werd... ich find wenn die schon was verbieten sollten dann sollen die z..b meinetwegen games wie Doom 3 verbieten oder was weiß ich... manche sehen die als sehr brutal an,manche nich... lässt sich streiten aber games wie WoW?! (nein ich bin nich süchtig und will alles verhindern dass WoW verboten wird... hab seit nem halben jahr kein WoW angerührt und werds nie wieder tun... so..... bevor die flames kommen....) ich finds einfach schlimm was die politiker machn...

Hoff ma geht euch genau so und sry falls ich mich zu doll aufgeregt haben sollte aber ich finds einfach dumm.... 
Naja bin wech schlaf muss sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Tschüss.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @SeRuM 
Die E-Mail find ich eig ganz gut... die politiker mal mit ins spiel einzuladen daran haben denk ich mal nich viele gedacht... wäre gut wenn dies mal probieren.... aber ich denk nicht dass das was bringt... und falls doch gibts für dich n ehrenplatz in meiner signatur *g* Hoff ma dass die das garnich erst versuchen das game zu verbieten...


----------



## Animalblack (10. September 2008)

Da hat aber der Bayerische Philologenverband ganz schönen Mist verzapft, anders kann man das gar nciht mehr sagen. Ich jedenfalls habe mir überlegt, dass die vllt. gar nicht wissen, wie irreführend deren Mist ist und an die unter der Pressemeldung angegebene E-Mail Adresse auf ihrer Homepage folgende E-Mail geschickt, vllt könnte das jemand von denen lesen, der ein bissl Grips hat^^:

Sehr geehrte MitarbeiterInnen des Bayerischen Philologenverbandes,

mit dieser E-Mail richte ich mich an Sie in dem Glauben, dass Sie offen für Kritik an der Pressemitteilung 
"Philologenverband befürwortet Verbot  von 'Killerspielen'" sind, die unter der Internetadresse http://www.bpv.de/service/presse/2008/presse09092008.htm nachzulesen ist.

Zunächst möchte ich anmerken, dass diese Pressemitteilung im Hinblick auf die Suchtgefahr, die von dem Medium Computer ausgeht sehr informativ und interessant ist, jedoch gibt es dabei auch einen Punkt, der die Glaubwürdigkeit der Autors bzw. des Verbandes stark ins Wanken bringt, denn es ist mir unerklärlich, wie in einer Stellungnahme des Verbandes zum "Verbot von Killerspielen" das Spiel "World of Warcraft" als Spitzenreitervorgeführt wird. Ich versuche Ihnen zu erläutern, was ich genau damit meine und dazu dient zum besseres Verständnis folgendes Zitat aus der Mitteilung:

"Auf die freiwillige Selbstkontrolle der Hersteller zu setzen, greife angesichts der Dimension der  tangierten wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Produzenten zu kurz  - Schätzungen zufolge werden alleine mit dem beliebten wie aufgrund seiner Brutalität berüchtigten Marktführer „World of Warcraft“ jährlich rund eine Milliarde Dollar Umsatz erzielt."

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage: Wenn der Verband eine gut recherchierte und in sich konsistente Pressemitteilung mit brisanten Fakten präsentieren will (und bei solchen Behauptungen wie die aus dem Zitat erwartet man, dass sie fundiert sind, denn alles andere wäre ein grober Frechvel und vor allem Rufmord!),woher hat er diese Behauptungen("aufgrund seiner Brutalität berüchtigten") sonst, wenn nicht frei erfunden, denn ich persönlich spiele als Erwachsener ebenfalls das genannte Spiel und kann dort bei bestem Willen nicht erkennen wo die Brutalität sich abspielen soll.

Zur Erklärung:

In "World of Warcraft" geht es darum einen Charakter nach seinen Vorstellungen zu erstellen und durch das Spielen jenes Charakter diesen zu verbesseren. Im Zuge dieses Prozesses kämpft man mit Magie bzw. Waffen wie Schwertern und Streitkolben gegen Fantasiegegner. Unter bestimmten Bedingungen kann man auch gegen Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion kämpfen, wobei allerdings

1.) keinerlei Blutungs- und/oder Verstümmelungseffekte zu sehen sind - die Charktere fallen einfach um, sobald die Lebenspunkteanzeige auf 0 gesunken ist.
2.) Es keine Möglichkeit gibt Spieler besonders brutal auszuschalten.
3.) Mechaniken gibt, die ein gezieltes und wiederholtes ausser Gefecht setzen von Spielern verhindern bzw. bestrafen.
4.) Die Grafik des Spieles hat nichts gemein mit tatsächlichen Killerspielen wie "Counterstrike" oder "Half-Life", bei denen es sogar gezielt darauf ankommt andere Spieler auszuschalten (deswegen auch die Bezeichnung "Killerspiele"!). Ganz im Gegenteil, die Grafik ist farbenfroh und idyllisch und läd zum träumen und staunen ein statt gegen andere Spieler zu kämpfen.
5.) Ist das Duellieren bzw Kämpfen mit anderen Spielern nur ein kleiner Aspekt dieses Rollenspieles der keineswegs solche Dimensionen erreicht bzw. sogar erreichen kann wie die tatsächlichen "Killerspielen".

In Folge dessen bitte ich Sie (den Verband) sich mit solchen Behauptungen wie, dass das Spiel Brutal oder Jugendgefährdend sei in Bezug zu Killerspielen, womit das Spiel, begründet durch die obigen Punkte, schlichtweg nichts gemein hat, zurückzuhalten und die Aussage über "World of Warcraft" in der Pressemitteilung zu entfernen oder zu verändern. Zuletzt sei auch erwähnt, dass diese Pressemitteilung bereits in diversen Foren auf sehr negative Resonanz gestoßen ist und, anders als von Ihnen möglichweise eingeschätz, das Spiel von außergewöhnlich vielen Erwachsenen gespielt wird und es durchaus realistisch ist, dass diese eben wegen der angesprochenen Stelle in der Pressemitteilung Ihren Verband in Gegendarstellungen "den Wind aus den Segeln" nehmen bzw. sogar juristische Schritte aufgrund von Rufmord seitens des Herstellers "Blizzard" eingeleitet werden könnten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Johann U.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. September 2008)

oida..einfach alles in die luft sprengen..so muss man mit denen umgehen :O

für allaaaaah lulululululululul 


morgen stehen die mp´s vor meiner tür..das seh ich schon kommen <.<


----------



## The-Richard (10. September 2008)

woethe schrieb:


> Also ich habe glaube ich 5-10 Beiträge aus diesem Forumsteil gelesen und bin erschüttert über:
> 
> 
> ________________________
> ...




Gut geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wenn du eine Antwort bekommen solltest poste sie bitte hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Hab nicht alles zitiert weils zu lang wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. September 2008)

Also wenn WoW schon so brutal ist, was ist dann Age of Conan? Eine reine Splatterorgie? 
Dann sollte man sowas sinnloses wie die USK auch gleich mit abschaffen. Weil die braucht dann keiner mehr. Diese Herrn dort sind sowas von an der Realität vorbei, dass es echt weh tut.


----------



## Freelancer (10. September 2008)

Brutales World of Warcraft  mal ganz ehrlich die Politiker sollten sich mal um richtig wichtige Sachen kümmern und sich nicht in unsere Freizeit Beschäftigungen einmischen

Hier ein paar Punkte 

1. Warum habe ich wenn ich den mal Hartz 4 war und dann ein neuen job anfange gleich mal 1 monat Hartz 4 Schulden ?

2. Warum laufen Kinderschänder immer noch frei durch Deutschland?

3.  Warum bezahlen Beamte keine Steuern und Rentenversicherung aber haben später die höchsten Pensionen in Deutschland?

Wenn es ein Politiker das lesen sollte das waren nur drei Punkte wenn ich weiter machen würde sitze ich aber bis zur arbeit morgen früh hier und schreibe was in Deutschland falsch läuft ^^

Schade das ich nicht in Bayern wohne denn dann würde ich bestimmt nicht die CSU wählen aber egal die CDU wähle ich ja auch nicht ^^


----------



## Rasvan (10. September 2008)

Dies eganze Diskussion ist sinnlos. 

Was haben wir da: ein paar absolut weltfremde Gestalten, die sich so überlegt haben : wie machen wir uns heute wieder wichtig, wie sichern wir unsere Existensberechtigung?

Dann diese Politiker, die sich eigentlich Volksvertreter schimpfen. Diese Parasiten (nichts anderes sind das) wollten Passagierflugzeuge mit Unschuldigen abschiessen lassen (könnten ja Terrorbomber sein), diese Politiker erklären dem dummen deutschem Volk, dass es ganz wichtig ist, dass sich unsere Soldaten am Hindukusch abschlachten lassen , weil dort in dieser felsigen Einöde ja die deutsche Freiheit verteidigt wird.

Grad die CSU/CDU muss mal ganz leise sein , wenn sie Worte wie brutal und gewaltverherrlichend gebrauchen wollen.

Die und deren Politik in der Realität ist das Brutalste, was dieses Land zu bieten hat. 

Was Leute in ihrer Freizeit am heimischen PC tun , hat die überhaupt nicht zu interessieren. Meine Meinung. 
Denkt nich über den Schwachsinn nach. Niemand kann dieses Spiel und auch kein anderes verbieten. Das geht nie durch.


----------



## Narul (10. September 2008)

oh man ich hab extra schon aufgehört super mario zu spieln,  wegen den pilzen,  und hab gedacht mit wow hab ich endlich ein gewaltfreies spiel aber nein ich hatte unrecht. 
naja vielleicht geh ich in wow absofort nur noch plümchen plücken das is hoffentlich weniger gewaltfrei.


----------



## fortuneNext (10. September 2008)

Irgendwo denk ich mir, langsam rasten die Pädagogen aus. So kompliziert ist nun realistisch betrachtet Erziehung auch nicht. Eigentlich ist nur das Ziel, das Kind 18 Jahre aufs Leben vorzubereiten. Aber solche Überlegungn "Jaaa, wenn man mit 13 jahren 7 Monaten 4 Tagen 23 Stunden 24 Minuten und 2 Sekunden jetzt einen Hieb von rechts auf einen Eber bei den Koordinaten 23.26 macht, dann bewirkt dass, das man später seiner Sekretärin ein 4,2% geringeres Gehalt zahlt und mal einen Auspuff mit Sand verstopft"      o_O
Also als Mensch find ich ist das schon richtig diskriminierend. Soweit geht die Eigenverantwortung! Ich finde tatsächlich, das hört sich langsam einfach nur noch so an, als wolle man den Kindern einfach mal alles verbieten. Ist ja alles schädlich. Lieber als 18+ völlig unvorbereitet ins Leben. Kommt immer gut bei Eltern, wenn Politiker sagen, sie wollten deren Kinder "schützen"...
Wenn ich das schon lese krieg ich fast einen Lachanfall. "Die drohenden Gefahren im Internet"... Das wird eigentlich viel zu ernst genommen. Internet ist nur ein Netz, wo man STRINGS (Zeichenketten) bzw Binärinformationen versenden und empfangen kann. Vielleicht graphisch darstellen. Was sind denn die Gefahren des Internets?
Ich stehe dazu:
Ich habe mit 7 Diablo I durchgespielt, ich war mit 11 regelmäßig auf Pornoseiten!
Und was ist aus mit heute geworden?
Ich bin 16, in der 12. Klasse, mache in 1,5 jahren mein Abitur mit vermutlich relativ gutem Durchschnitt, studiere dann (hoffentlich), gründe eine Familie und werde glücklich. Was hat mir das dann geschadet bitte?
Klar, es ist vielleicht zu vermeiden, in so kleinem Alter nicht unbedingt solchen Einflüssen ausgesetzt werden sollte... Aber man will ja sogar verbieten, dass 17-Jährige einen 12-Polygon-Eber nicht umfallen sehen dürfen (und das ohne Blut, Splatter o.ä.)... Da finde ich ja die ARD Tagesschau viel menschenverachtender, da gibts auch mal tote Menschen. Und manche gehen ja sogar soweit, 12-Polygon-Eber die umfallen ganz zu verbieten!


----------



## nrg (10. September 2008)

Wenn die Herren mal definieren würden was ein Killerspiel ist, das können sie nämlich nicht weil es keiner von denen genau weiß. Viele der Politiker die ein Verbot von gewaltverherrlichenden Spielen fordern sollten eigentlich wissen das die schon seit Jahren in Deutschland verboten sind, aber die würden nicht mal einen PC unfallfrei anbekommen.

Es gibt schlimmere Spiel als WoW. In meinen Augen disqualifiziert sich der Philologenverband eigentlich selbst. Wobei ich mich Frage warum ein Verband der sich mit der Lehre der Sprache beschäftigt zu so einer Aussage überhaupt fähig ist. In Bayern ist wohl einiges anders als im Rest der Republik.


----------



## Byron (10. September 2008)

Hmz, ich spiel ja nen Tank, daher werd ich mir gleich morgen früh ein ordentliches Gewehr zulegen und in der Stadt ma ne Mobgruppe pullen *gggggggg*

Wissen ist Macht. 
Politiker wissen über solche dinge nichts.
Macht nichts^^


Lächerlich was die sich immer alles so einfallen lassen.


----------



## muffdy (10. September 2008)

nrg schrieb:


> In Bayern ist wohl einiges anders als im Rest der Republik.




das kannst du LAUT sagen 

Ganz Ehrlich bei uns schrein sie wenn die alte vom ministerpräsi keine tracht anzieht :O zur Wiesn....(Oktoberfest)

und dann gibts bei uns natürlich die ganzen konservativen ar******** und "Experten" die die Spiele nicht selber spielen sondern "Intensiv" zusehen anstatt sich auf wichtige dinge zu konzentrieren wollen sie mit sowas den wahlkampf amkurbeln


----------



## $Thédrágón$ (10. September 2008)

Die Politiker haben vollkommen Recht, WoW ist brutal und führt zu Amoklauf......
So ein blödsinn, der Gedanke alleine ist schon lächerlich das Leute durch Schulen usw. rennen und die ganze zeit "Feuerball!!!!" "Frostblitz!!" "Ich verfluche dich mit Pein, muhahahah!" rumbrüllen......und wenn die Polizei da ist stellen sie sich tot :-P


----------



## Damatar (10. September 2008)

warum hab ich das gefühl das die versuchen uns zu sagen was wie wir leben soll was wir tun sollen was wir spielen sollen  was rixchtig ist und was falsch und was wir glauben sollen... merk ihr was? Kontrolle is der sprngende punkt, wo bitte ist wow gewaltverherlichent , als ich das das erste ma angeschmiessen hab hab ich das blutt vermist was bei wc2 und 3  zu sehen war, die würden doch hello kitti als killerspiel einstuffen, so siehst aus  wir werden von leuten regiert die realitätsfremd sind , das sind ja tolle aussichten.


----------



## Tessar (11. September 2008)

Das einzig gute an unserer Politik ist das irgendwie noch nie Wahlkampfparolen "nach" der Wahl konsequent umgesetzt wurden. Ich erinnere da nur mal an die Transrapidstrecke... 

Viele Versprechungen und Ankündigungen vor der Wahl, was weiß ich wie hohe Ausgaben für die Wahlkampfkampange, und am Ende nichts als heiße Luft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja in diesem Fall hoffe ich das getreu dem oben geschriebenen unsere Politiker dieses mal genau so handeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gameropa (11. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bäume zu töten ist viel schlimmer als Virtuelle Pixelmännchen weg zuballern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



** Und hier wird der forstwirtschaftliche Arbeiter und jeder Förster zum Killer gemacht**  

Hoffe mal das die Ironie angekommen ist. Ansonsten kann ich im allgemeinen nur den Aussagen zustimmen.

Edit: Sorry, das mußte sein, habe selber jahrelang im Wald gearbeitet.


----------



## Perfectenemy (11. September 2008)

ZITAT(DoubleJ @ 10.09.2008, 17:33) *
Es gab mal nen Bericht (Ich glaube von der Australischen Sicherheitsbehörde) das WoW auch ein Ausbildungscamp für Terroristen ist

Echt? was lernen se den dan? wie man den präsidenten der usa portet und dan zu dritt hackt?

Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   und wandert sofort in meine sig!

Wie lange müssen wir uns diesen Schwachsinn von unseren Poltikern noch Gefallen lassen? Diese ganzen Verbote sind doch alle total lächerlich und völlig sinnlos. Das beweist nur wieder mal wie unfähig Poltiker sind. Der nächste Frontal 21 Bericht kommt dann bestimmt in den nächsten Wochen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man merkt es ist wieder Wahlkampf und es wird einfach alles genommen was einem eine Wählerstimme einbringt. Hoffe Sie bekommen die Quittung bei der nächsten Wahl.


----------



## Feremus (11. September 2008)

bei der nexten wahl sind die bei mir durch .


----------



## Caidy (11. September 2008)

der marktführer ist brutal, nicht im sinne von zuviel böses ig, sondern die art und weise wie es vermarktet und gepusht wurde-> brutale umsätze ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. September 2008)

Allein durch die Grafik von WoW und der USk einschätzung= no killerspiel
Aber grafik nicht sooo auschlagebend, ich erinnere mal alle an XIII 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adenedhel (11. September 2008)

hihi


Das ist mal wieder Lächerlicht es giebt eine Große Studie von  Deutschen Psychologe anseinen Kinder da wow mehr vorteile bietet vom lernen her als nachteile. Und die Kinder und jugendlichen brauch blos den Fehrnsehr anmachen und was sehen sie Vergewaltiger Verbrecher und Tote die da gezeigt werden. Bestes beispiel Sat 1 nachmittags mit k11 und den ganzen schund da werden die toten gezeigt und dann noch wie es gemacht wurde. Mann muss die Jungend vor den Erwachsenen schützen da die ihnen gewalt hass und all das vorleben.

LG ADE


----------



## Serodiar (11. September 2008)

Valleron schrieb:


> Ich seh´s schon kommen. Bald gerät Need for Speed auch in die Kritik weil die Spieler angeblich als Verkehrsrowdy unterwegs sind.



ja genau und dann gibts nur noch spiele wo man blümchen pflücken muss...aber natürlich ohne bienen weil die sind ja auch gewaltdarstellend mit ihrem stachel

/ironie off


----------



## wolkentaenzer (11. September 2008)

/vote for close
Warum regt ihr Euch so auf? Wisst ihr eigentlich, was der bpv ist? Der bpv ist ein kleiner Verein konservativer Pädagogen ohne jeglichen politischen Einfluss.
Warum interessiert Euch das, was die von sich geben. 
Ich würds mal mit b1lubb's Worten formulieren:
In China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen!

Guten Morgen
wolke


----------



## CLOZEN (11. September 2008)

Pah ich hätte ja jeden Shooter erwartet aber WoW?!
Dass hätt ich mir nie geträumt, was soll daran denn brutal sein?
Solln sie sich doch drüber aufregen, 10Millionen Menschen sind da anderer Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CLOZEN (11. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> /vote for close
> Warum regt ihr Euch so auf? Wisst ihr eigentlich, was der bpv ist? Der bpv ist ein kleiner Verein konservativer Pädagogen ohne jeglichen politischen Einfluss.
> Warum interessiert Euch das, was die von sich geben.
> Ich würds mal mit b1lubb's Worten formulieren:
> ...



Weil man für seine Meinung stehen muss.
Wenn jemand deine Verwandten beleidigen würde, würdest du es dir gefallen lassen?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (11. September 2008)

CLOZEN schrieb:


> Weil man für seine Meinung stehen muss.


Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass Dich hier ein Mitglied des bpv hört?
Schreib denen eine Email:
 E-Mail: bpv@bpv.de
 Pressesprecher: Peter Missy, presse@bpv.de
 Geschäftsführer: Hans-Herbert Mooser, mooser@bpv.de 




CLOZEN schrieb:


> Wenn jemand deine Verwandten beleidigen würde, würdest du es dir gefallen lassen?


Wenn es irgend ein Penner von der Strasse wäre: Definitiv ja. Ich würde ihn schlichtweg ignorieren und keine Diskussion anfangen, die er eh nicht versteht.
Man sollte sich einfach auch mal fragen, wer eigentlich hinter dem bpv steckt, bevor man losbrüllt.

Für mich erreicht dieser Artikel der PcGames gerade mal Bildzeitungsniveau.


----------



## CLOZEN (11. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass Dich hier ein Mitglied des bpv hört?
> Schreib denen eine Email:
> E-Mail: bpv@bpv.de
> Pressesprecher: Peter Missy, presse@bpv.de
> ...



Ach dann hört mich halt keiner von der BPV..das ist mir aber auch herzlich egal.
Ich rege mich nur über diese News auf mehr nichts.
Man sollte sich einfach auch mal fragen, was eigentlich hinter meinem Post steckt, bevor man losbrüllt.


----------



## Toyuki (11. September 2008)

nur peinlich was die da abziehen...


----------



## wolkentaenzer (11. September 2008)

CLOZEN schrieb:


> Ach dann hört mich halt keiner von der BPV..das ist mir aber auch herzlich egal.


Es ist ja auch wesentlich leichter und bequemer seine Meinung unter Gleichgesinnten zu vertreten.



CLOZEN schrieb:


> Ich rege mich nur über diese News auf mehr nichts.


Dann kannst Du Dich auch über 
Kein Tabak für Hartz4 Empfänger aufregen.
Die eigentliche Aussage von Prof. Thießen wurde aber in diesem Artikel bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verstümmelt...



CLOZEN schrieb:


> Man sollte sich einfach auch mal fragen, was eigentlich hinter meinem Post steckt, bevor man losbrüllt.


Ich meinte damit eigentlich nicht Deinen Post, sondern den Artikel der PcGames, respektive den von ZAM.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (11. September 2008)

Richtig! Und deshalb: Kurz drüber lachen und weiter machen. Aufregen lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## neo1986 (11. September 2008)

Genau ich warte nur noch drauf das ein Attentäter im Taurenkostüm und mit ner Axt ins Weiße Haus stürmt und dort alle 30 sec eine stange dynamiett wirft und dan den Präsidenten mit der Axt Attackiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Würrüg (11. September 2008)

Na kommt dieses Thema nicht jedes Jahr auf´s neue was die "Killerspiele " angeht ? Für mich ist das nur ein Art das "Sommerloch" zu stopfen von den Herren Politikern.

Ich Spiele noch nicht sehr lange WoW von daher ist mir dieses Thema nur aus der BF (Battlefield) ecke her bekannt....und es ging mir da schon schwer auf die selbigen.Zu erst waren es nur die "Bösen" CS´ler und dann sind halt die BF´ler dazu gekommen und nun ist alles wo zwei Virtuelle Pixellebewesen gegeneinander antretten ein "Killerspiel" da kann ich nur ein auf Wackeldackel machen und den Kopf von links nach rechts bewegen.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (11. September 2008)

Das Thema gibts schon seit den 80ern, als die Gegner nur aus 30-40 Pixeln bestanden...
Heute sind solche Spiele noch nicht einmal mehr mit einer Altersbeschränkung versehen.

Edit:
Kann sich noch jemand an Golden Axe erinnern? Das Spiel war sogar indiziert. Und war weit weniger brutal als WoW.
Hier noch ein Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerberan (11. September 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Wie ging der Spruch nochmal?So geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schöner spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn man als amokläufer nicht nur die leute zählt die an ihrer schule/uni um sich ballern sondern auch die ganzen leute die ihre familien/arbeitskollegen/etc um die ecke bringen wird aus den 60% ganz schnell ein sehr niedriger einstelliger prozentsatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vor monaten hab ich mal eine studie gelesen laut der der größte teil der amokläufe mit schußwaffen von menschen verübt wird die beruflich und/oder privat mit schußwaffen zu tun haben. sprich polizisten ,jäger ,grenzschützer ,sportschützen etcpp .
wer leicht an eine schußwaffe herankommt wird die halt auch mal schneller benutzen als jemand der sich erst sehr schwer eine besorgen muss .
und das wäre dann auch schon wieder kein amoklauf im ursprünglichen sinn sondern eine geplante tat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. September 2008)

Hab mir grad mal die Pressemitteilung halb durchgelesen.. der Satz hier tut ja mal richtig weh _Medienerziehung kann nicht alle Gefahren &#8218;wegpädagogisieren&#8217;_
Gibt es das Wort wegpädagogisieren eigentlich überhaupt?.. und.. wird die elterliche Erziehung jetzt komplett durch Padagogen ersetzt? 
Au man .. hab ich schon erwähnt dass ich solche Studien hasse?


----------



## Drymon (11. September 2008)

Moin Gemeinde

Ich frage mich wie es aussehen würde, wenn wiedermal eine minderbemittelte Flitschbirne Amok läuft und vorher WoW gespielt hat?

----------------------------
Schwertchen nehmen und mit Phosphorfarbe einstreichen (Leuchteffekt und so...), die Fußhupe des Nachbarn legen, kürschnern, 1-2 Filets braten! Mit dem Ziel, dessen Fell in der hiesigen Mall zu verkaufen ein Mount suchen (dabei empfiehlt sich ein Ellek -Tiger sind ganz schlecht gewählt) und ein bissel rummetzeln! Zum Schluß von den "Wächtern" einen kritischen Treffer bekommen. 
Bitte nicht wundern, wenn man nicht beim Geistheiler aufwacht! 
----------------------------

Wenn's soweit kommt, schließ ich mich den Bayern-Fraggles an. 


Ansonsten gilt immer noch der Spruch: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, lieber mal die Fresse halten.

idS...cheers


----------



## Glohin (11. September 2008)

Moin zusammen
Ich denke mal,das ist nur eine tumbe Wahlkampfaufmache der CSU ,um von anderen Problemen,wie z.B. deren 
fehlgeschlagener Familien-und Sozialpolitik abzulenken.
Da wird halt eben ein neues Feindbild gesucht,was ist da besser als sich Computerspiele und deren Spieler auszusuchen.
Im übrigen konnte ich heute morgen im Radio(Sender EinsLive) in den Nachrichten hören,das der Bundesverband für
Bildung mitteilte,das die Probleme der Jugendlichen eher in der Familie zu suchen sind,z.B. Nichtbeachten bzw. Gleich-
gültigkeit der Eltern in der Erziehung ihrer Sprößlinge,und nicht in Computerspielen.
Wenn ,nach Aussage des Verbandes,Jugendliche keine Aufmerksamkeit in der Familie bekommen,holen die sich diese
halt woanders,so werden halt Straftaten begangen.
Das Problem liegt in der Familien-,Sozial-,und Bildungspolitik die Bundesweit in die Hose gegangen ist.
Das ist im Übrigen auch meine Meinung,und es gilt sich gegen die haltlosen Anschuldigungen dieser Politiker zu wehren.
Es wurde kürzlich ein Thread aufgemacht,wo man sich wehren kann,in dem man eine Petition ausfüllen und an die E-Mail
adressen dieser CSU-Politiker schicken kann,habe aber den Link nicht dazu,kann man aber über SuFu herausfinden.
Dann noch was,diese Politiker und ihre Partei braucht man ja nicht zu wählen.
Währet den Anfängen,demnächst kommen vieleicht Computer im Allgemeinen auf den Index,wie alles andere....
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Anyma (11. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sorry aber als ich diesen Post gelesen habe musste ich erstmal lachen! Ich finde es absolut lächerlich was die da schreiben. Wo ist WOW brutal? Man sieht keinerlei Blut oder Gliedmaßen fliegen. Die Monster die sterben fallen einfach um und lösen sich dann auf. Nicht einmal die Waffen treffen das Ziel sichtbar. Die Zauber sind lieb animiert und fliegen auf das Ziel und ziehen dem nur Leben ab. Man sieht schließlich nicht beim Feuerbrand eines Hexers wie einem Monster das Fleisch von der Haut brennt und nur noch Knochen zurück bleiben als Beispiel. Dann sollten Sie lieber die Egoshooter als brutal hinstellen. Das ist wenigstens ein Genre welches auch teilweise brutal ist. Ein süßes MMO in Form von Comicgrafik ist wohl kaum brutal. Ich kann mich da nur an Titel wie Quake oder Doom erinnern die recht brutal sind. Selbst CS ist brutaler wie WOW. Meinen die echt mit so einer Meldung den Marktführer zu gefährden? Das ich nicht lache!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (11. September 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Man sollte es nicht herunterspielen.
> WoW ist nunmal eines der brutalsten Spiele auf dem Markt.
> Wo sonst werden so viele Eichhörnchen sinnlos (keine EP) erschlagen und/oder gequält?




Eichhörnchen werden nicht sinnlos gekillt. Man kann daran Kürschnerei bis Skill50 trainieren......


----------



## Tante V (11. September 2008)

ja ich finde auch wir sollten Illidan ab jetzt totkuscheln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und nurnoch auf rosa ponys durch den hundertmorgenwald reiten wo wir mit puh bär und mickimous karotten anpflanzen ..... -.-


@"typisch Bayern": ich bin Bayer und glaubt mir: *Wir sind nicht alle so!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (11. September 2008)

Das die Probleme eher in den Familien/Schulen zu suchen sind sollte jedem klar sein... für so beschränkt halte ich nichtmal die bayrischen Politiker das sie das nicht wissen. 

Ich hatte mal einen Bericht bei SternTV gesehen wo ein "Experte" meinte das Spiele wie CounterStrike durchaus zu Amokläufen beitragen. Da dachte ich mir nur "wo hat der Typ seinen Abschluss in Psychologie/Sozialpädagogik gemacht?" o_O

Nachdem UnrealTournament auf dem Index gelandet ist wurde ja auch bei CounterStrike "getestet" ob es auf den Index kommen sollte. Das ging aber daneben wegen dem "Teamspiel" das benötigt wird um im dem Spiel was erreichen zu können. UT hat derartiges zwar auch, aber eben den sogenannten DeathMatch Modus wo man sich "sinnlos" gegenseitig abknallt.

Wenn World of Warcraft nun auf gleiche Stufe mit UT und Co. gestellt wird, dann kann man auch bald Super Mario verbieten. Man tötet ja bei Super Mario auch Fantasiewesen um sein eigenes Überleben zu sichern.

Selbigs gilt für sämtliche Online-Games sowie offline Rollenspiele wie Gothic, Oblivion und Co.

Das einzige logische Ziel der Politik kann demnach nur Ablenkung sein. Leider ist (vorallem das Bundesland Bayern) ein Teil der deutshcen Bevölkerung dermaßen konservativ eingestellt das diese Leute das unterstützen (teilweiße auch vorrangig die ältere Bevölkerung). Daher werden derartige vorgehensweißen in Deutschland leider immer anklang und Gehör finden...

Ähnlich wie mit Vorurteilen bestimmten Randgruppen gegenüber. Diese resultieren meist auch aus Unwissenheit und der nicht vorhandenen Motivation mal hinter die Medienberichte zu gucken.

Von einem Spiel geht keine Gefahr aus solange die spielende Person psychisch "ok" ist und Realität und Fiktion voneinander abgrenzen kann. Gibt genug Menschen die das nicht können. Warum tut man da nichts gegen sondern will ein Symptom und nicht die Ursache bekämpfen? Warscheinlich weil sich Sympton leichter bekämpft...

Ich frage mich was solche Politiker tun würden wenn 75% Deutschlands aufstehen würde und lauthals ihnen entgegenschreit "Das ist eine Lüge!".


----------



## Tante V (11. September 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was solche Politiker tun würden wenn 75% Deutschlands aufstehen würde und lauthals ihnen entgegenschreit "Das ist eine Lüge!".



*träum* sowas würde mein Herz höher schlagen lassen *schmacht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (11. September 2008)

Drymon schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde
> 
> Ich frage mich wie es aussehen würde, wenn wiedermal eine minderbemittelte Flitschbirne Amok läuft und vorher WoW gespielt hat?
> 
> ...





 /sign


----------



## Segojan (11. September 2008)

In der Pressemitteilung, die momentan auf der bpv Seite abgerufen werden kann, steht nichts mehr von WoW. Offensichtlich erste Anzeichen eines Lerneffekts...

Das schöne ist, dass das Internet nichts vergisst. Die Google Suche "schmidt sibler pressekonferenz" fördert problemlos das Original zutage.


----------



## Mäuserich (11. September 2008)

Ich bin durchaus dafür bestimmte Spiele Kindern & Jungendlichen nicht zugänglich zu machen. Z.B. halte ich die GTA - Reihe (ab Teil 3) für problematisch da dort sehr realitätsnah Gewalt und Kriminalität ausgeführt wird; aber auch durchaus das eine oder andere weiter Spiel hat nichts in Kinderhänden verloren. Ich denke (und da werden hier alle mit mir einer Meinung sein) das WoW für jemanden der ein halbwegs gefestigtes Leben hat abstrakt genung ist das einen die sehr milde Gewaltdarstellung (es wird ja durchaus gekämpft/getötet aber grausaum o.ä. kann man das ja beim besten Willen nicht nennen) nicht beeinflusst. Natürlich ist ein gewisses Suchtpotential gegeben, das sollte meiner Meinung nach aber nicht das Problem der Regierung sein, vor allem da es auch Erwachsene genau so betrifft wie Jugendliche.

Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung das es wesentlich grössere Gräultaten im alltäglichem Leben gibt die nicht nur nicht gegen Gesetzte verstossen sondern vom Gesetzgeber gezielt gefördert werden (Stichwort: Suventionen) wie z.B. Massentierhaltung und das anschliessende abschlachten tausender Tiere und das täglich. Sind da "Killerspiele" wirklich so schlimm?

Allgemein kann ich auch nur noch einmal das sagen was bereits hier viele vor mir gesagt haben: es ist Wahlkampf und da kramt man gerne mal ein (in der allgemeinen Bevölkerung) schlagkräftiges Thema raus mit dem man locker ein paar Extra-Stimmen machen kann und das ohne grossen Aufwand und das diese Forderungen eben wegen der Umstrukturierung des Jugendschutzgesetztes und dem starken wirtschaftlichem Faktor den PC-/Videospiele mittlerweile darstellen eh nicht dursetzbar ist, also viel Lärm um nichts!


----------



## Sleepysimon (11. September 2008)

Garrr schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung:
> 
> hahahahahha *atom rofl* ihr seit ja alle noobs die meinen Pc spiele sind schlecht...  verbietet doch gleich SEX XD



Du wirst lachen, aber das war vor einem Jahr auch schon ein aktuelles Thema, dass sie Geschlechtsverkehr unter Jugendlichen verbieten wollen.

Bzw. ein 18 Jähriger nicht mehr mit seiner 17 Jährigen Freundin Intimen Kontakt haben darf.


----------



## Miss Mojo (11. September 2008)

Viel "gefährlicher" finde ich die tatsächliche Suchtgefahr des Spiels als der Killerwahn. Oder wie immer die Bayern das bezeichen wollen.

Ich bin ein erwachsener Mensch und stehe im Berufsleben, trotzdem hab auch ich schon mal die Kiste nicht ausschalten können weil es doch sooo gut war.

Nun, bei mir steht halt nicht Mama um 12 auf der Matte und meckert rum, dass ich den Rechner ausmachen soll und das ja immer schlimmer wird.

Erwachsene Menschen übernehmen Verantwortung für sich selbst - Jugendliche schätzen manche Dinge halt noch etwas anders ein. Haben wir aber alle so gemacht. 

Die Argumentation an sich finde ich überzogen, habe von den konsevativen Bayen aber auch nichts anderes erwartet. Das deren Enkelkinder Death Metal hören, CS zocken oder sich an der Bushaltestelle betrinken kriegen sie halt nicht mit. Aber was kriegen Politiker schon vom echten Leben mit, mal ganz ehrlich?

Wenn schon eine Einschränkung vorgenommen werden soll, dann doch bitte eher so wie in China - da gibt es dann ab einer gewissen Stundenzahl weniger oder keine EP / Ehre was auch immer mehr.

PS: Man stell sich die Quests im Startgebiet vor: Sammel 5 glänzende Äpfel für Farindel irgendwas. Oh man - das ist mir zu hart. Da lieber Sims spielen, da kann es höchstens brennen oder die Frau stirbt weil ich sie nicht hab essen lassen oder die Sozialarbeiter holen einem die Kinder weg weil man ein Haus ohne Tür und Klo gebaut hat. HAch, das ist irgendwie viel friedlicher.


----------



## AmunRha (11. September 2008)

Gestern hat jemand ne passende Metapher dazu geschrieben;

"Blinde reden über Farben".........mehr als nur zutreffend


----------



## Komakomi (11. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    <--- alles viel gewalttätiger als wow.... wird buffed damit illegal??? NEIN.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. September 2008)

Ich frag mich manchmal, wofür diese ganzen Altersempfehlungen übrhaupt noch gut sein sollen wenn eh alles "gewalttätige" (wenns um den Willen einiger Politiker geht) verboten werden sollen? Wenn die der Meinung sind WoW wäre zu brutal, dann sollen sie es doch einfach auf 18 raufstufen. 
Aber selbst das würde denen nicht reichen wie man ja z.B. immer wieder bei Filmen feststellen muß. Wozu gibt es überhaupt noch so "Vereine" wie die FSK??? Sie urteilen über Filme für Erwachsene und verlangen Schnitte wenns "zu heftig" wird. Aber sollte man als ERWACHSENER nicht für sich selbst entscheiden dürfen wieviel Gewalt, Brutalität und Blut man ertragen kann???

Leider haben ja auch die jüngsten dank des Internets und fleißiger Freunde mittlerweile Zugriff auf FSK18-Zeugs, aber das ist ja kaum die Schuld von Filmemachern, Spieleentwicklern oder der Erwachsenen, für die diese Filme/Spiele gemacht werden. Anstatt immer gleich ein Verbot solcher Medien zu fordern sollten sich die Moralapostel mal lieber Gedanken um bessere Kontrollen machen.

Aber in diesen Entscheidungsrunden sitzen wahrscheinlich eh nur Leute die schon stark auf die Rente zugehen und eher Freunde von Heintje-Filmen sind und für die Heavy Metal immer noch Satansmusik ist. Solche Entscheidungen sollte man nicht den Generationen überlassen, die von dieser ganzen Materie wahrscheinlich null Ahnung haben. Aber in Deutschland muß man sich halt auch als Erwachsener bevormunden lassen.



Gangatwo schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mal wieder Amok läuft sagen alle: "Böse Killerspiele." Aber wenn wieder jemand Holzklötze von ner Autobahnbrücke schmeißt schreit keiner: " Böses Tetris."
> Naja hoffe einfach mal das das aussagekräftig genug ist.


Der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn mal wieder ein 14-jähriger eine 9-jährige vergewaltigt schreit auch niemand nach einem Verbot von Pornos... aber das ist ja auch NICHTS im Vergleich dazu, wenn ´ne Pixel-Kuh einen Pixel-Zwerg verkloppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (11. September 2008)

Miss schrieb:


> Nun, bei mir steht halt nicht Mama um 12 auf der Matte und meckert rum, dass ich den Rechner ausmachen soll und das ja immer schlimmer wird.


Manchmal würde ich mir das zurückwünschen...
Wenn meine Frau um 11Uhr sagt, ich soll ins Bett kommen und ich dann sage: "Schatz, in 5 Minuten" und es wird dann wieder ne halbe Stunde draus ist der Ärger wesentlich schlimmer als 'damals' bei meinen Eltern.


----------



## Traklar (11. September 2008)

Supi wenn WoW brutal ist, dann ist ein Barbie Spiel ab 18 und zensiert.....die wissen nur alle nicht über was die reden.


----------



## Flooza (11. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> omg *kopf an die Stirn klatscht* -



das würd ich gern mal sehen wie das geht xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (11. September 2008)

Hallo erstmal, 
ihr solltet dieses ernste Thema nicht ins lächerliche ziehen. Zum Beispiel die Medienlandschaft sollte sehr wohl überdacht werden. 
Ich will das am Beispiel des letzten Sonntag vormitags verdeutlichen: 
Während ich so schön mein Frühstück im Bett genieße und durch die TV-Landschaft zappe, finde ich eine Sendung, welche aus mehreren Kurzfilmen bestand. Ich möchte euch drei der unzähligen Gewaltszenen schildern: 
1. aus nächster Nähe wird einem mit einem Schrotgewehr in den Kopf geschossen, welcher dann in Großaufnahme gezeigt wurde. 
2. mit übelster Butalität wurde jemand mit einer Bratpfanne bewußtlos geschlagen. 
3. mittels Nahrungsmitteln getarnter Sprengstoff wurde zur Verletzung eines anderen verwendet. 

UND SO ETWAS ZUR BESTEN KINDERFERNSEHZEIT, mir wurde Übel. 


Die Sendung hieß Bugs Bunny and Friends, müßt ihr euch mal ansehen, 
schrecklich.... 

[Ironie off]

Gruß Snif


----------



## Slavery (11. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hey, bitte keine pauschalisierte Diskretitierung eines gesamten Bundeslandes und dessen Einwohner, wegen Aussagen der Führungsschiene.



Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Armes Deutschland, unsre Politik is einfach fürn A... egal in welcher Hinsicht...


----------



## [DM]Zottel (11. September 2008)

Das Leben ist im Allgemeinen viel zu gewaltätig und gehört komplett verboten. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Schnuckelche (11. September 2008)

Falls es noch keiner geschrieben hat:

Der BPV hat eben einen Rückzieher gemacht und entschuldigt sich für seinen Vergleich, WoW sei ein Killerspiel.

Quelle:
http://www.bpv.de/service/presse/2008/presse09092008.htm

[attachment=4747:simpsons...on_haha2.jpg]

Ligrü.Schnuck.


----------



## Segojan (11. September 2008)

Auf der BPV Seite ist jetzt übrigens folgendes zu lesen:

(Zitat)
In der Pressemiteilung vom 09.09.2009 ist uns ein Fehler unterlaufen: „World of Warcraft“ ist natürlich kein Beispiel eines für  besondere Brutalität bekannten Spiels und nicht vergleichbar mit Shootern wie etwa „Counterstrike“ oder „Manhunt“.  – Danke für die zugesandten Hinweise auf dieses Versehen! – 
(Zitat Ende)

Anscheinend ist bei besagtem Verein auch die Praxis in, erst zu schießen und hinterher Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## snif07 (11. September 2008)

"In der Pressemiteilung vom 09.09.2009 ist uns ein Fehler unterlaufen: „World of Warcraft“ ist natürlich kein Beispiel eines für  besondere Brutalität bekannten Spiels und nicht vergleichbar mit Shootern wie etwa „Counterstrike“ oder „Manhunt“.  – Danke für die zugesandten Hinweise auf dieses Versehen! – "

Da sieht man dass die Politiker keinen Plan haben

frei nach dem Motto "erst denken, dann posten"


----------



## Garafdîr (11. September 2008)

Was für ein blödsin! Die sollten mal lieber so bestimmte Cenen in den Nachrichten verbieten. Hatte gestern noch in den Nachrichten gesehen gehabt, wie ein Ammi nen Mitbürger in einer U-Bahn , ohne grund mit einem Hammer eingeschlagen hatte. Genau das sind die sachen auf die die Jugentlichen drauf abfahren, aber die Videospiele gehören nicht dazu. Sch... Politiker, was wollen die uns noch verbiten und aufs Auge drücken?! Luft Steuer? Wetter Steuer? Mich nervt es voll an, das wir von solchen Leuten immer zuhören bekommen was wir sehen, lesen, hören uns spielen dürfen und was nich.


----------



## Cerb_Mann (11. September 2008)

AmunRha schrieb:


> Gestern hat jemand ne passende Metapher dazu geschrieben;
> 
> "Blinde reden über Farben".........mehr als nur zutreffend



OH WIE WAHR!!! Da hat jemand mal wieder so recht.

mfg


----------



## Gameropa (11. September 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> frei nach dem Motto "erst denken, dann posten"



ich **denke** mal, das es  "erst posten dann denken"  heißen müßte.

Diese revidierte Mitteilung zeigt doch, das der Verein sich im Grunde garnicht mit den Spielen auseinander gesetzt hat. Einfach mal was behaupten, denn irgendwas wird schon hängen bleiben.

Ich behaupte dies jetzt mal !!  Ist aber auch meine Meinung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (11. September 2008)

wurde längst wieder zurückgenommen....
aber deren Argumentation im allgemeinen ist einseitig, veraltet und nicht sachlich..
"den fernseher verdrängt hat" hust... war fernseher jetzt besser? oder feruen sie sich das das so ist? unklar
und vieles weiteres... schön um den brei herum formuliert. mein lieber Herr gesagns...ähhh Philologenverband.


----------



## DayPig (11. September 2008)

Das habe ich gestern abend noch dem Verein geschreiben:

Es tut mir leid ihnen Mitteilen zu müssen das sie sich mit dieser Pressemitteilung nur Spott zogen haben.
Ich dachte bei ihnen Sitzen Leute mit Verstand und Inteligenz. 

Aber leider haben sie mit dieser Mitteilung nur bewissen das sie auf einer Politschen und Medialen Welle mit Schwimmen OHNE das sie Schwimmen können. Ich sage auch nicht das ihr Verband ein haufen Affen sind weil ich es nicht weiss somit Urteile ich nicht darüber ohne mir SELBER ein Bild davon zu machen. 

Wenn man ihre Pressemitteilung aber liest geht klar hervor das sie keine Ahnung von World of Warcraft oder andre PC Spiele haben. Ihr Motto sollte Lauten mit PC Spielen setzte ich mich nicht auseinander und somit sind sie Böse weil ich weis nichts darüber. Was der Mensch nicht kennt wird schnell Böse. 

Traurig das sie etwas mit dem Schulwesen in Deutschland zu tun haben. Wenn man das Liest kann man sich schon gut vorstellen warum es mit Deutschen Schulen bergab geht. Den von Leute die nichts neues Lernen wollen kriegt man auch nichts Beigebracht.

Das ist die Antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXX,

in der Pressemiteilung vom 09.09.2009 ist uns ein Fehler unterlaufen: „World of Warcraft“ ist natürlich kein Beispiel eines für  besondere Brutalität bekannten Spiels und nicht vergleichbar mit Shootern wie etwa „Counterstrike“ oder „Manhunt“.  – Danke für die zugesandten Hinweise auf dieses Versehen! – 

Anbei unsere entsprechend korrigierte Pressemitteilung



Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Peter Missy



Pressesprecher des bpv


----------



## Bierzelthocker (11. September 2008)

Dieser Verband macht einfach nur PR-Arbeit. Mit welchem Spiel würden sie schneller in die Schlagzeilen kommen als mit WoW?


----------



## Eddishar (11. September 2008)

Solange die Deutsche Regierung nicht den *aufgrund seiner Brutalität berüchtigten* amerikanischen Präsidenten George W. Bush verbieten läßt - oder zumindest boykottiert - fang ich gar nicht erst an, mir so einen Scheiß durchzulesen.


----------



## abe15 (11. September 2008)

Sie heulen doch nur rum...
Überlegt nurmal wie ein Killerspieleverbot der deutschen Wirtschaft schaden würde. Allein schon für Blizzard bzw WoW gibt es HUNDERTE Angestelle (Medienassistenten, Kundenservice, Callcenter, Gm´s und und und)
Bei einem Verbot könnten viele deutsche Entwickler dichtmachen. Die Arbeitslosenzahl würde sich um Tausende erhöhen. Sowas ist schlichtweg unverantwortbar!
Achja, es würde nicht nur Entwickler betreffen, ich rede hier von allem was mit der Branche zu tun hat. Beispiele: Die GC, Europas GRÖßTE Spielemesse, würde es nicht mehr geben, die finanziellen Verluste grade auch für die Stadt Leipzig wären katastrophal.
Was ist mit den ganzen Spieleredaktionen? buffed.de pcgames.de und wie sie alle heißen. Allle Magazine würden dicht machen müssen.

Ich denke, man versucht hier nur einen Sündenbock zu finden. Dafür das sich Menschen Waffen kaufen und damit Schaden anrichten kann kein Pc Spiel verantwortlich sein. Was ist nur mit der immer schlechteren Arbeitssituation? In Sachen Stundenlöhnen liegt Deutschland europaweit an 2. Letzter stelle!
Es gibt immer mehr Steuererhöhungen, wie soll sich der Durchschnittsbürger das noch leisten? Es gibt, durch Studien belegt, immer weniger zum leben.
Denkt keiner daran das solche Umstände manche Menschen schlichtweg zermürben, sie psychisch so zerstören, das sie keinen anderen Ausweg mehr sehen als Gewalt zuzufügen?
Und nun will man uns, der größten Spielecommunity (WoW --> 10 Millionen Spieler) der Welt, vorwerfen das wäre unsere Schuld?

So etwas kann nicht sein, das darf es nicht geben. Ich werde Kämpfen, für meine Spiele. Und ich wette mit euch, außer "Gewalt in spielen macht Menschen böse" hat man noch nie eine andere Argumentation von Seiten der Politik gehört. Wieviele Gegenargumente finden wir? Ich habe Hunderte!
Es gibt 10 Millionen Menschen die WoW spielen, wieviele Menschen gibt es, die Egoshooter, oder allgemein Spiele spielen die "brutaler" sind als WoW?
Nochmal 10 Millionen? 50 Millionen? Vielleicht mehr? Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich möchte an dieser Stelle die Gegensprecher der sogenannten "Killerspiele" fragen, was glauben sie, wieviele dieser Menschen sind jemals gewalttätig geworden?
Klar erfassen kann man diese Zahl nicht, aber sie ist minimal gering. Und jetzt will man wirklich sagen, Computerspiele würden garantieren, das früher oder später jeder Mensch einmal austickt? Sie, meine Damen und Herren, versuchen uns immer weiter einzuschränken, obwohl wir sie, im Sinne des Parlaments dafür auserkoren haben UNS zu vertreten? Ist das der Dank?
Nein, sowas kann nicht sein. Es darf nicht sein.
Liebes buffed.de Team, Liebe Community, ich danke euch fürs Lesen und hoffe ich konnte etwas bewegen.

Grüße, abe15


----------



## snif07 (11. September 2008)

Gameropa schrieb:


> ich **denke** mal, das es  "erst posten dann denken"  heißen müßte.
> 
> Diese revidierte Mitteilung zeigt doch, das der Verein sich im Grunde garnicht mit den Spielen auseinander gesetzt hat. Einfach mal was behaupten, denn irgendwas wird schon hängen bleiben.
> 
> Ich behaupte dies jetzt mal !!  Ist aber auch meine Meinung.




Damit wollte ich sagen dass die Politiker "erst denken und dann posten sollten"

Hast mich wohl falsch verstanden oder ich habs nicht ausreichend formuliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (11. September 2008)

Ich sehe es schon.
Unsere Nachbarländer reiben sich schon die Hände und der Schwarzmarkt wird ein neues Blühendes Zeitalter bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber unsere Politik denkt nur kurzfristig und nicht längerfristig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Um ehrlich zu sein, ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen, die EU wird bestimmt eine Klagewelle aussenden...
Wenn nicht, kauf ich mir WoW aufm Schwarzmarkt und dazu noch nen Tütchen Graß, wenn ich schon beim Dealer bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurok (11. September 2008)

Yukuzu schrieb:


> WTF?!?!?! WoW verbieten?!?!?!
> 
> Wenn ich mal amok laufen sollte mach ich es so:
> 
> ...



Ja allerdings, das ist eine sehr lustige Vorstellung. Vielleicht fangen sie dann mal an dran zu denken das es überhaupt nichts mit Spielen zu tun hat. Vllt führen sie auch einen Führerschein fürs Zocken ein xD wo man 1 Monat jede Woche zur Sycho Tante muss die dir dann Brutale Szenen zeigt wo Menschen abgeschlachtet werden und die dich dann fragt: Und was empfinden sie dabei? xD Whooosa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (11. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bäume zu töten ist viel schlimmer als Virtuelle Pixelmännchen weg zuballern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lasset uns die Stiftung "Ein Herz für Brokkoli" gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für weniger gewalt gegen pflanzen in fantasie welten^^


----------



## woethe (11. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

zunächst mal danke an alle die zu meiner Mail was gesagt haben, freut mich das es scheinbar doch relativ gut angekommen ist.

Aber nun etwas zu den Leuten die sagen das die vom Philologenverband nichts zu sagen haben:

Was die machen ist Meinungsbildung bei der Bevölkerung und von daher haben sie sehr wohl was zu sagen. Auch wenn die nicht direkt in der Politik mitmischen haben sie trotzdem Einfluss. Was der bpv hier vertritt ist nämlich die Aussage der CSU in Bayern die damit eindeutig im Wahlkampf mitmischt mit diesem Thema, also geht vom bpv hier ein wesentlich größerer Einfluss aus als viele hier behaupten.

Auf meine Mail wurde erstaunlicherweise relativ schnell reagiert und ich erhielt schon heute morgen, nachdem ich gestern Nacht die Mail geschrieben habe ein Antwort. In dieser Antwort wird sich für das "Versehen" entschuldigt, aber lest selbst:

________________
Sehr geehrter Herr H.,
in der Pressemiteilung vom 09.09.2009 ist uns ein Fehler unterlaufen: „World of Warcraft“ ist natürlich kein Beispiel eines für  besondere Brutalität bekannten Spiels und nicht vergleichbar mit Shootern wie etwa „Counterstrike“ oder „Manhunt“.  – Danke für die zugesandten Hinweise auf dieses Versehen! – 
Anbei unsere entsprechend korrigierte Pressemitteilung

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Peter Missy
Pressesprecher des bpv
_________________

Was mich jedoch irgendwie enttäuscht ist die Tatsache das man als Kritiker mal wieder mit einer vordefinierten Mail abgefertigt wird und zu den Dingen die ich geschrieben habe keinerlei Stellung bezogen wird. Ebenso enttäuscht es mich das der Mann dem wir diese Äußerung zu verdanken haben sich dazu nicht äußert sondern man vom Pressesprecher abgespeist wird.

Zusätzlich möchte ich mich noch für meine beiden Fehler bei PvE und der Herkunft von Blizzard entschuldigen, ich denke allerdings das die beiden Punkte nicht wirklich die Aussage meiner Mail verfälschen. Vielen Dank für die Hinweise dazu.

Anbei findet ihr die korrigierte Pressemitteilung des bpv zu dem Vorfall.

[Edit: Hatte nicht gesehen das jemand schon die passende Mail gepostet hat.]


----------



## Othar Nuruva (11. September 2008)

Ich muss meine Meinung zu dem Thema auch noch loswerden.

Ich zerlege den Bericht mal nach und nach:

&#8222;_Wir beobachten das [der Computer] selbst bei jungen Schülern den Fernseher als Leitmedium vielfach schon verdrängt hat_.&#8220;
Stimmt soweit, für mich auch verständlich, mir macht es mehr Spaß, auf das Geschehen einwirken zu können, statt &#8222;nur zuzusehen&#8220;

&#8222;_Als Lehrer sind wir aber immer wieder erschrocken darüber, dass viele Kinder und Jugendliche&#8230; den im Internet lauernden und durch brutale PC-Spiele drohenden Gefahren aber völlig arglos und unbedarft gegenüberstehen_&#8220;
Hier fängst an, interessant zu werden. Eigentlich gibt es doch genügend Möglichkeiten, vor allem seitens der Eltern, den Zugriff auf &#8222;brutale PC-Spiele&#8220; und sonstige Internetinhalte einzuschränken. Aber vor allem: man muss die Kindern/Jugendlichen doch aufklären, sie auf die Gefahren hinweisen, um eben das &#8222;arglose und unbedarfte Gegenüberstehen&#8220; zu vermeiden. Wenn die Erziehungsberechtigten auf ihr Schützlinge achten, sollte eine solche Situation doch gar nicht auftreten können.

&#8222;_Schulische Aufklärung kann nicht alle Gefahren `wegpädagogisieren´_&#8220;
Auch wieder verständlich, siehe oben, Hauptlast liegt bei den Eltern

&#8222;_Flankierend brauchen wir ein gesetzliches Verbot&#8230;besonders brutaler und Menschenverachtender Pc-Spiele_&#8220;
Wenn man jetzt zu dem &#8222;Verbot&#8220; noch ein &#8222;für Kinder und Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren&#8220; dazuschreiben würde, würde ich voll und ganz dahinter stehen. Betonen aber: &#8222;BESONDERS brutal&#8230;&#8220; und da scheiden sich wohl die Geister, was den nun &#8222;brutal&#8220;, &#8222;besonders brutal&#8220; oder eben &#8222;harmlos&#8220; ist. Und: eine solche Schutzvorrichtung haben wir doch schon: die USK. (dazu später noch mehr)

&#8222;_Denn sie gefährden die individuelle Entwicklung junger Menschen und erhöhen nachgewiesenermaßen die Gefahr, dass labile Jugendliche auch im realen Leben auf Muster der gewalttätigen Konfliktlösung zurückgreifen_&#8220;
Dass sie die Gefahr erhöhen sehe ich nicht als nachgewiesen. Einige Wissenschaftler sprechen ja auch von positiven Effekten der PC-Spiele (auch der &#8222;Killerspiele&#8220. Zu den &#8222;labilen Jugendlichen&#8220; würde ich sagen: wenn sich die Eltern um ihr Kind kümmern, würde sie eine solche negative Beeinflussung bemerken&#8230; aber da wiederhole ich mich nur. Wenn man von den Eltern / Erziehern (Lehrer) kein gutes Vorbild in Sachen Konfliktlösung bekommt, woher denn dann?

&#8222;_Die [USK] stünde in einem Interessenkonflikt und würde zugunsten der Spiele-Hersteller urteilen_&#8220;
Sehe ich ebenfalls anders. In Deutschland gibt es doch den(/einen der härtesten) Jugendschutz, wollen sie den etwa noch höher schrauben? Ich kenne einige Spiele, und bei keinem wäre mir eine &#8222;zu lasche&#8220; Bewertung seitens der USK aufgefallen. Außer vielleicht, wenn man es auf ganz bestimme Inhalte bezieht. Zum Beispiel könnte man WoW auch eine &#8222;ab 16&#8220; Freigabe geben, mit der Begründung, das man im Spiel auch auf Skelette (Zombies, Geister sowie diese Fleischigen, aufgeblähten Kreaturen, deren Name mir gerade nicht einfällt) trifft, was manche wohl in die Kategorie &#8222;Horror&#8220; abdriften lassen kann. Gegenargument wäre dabei allerdings die doch sehr putzige Comicgrafik. Und da muss dann eben die USK entschieden, was überwiegt.

&#8222;_Der BPV schreibt, dass ´Schätzungen zufolge (&#8230 alleine mit dem beliebten wie aufgrund seiner Brutalität berüchtigten Marktführer &#8222;WoW&#8220; jährlich rund eine Milliarde Dollar Umsatz erzielt würde._&#8220;
Das Unterstrichene weglassen und es gäbe bei weitem keine so heftige Reaktion in den Foren.
Bis zu diesem Satz war ich der Meinung, dass die Lehrer zwar etwas übertreiben, aber im Grunde doch noch wissen, was sie sagen. Nach diesem Satz musste ich erstmal lachen. Und dann dachte ich: nicht schon wieder solche völlig aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptungen, Panikmache und wie man es noch beschreiben kann&#8230; das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. &#8222;Für seine Brutalität berüchtigt&#8220;&#8230; selbst wenn es man wenigen Stellen wirklich brutal sein sollte (mir ist bislang in meiner kurzen Zeit nichts Gravierendes aufgefallen), berüchtigt ist WoW auf keinen Fall.

WoW als &#8222;Killerspiel&#8220;  einzustufen finde ich ja schon ziemlich komisch, aber da die Hauptaufgabe nun mal aus töten (von Tieren bis zu &#8222;menschlichen Gegenspielern&#8220 besteht, ist es noch verständlich. 


Ich weiß, inzwischen wurde der letzte Teil (der mit WoW) Rauseditiert. Aber alleine, das er schon so bestanden hat, zeigt, das die Leute wohl wenig Ahnung haben&#8230; 
übrigens ist mir aufgefallen das: 
/Gehässigkeit on 
Die Leute nicht mal wissen, in welcher Zeit wir leben&#8230; oder ist schon 2009?
/Gehässigkeit off

und jetzt wieder viel Spaß mit einem (leider) doch nicht brutalen WoW.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (11. September 2008)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> Dieser Verband macht einfach nur PR-Arbeit. Mit welchem Spiel würden sie schneller in die Schlagzeilen kommen als mit WoW?



Wie man sieht haben sie es eindeutig geschafft. (Fast) alle regen sich jetzt hier darüber auf und dieser Artikel ist in aller Munde.

Sicherlich ist WoW kein "Killerspiel" wie es z.B. jeder Ego-Shooter angeblich sein soll. Wie schon viel zu oft gesagt, aber meistens nie richtig registriert, hängt es immer von dem Menschen ab, der ein Spiel spielt. Leider wird immer nur verallgemeinert. Wenn man danach geht müsste man auch jedes andere Spiel verbieten, bei dem man auch virtuelle Gegner töten kann. Darunter fällt dann auch jedes Strategiespiel bei dem man seine Armee auf andere Spieler hetzt. Bye Bye WC, C&C, Starcraft etc. Oder wer kennt nicht noch das gute, alte Dungeon Keeper? Wie gerne habe ich die Gegner im Kerker gefoltert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem würde ich es nie im RL machen. Auch das müsste man dann verbieten. Meiner Meinung nach.

Ich bin kein Fan von Ego-Shootern und allzu realistischem Gemetzel am Computer. Von daher finde ich die comichafte Grafik von WoW einfach nur klasse. Aber dennoch ich der Meinung, dass die Diskussion über vermeintliche Killerspiele vollkommen übertrieben ist.


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2008)

**UPDATE**
Der bayerische Philologenverband hat heute die Pressemitteilung vom 10.09 korrigiert. Heute schneite bei unseren Kollegen von pcgames.de eine Korrektur der Mitteilung herein. Darin heißt es: "*World of Warcraft* ist natürlich kein Beispiel eines für besondere Brutalität bekannten Spiels und nicht vergleichbar mit Ego-Shootern wie *Counter-Strike* oder *[in Deutschland verbotenes Spiel]*."

Quelle und komplette News auf:
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,659578/News/Baye...ussionsabseits/


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. September 2008)

Kaum sind Wahlen wird mal wieder aus einem Gnom-Pups ein Kodo-Schiß gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nicht zum ersten und ganz sicher noch lange nicht zum letzen Mal... die nächste Wahl kommt bestimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (11. September 2008)

haha, nein wirklich wie soll man diese Politiker ernst nehmen wenn sie überhaupt nicht wissen wovon sie da eigendlich sprechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> **UPDATE**
> Der bayerische Philologenverband hat heute die Pressemitteilung vom 10.09 korrigiert. Heute schneite bei unseren Kollegen von pcgames.de eine Korrektur der Mitteilung herein. Darin heißt es: "*World of Warcraft* ist natürlich kein Beispiel eines für besondere Brutalität bekannten Spiels und nicht vergleichbar mit Ego-Shootern wie *Counter-Strike* oder *[in Deutschland verbotenes Spiel]*."
> 
> Quelle und komplette News auf:
> http://www.pcgames.de/aid,659578/News/Baye...ussionsabseits/




Jetzt hab ich mir grade schon ne schicke Schule rausgesucht, nun muss ich alles wieder rückgängig machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiss einer, wie kulant die russische Mafia bei der Stornierung von Waffenkäufen ist. Ich will mein Geld wieder.


----------



## Mab773 (11. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> **UPDATE**
> Der bayerische Philologenverband hat heute die Pressemitteilung vom 10.09 korrigiert. Heute schneite bei unseren Kollegen von pcgames.de eine Korrektur der Mitteilung herein. Darin heißt es: "*World of Warcraft* ist natürlich kein Beispiel eines für besondere Brutalität bekannten Spiels und nicht vergleichbar mit Ego-Shootern wie *Counter-Strike* oder *[in Deutschland verbotenes Spiel]*."
> 
> Quelle und komplette News auf:
> http://www.pcgames.de/aid,659578/News/Baye...ussionsabseits/


lol @ update...
hahahah...ich musste echt lachen.... ich lag auf dem boden vor lachen....mein gott xD
die habens total drauf, die leute, die nicht mal so nen spiel angerührt haben und sich über solche spiele aufregen.
edit:


Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mir grade schon ne schicke Schule rausgesucht, nun muss ich alles wieder rückgängig machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol, ymmd


----------



## DrKnievel (11. September 2008)

Was ich auch besonders toll finde an dieser Korrektur ist, dass sie sich auf Spiele beziehen, die entweder ab 18 sind, oder sogar in Deutschland verboten sind.
Was interessiert das? An die Spiele kommen "Kinder" höchstens dran, wenn ihre Eltern mit Scheuklappen durchs Leben laufen und sich nicht dafür interessieren, was ihre Kinder in ihrer Freizeit machen.

Malwieder wird ein gesellschaftliches Problem einfach mal eben mir nichts dir nichts auf ein "neues" Medium geschoben. Wer soll denn großartig schuld sein? Politiker? Eltern? Fernsehen? Neiiin. Natürlich der Computer.


Bei solchen Aussagen vergeht einem echt die Lust zu wählen. Denn egal welche Partei - irgendwelche Flachpfeifen werden sich immer zu solchen undurchdachten Aussagen hinreißen lassen. Und leider wird in Bayern wohl auf ewig die CSU die Landtagswahlen gewinnen - weis der Teufel wieso. Bei uns in München hat sie keine Chance gehabt. Aber bevor den Landtag eine andere Partei als die CSU regiert fallen Silvester und Weihnachten wohl auf den gleichen Tag.


----------



## Laxera (11. September 2008)

daran sieht man wieder einmal:

lehrer uninformierte fachidioten sind (zumindest die mehrzahl! ich meine ich kenne genug die es nicht sind....aber die meisten haben doch keine ahnung! genau wie politiker. ich meine ich muss es wissen: mein vater ist lehrer (eigentlich studierter betriebswirt ^^) und kennt sich voll mit PC sachen aus (betreut sein schulnetzwerk seit über 10 jahren fast allein) - was die meisten lehrer auch nicht tun - aber von spielen hat er ja sowas von keine ahnung. ich meine ich kenne jetzt nicht alle games, aber shooter, strategie und rollenspiele (ok hier im moment nur WOW und Diablo 1 und 2) kenne ich doch die meisten. naja zurück zu den lehrern (auch mein dad) die wollen das man sich zu vielen sachen nur äußert wenn man ahnung hat (also was weiß ^^) aber sie selber wollen hier mit quatschen, wo jeder 12 jährige (oder noch eher: jeder 8 jährige) mehr ahnung hat als sie.....man informiert euch leute, dann diskutieren wir spieler auch gerne mit euch, ich meine, wie hab ich letzt in ner signatur gelesen:

20% der amokläufer spielen "killerspiele" (hasse den begriff, weil er der sache nicht gerecht wird und unprofessionalität zeigt....)
100% der amokläufer essen brot....LASST UNS BROT VERBIETEN....


=> ich meine das ist doch echt so, nur weil ein paar affen, die warsch. ohne spiel auch durchgedreht währen uns spieler in den dreck ziehen, werden wir verunglimpft und diskriminiert!


also nochmal: wenn wer gegen spiele ist, der sich informiert hat, dann soll er das! (denn dann kann er auch - und zwar richtig - seinen standpunkt vertreten, da es sicher auch sachen gibt, die gegen spiele sprechen!) hat er das aber nicht, soll er uns in ruhe lassen.

und noch was: eigentlich leben wir in nem staat der ZENSUR verbietet! aber ich lasse mich (weil ich meist nicht die wahl habe) täglich ZENSIEREN....was eigentlich gegen die VERFASSUNG ist!!! (soll nicht heißen das ich gegen jugendschutz oder so bin, aber: ich bin nicht mehr jugendlich, d.h. eigentlich dürfte ich alles sehen, aber ich kann nicht, weil der Staat Spiele verbietet (was Zensur in reinstform ist!) oder aber deren verkauf einschränkt!

mfg LAX
ps: werde nächste woche diesen PC-Games brief an meinen herren abgeordneten schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn ich bin es langsam leid, unter diesen regelungen, wie sie in Deutschland herrschen, zu leiden und dann auch noch die aussagen von ahnungslosen (politikern) zu dulden ohne mich dabei a) auf zu regen und b) etwas zu unternehmen!
pps: SPIELER DIESER WELT, VEREINIGT EUCH (ich meine selbst wenn nur 20 millionen leute in D spielen und sich zusammen tun, dann lässt sich damit sehr viel erreichen! - ob bei wahlen oder anders....sollten eine SPIELER-PARTEI gründen!)


----------



## Casionara (11. September 2008)

recht amüsant.
das sie ihre pressemitteilung nun geändert haben ist auch egal denn der geneigte Baubudenrülps und Stammtisch Opa hat die erstere gelesen und verstanden.
Wenn nun einer seiner Kinder/Enkel wow zockt und deswegen vielleicht 5min später zum essen runterkommt ist der tatbestand erfüllt und die herren Politiker müssen einfach recht haben und bekommen die stimme.
Ergo mission complete!
einfach um Bayern ne große mauer machen, die scheißen sich schon selber zu...


----------



## Laxera (11. September 2008)

NIX GEGEN BAYERN! (ich lebe da -.-...LEIDER -.- *schnüff*)


mfg LAX


----------



## Feremus (11. September 2008)

zum update giebt es nicht viel zu sagen ....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (11. September 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> NIX GEGEN BAYERN! (ich lebe da -.-...LEIDER -.- *schnüff*)
> 
> 
> mfg LAX



FRANKEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee, mal im Ernst - ich hab jetzt noch mal auf die Mail (ja, hab auch eine geschrieben gestern Abend) geantwortet
und mich nach den Gründen für den Sinneswandel erkundigt. Mal sehen, ob dann da noch was zurück kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phanix (11. September 2008)

Naja Filme werden hier als Kunst angesehen deswegen wird z.B in Indiana Jones das Hackenkreuz zensiert.
Sie erkennen filme als kunst spiele leider noch nicht das is das große problem und es wurde sogar bewiesen das
KILLERSPIELE  

aggresionen hab bauen.

punkt aus ich habe gesprochen 

MFG Phanix


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mir grade schon ne schicke Schule rausgesucht, nun muss ich alles wieder rückgängig machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mh , wenn du russisch kannst , ist das kein Problem - ansonsten bleibst du wohl auf der Ware sitzen :/

Tut mir leid für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. September 2008)

Und hier mal eine Stimme von Günther Beckstein:
MINISTERPRÄSIDENT BECKSTEIN: Computerspiel-Verbote sind untauglich

MÜNCHEN (zaw) - Bayern lehnt Computerspiel-Werbeverbote, neue Computerspiel -Verkaufsbeschränkungen, Steuererhöhungen auf Computerspiele und eine generelle 0,0-Promillegrenze ab. Ministerpräsident Günther Beckstein kritisierte diese neu diskutierten Vorschläge der Bundesdrogenbeauftragten Sabine Bätzing heute in München als überzogen und unverhältnismäßig. "Der maßvolle Genuss von Computerspielen gehört zur Kultur. Wir brauchen keine prohibitionsähnlichen Maßnahmen, sondern einen verantwortungs- bewussten Umgang mit Computerspielen. Und das muss jeder Erwachsene für sich selbst frei entscheiden können."

Es gäbe für einen verantwortlichen Umgang mit Computerspielen bereits ausreichende Leitplanken, so Beckstein, besonders da, wo andere durch Computerspiel-Missbrauch gefährdet werden könnten, wie im Straßenverkehr. "Mehr Verbote sind hier nicht der richtige Weg. Wir setzen auf Aufklärung zu besonderen Lebenssituationen, in denen auf Computerspiele verzichtet werden sollte. Beispielsweise muss jede werdende Mutter wissen, dass Computerspiele schon in kleinen Mengen dem Kind schaden kann", ergänzte Beckstein.

Im Einzelnen erteilt Beckstein einer Anhebung des Mindestalters für die Abgabe von Computerspielen auf 18 Jahre eine Absage, weil Jugendliche die notwendige persönliche und soziale Kompetenz im Umgang mit Computerspielen schrittweise erwerben sollen. Eine Sortimentsbeschränkung auf komplett gewaltfreie Computerspiele für bestimmte Verkaufsstellen oder die Beschränkung der Verkaufszeiten für Computerspiele würde übermäßig in die Freiheit derjenigen eingreifen, die Computerspiele maßvoll genießen wollen. Ein generelles Werbeverbot sei nicht zielführend, dagegen dürfe es eine auf Jugendliche ausgerichtete Werbung, die zum unbedenklichen Computerspielgenuss verleitet, nicht geben. Auch eine Steuererhöhung, um die Nachfrage nach Computerspielen zu dämpfen, würde über das Notwendige hinausschießen. "Die Steuerbelastung der Menschen in Deutschland hat ein Niveau erreicht, das Steuersenkungen erforderlich macht und nicht das Gegenteil", mahnte Beckstein an.

Zugleich misst Beckstein der Prävention von Computerspiel-Missbrauch, insbesondere dem Kampf gegen das unkontrollierte Rauschspielen Jugendlicher eine hohe Bedeutung zu. "Unsere Gesellschaft darf nicht zulassen, dass sich Jugendliche regelmäßig mit World of Warcraft beschäftigen und so ihre Chancen auf eine gute Zukunft verspielen. Hier müssen wir alle die gemeinsamen Anstrengungen verstärken, ein gutes Vorbild geben, dafür sorgen, dass bestehende Vorschriften eingehalten werden und auf gefährdete Jugendliche zugehen", machte Beckstein deutlich. Der Freistaat hat hier seine Präventionsarbeit weiter ausgebaut und insbesondere das Projekt HaLt - Hart am Limit bereits eingeführt.


----------



## Disasterpiece (11. September 2008)

Zum Glück nicht alle Lehrer und lehrerinnen unterstützen das^^ einer meiner Lehrer spielt auch ZU gern WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (12. September 2008)

Ach Counter-Strike können sie gerne verbieten, dann muss man diese Drecks ESL-Kiddies mit ihrem Bob-Fanboiii gelaber nicht mehr ertragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens kriegen sie dann auch mal was von der schönen (Frauen)welt draußen mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (12. September 2008)

auch die sogenate enschuldigung beinhaltet ein fehler das indizierte game(manh...) was die da schreiben ist kein ego shooter...


----------



## Assagir (12. September 2008)

des einzig brutale an wow is s4^^
immer hin "... des BRUTALEN Gladiators"


----------



## Balord (12. September 2008)

Ich find das ganze ist mehr als nur überzogen von den Politikern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im Falle eines generellen Herstellungsverbotes von Killerspielen würden sie auch nicht nur kinder und jugendliche sondern auch erwachsene bevormunden was absolut unangebracht ist! Es ist schon schlimm genug, das alle spiele, selbst welche ab 18! die eigentlich nicht für Kinder gedacht sind, so geschnitten werden, das es schon fast keinen spaß mehr macht diese überhaupt zu spielen. Die besten Beispiel dafür sind "Bioshock" und das mitlerweile verbotene "Gears of War". Ich habe bei beiden spielen die ungeschnitte version aus der Schweiz gespielt und muss zwar zugeben, das sie brutal sind, dennoch, es ist ein spiel für Erwachsene und nicht für Kinder. Desshalb sind solche radikalen schnitte absolut unnötig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn diese Politik eingeführt werden sollte (was ich sehr stark bezweifle, da es mehr als genug Gegner gibt), müssen sich die Politiker nicht wundern, wenn auf einmal eine ganze menge dieser spiele aus dem Ausland importiert werden. Ein Verbot macht es doch nur noch interessanter sich die spiele zu besorgen.


----------

